#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-19
<saispo> hi
<saispo> how can i force to include ide-modules-2.6.17-10-generic-di on my custom cd ?
<saispo> i have an error on ide-modules in syslog when try to format :/
<cjwatson_> make sure it's in the installer seed
<saispo> hi cjwatson :)
<saispo>  * /^.*-modules-.*-386-di/
<saispo> i have this...
<cjwatson> which does not match anything-generic-di.
<saispo> yep
<saispo> readd this
<cjwatson> in edgy we used the 386 kernel in the installer though
<cjwatson> if you've changed that then you'll have to make corresponding seed changes
<saispo> yep
<saispo> but i don't understand why i have an ide error module...
<cjwatson> nor do I; you're much better-placed to debug it locally
<saispo> hw-detect: Missing modules 'ide-mod (Linux IDE driver),
<saispo> ide-probe-mod (Linux IDE probe driver), ide-detect (Linux IDE detection),
<saispo> ide-floppy (Linux IDE floppy)
<saispo> i have this exactly
<saispo> and when i use a scenario for partitioning, i have an error with "no system file founds"
<saispo> (i backport partman-auto)
<saispo> partman:   No matching physical volumes found
<saispo> i have this too
<cjwatson> ignore those warnings. You've misdiagnosed them.
<saispo> ok, you think, the error is not in this track ?
<cjwatson> the hw-detect ones, I mean
<cjwatson> try manual partitioning and see if it presents any disks
<saispo> manual partitioning work
<cjwatson> then it is not a matter of missing modules, obviously
<saispo> hw-detect must be backported ?
<cjwatson> if you think about it
<cjwatson> NO
<cjwatson> stop flailing around randomly :-)
<cjwatson> "No matching physical volumes found" is irrelevant as well
<cjwatson> what's the exact error you get from autopartitioning?
<saispo> no system files have been choosed for the root (/) partition
<cjwatson> is that really the exact error? (it contains a grammatical mistake)
<cjwatson> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<cjwatson> specifically the "Works for me. So what goes wrong?" section
<CIA-4> ubiquity: jriddell * r1875 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/ (5 files): merge in kde-advanced-partitioner
<Riddell> that CIA stuff is hassle to set up
<cjwatson> yeah, is just an initial cost though
<CIA-4> ubiquity: jriddell * r1876 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity-frontend-kde.install): Add a changelog entry and add new .ui files to debian/ubiquity-frontend-kde.install
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1877 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py: revert spurious debugging output
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1878 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (kde-ui.py partition_create_dialog.ui): spell dialog consistently (I know, it's the US spelling, but it will make things easier if it's consistent)
<cjwatson> otherwise looking pretty good; thanks for that!
<cjwatson> I'll upload later today
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1879 ubiquity/debian/changelog: stray tab
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1880 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.22
<Riddell> oops, I only checked kde-ui for debugging to remove
<cjwatson> no problem
<Riddell> cjwatson: I take it you plan to add some buttons at some point, so people don't have to discover the right click menu?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> was planning to do that pretty soon actually
<cjwatson> they'll be needed once the disk bar UI gets in
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> cjwatson: still planning on ubiquity slideshow for feisty?
<cjwatson> <mumble>
<Riddell> I see
* Riddell spots evand 
<cjwatson> not sure, it's getting late and I still need to sit down with Ken and talk about artwork for it
<Riddell> evand: what are the chances of migration assistant for Kubuntu Feisty?
<cjwatson> Riddell: I think you missed it in the KDE .ui, but I included a stub partition_list_buttonbox widget in the GTK one
<evand> Riddell: that would be difficult as I have not had the time to write the functions for importing into the KDE equivs, but when I finish bug fixing I'll start working on it.  I think it's too late for Feisty though.
<Riddell> evand: ok, a shame but entirely understandable
<evand> Riddell: Indeed, but don't let this be an indication of my commitment to getting m-a working for both DEs.  I will definitely start coding for it as soon as I get the chance.
* Riddell hugs evand 
<evand> hah, thanks
<cjwatson> cr3: gtk-on-next is a bug, yes, and I could believe that
<saispo> cjwatson: excuse me, my boss want to see me
<cjwatson> cr3: copying the desktop CD to a partition and booting from it is probably not a great test, I'm afraid
<saispo> cjwatson: it's my translated message of the french message ;)
<cjwatson> saispo: I would rather have the untranslated message. I can look it up myself.
<saispo> ok
<cr3> cjwatson: darn, how is booting from a partition different?
<saispo> will give you
<cjwatson> saispo: when I ask for an exact error message, it's because I want to grep for it. Home-made translations don't help me at all.
<saispo> i understand
<cjwatson> cr3: actually, looking at the relevant casper code, it might be ok
<cjwatson> cr3: just make sure you copy the whole CD and not just the squashfs, as ubiquity uses files outside the squashfs
<cjwatson> cr3: /preseed/ubuntu.seed can be used to preseed the desktop installation, but the extent to which the desktop installer is preseedable is still quite limited; see the ubiquity-automation spec
<cr3> cjwatson: I copy the integrality of the desktop cd to its own partition. unfortunately, I have to cp, I haven't managed to dd and then boot off the iso partition.
<cjwatson> cr3: if you can get it to boot at all, I suppose it will be fine
<saispo> cjwatson: the exact message in french is : "Aucun systme de fichier n'a t choisi comme racine"
<saispo> "Veuillez corriger cela a partir du menu de partitionement"
<cjwatson> ah, partman-target/no_root
<cjwatson> saispo: could you put your preseed file somewhere I can see it, with any passwords removed?
<saispo> cjwatson: ok, i can
<saispo> thks
<saispo> cjwatson: http://www.zarb.org/~saispo/saispo.seed you can see it here
<cjwatson> saispo: looks ok, I think; can I see /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman from the installer too?
<saispo> ok
<cjwatson> saispo: err, you still have d-i    partman-auto/disk string /dev/discs/disc0/disc set there
<cjwatson> saispo: you should remove that with the partman-auto you've backportede
<cjwatson> backported
<saispo> ok
<saispo> will try without it :)
<saispo> cjwatson: same error
<saispo> it's not my scenario ?
<saispo> because in partman log, i see sda
<saispo> you want the log ?
<cr3> I'm attempting to preseed edgy and the installer is prompting on Partition disks. wasn't there some 'manage' or somesuch configuration to define for partman?
<saispo> http://www.zarb.org/~saispo/log.partman, http://www.zarb.org/~saispo/log.syslog
<saispo> cr3: i try to preseed edgy too and have some error with partman
<cr3> aha! I remember what I was thinking of, it was partman-auto/method, but I specified that.
<cr3> saispo: I remember getting preseeding to work with edgy when partitioning the whole drive, but now I'm trying partman-auto/expert_recipe
<saispo> cr3: same as me
<cr3> saispo: interesting!
<saispo> cr3: http://www.zarb.org/~saispo/saispo.seed it's my preseed but don't work
<saispo> cr3: have you an example of a preseed file for the whole drive ?
<cjwatson> cr3: saispo has an unusual scenario because he's backporting partman-auto
<saispo> cjwatson: i can remove it :)
<cjwatson> any chance of me actually having time to analyse your log files? :-P
<saispo> cjwatson: i can test withtout a backported partman if you want
<cjwatson> saispo: that log is from an installation run where you did manual partitioning
<cjwatson> saispo: I want logs from an autopartitioning run
<saispo> k
<saispo> cjwatson: i have :)
<cr3> saispo: the only difference I can notice between our partman configuration is that I use: d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string boot-root :: ...
<cjwatson> cr3: partman-auto/method is only relevant in feisty
<cr3> whereas you use: d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe     string root ::
<cjwatson> (both are wrong, incidentally, although not importantly so - you should use : not ::)
<cr3> saispo: I don't know the difference between boot-root and root though, perhaps I found it on feisty by accident :(
<cjwatson> (but this is probably not the cause of this problem)
<cjwatson> cr3: they're arbitrary identifiers; makes zero difference
<saispo> cjwatson: http://www.zarb.org/~saispo/log.partman, http://www.zarb.org/~saispo/log.syslog
<saispo> new log
<saispo> you can see no partition detection
<cjwatson> saispo: which simply means the disk is blank
<cjwatson> it detected the disk fine
<saispo> yep
<saispo> but why he don't create the partion ?
<cjwatson> saispo: could you update the preseed file you're using?
<cjwatson> http://www.zarb.org/~saispo/saispo.seed
<saispo> yes i can update it
<saispo> with what ?
<cjwatson> your current version
<cjwatson> 13:05 <saispo> will try without it :)
<saispo> i try with this
<saispo> but not work
<cjwatson> urgh, hang on
<cjwatson> you backported partman-auto. How much of it?
<saispo> i take partman-auto from feisty
<saispo> i put it on my local repository, he ovveride the partman-auto from edgy
<cjwatson> saispo: I suspect this simply won't work without a local installer expert. Sorry.
<cjwatson> I think you'll just have to use 'd-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda' for now and deal with having to have different preseed files for different machines.
<saispo> ok :(
<cr3> I copied syslog, partman and my preseed file here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/preseed/edgy/
<cjwatson> I did warn you that this wasn't a guaranteed option
<saispo> i say...
<cjwatson> cr3: your disk is hda, but your preseed file says sda
<cjwatson> cr3: fix that and it should work
<saispo> cjwatson: it's possible to have a hook wich detect if it's an hda or an sda and load a template for partition ?
<cjwatson> saispo: yes, kickstart does that, but I'm afraid I don't have time to run you through it, sorry
<saispo> ok, i understand, no problem
<saispo> if [ "$(cat /sys/block/hda/devices/media)" = cdrom ] ; then echo part-auto-sda.cfg; else echo part-auto-hda.cfg; fi
<saispo> this things may work ?
<cjwatson> maybe
<saispo> cr3: you use DEBCONF_DEBUG=3 ?
<cjwatson> I really don't want to have to debug that if it goes wrong though
<cjwatson> DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 surely
<saispo> k
<saispo> thks
<cr3> yes, DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks, that's the second time I get bitten by that problem, I need to make it a variable interpolated per machine :(
<cr3> I'm using the same partman-auto/expert_recipe as on http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/preseed/edgy for another machine and I'm getting: Can't have a partition outside the disk.
<saispo> cr3: you thing a variable work for switching between sda or hda ?
<cjwatson> I seriously recommend you live with two preseed files until feisty's out
<cjwatson> cr3: can I get the syslog for that?
<saispo> cjwatson: yep
<saispo> i will begin my job under feisty when i finish to fix bug of my edgy support
<saispo> :)
<saispo> ls
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1881 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (components/partman.py frontend/gtkui.py frontend/kde-ui.py): move allowed-actions logic into Partman component
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1882 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtkui.py kde-ui.py): more informative partman menu entries
<cr3> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/preseed/feisty/syslog
<cjwatson> cr3: partman would be good too
<cr3> cjwatson: uploaded
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1883 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtkui.py kde-ui.py): fix get_actions arguments
<cjwatson> cr3: do you know if the disk has one of those Host Protected Area things?
<cjwatson> 'cos it looks like the kernel may be lying to partman about the size of the disk ...
<cjwatson> cr3: I'd try to reproduce it with parted from the command line, and if you can, take it to a kernel bug
<cr3> cjwatson: I'll try a few more machines with the same preseed file
<cr3> cjwatson: you were right! what's ironic is that I had actually tried it on two machines beforehand and the two returned the same error. I then tried it on a few other machines after your diagnosis and they're working perfectly.
<cr3> I'll log a bug about the other machines, did you notice anything in either syslog or partman that might be useful to highlight in my bug report?
<cjwatson> no, better to just attach the whole thing
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1884 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py): - Add contextual buttons to GTK frontend (part of LP: #83166).
<saispo> cjwatson: i decided to wait for feisty for auto partitioning
<saispo> i let the user to partition the disk with the feisty release
<saispo> it will be a new feature for the next release ;)
<cjwatson> cr3: btw, your gtk-go-forward bug is 86047
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1885 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Retranslate Forward button when going back from summary page
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  (LP: #86047).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1886 ubiquity/debian/changelog: LP: #85642 coincidentally fixed
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1887 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py): * Fix up step numbers if migration-assistant is disabled (LP: #85711).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1888 ubiquity/debian/changelog: reorg
<cr3> I'm getting:  The following packages have unmet dependencies: ubuntu-desktop: Depends: gdm but it is not going to be installed, Recommends: ttf-thai-tlwg but it is not going to be installed
<cr3> that's probably a problem with my mirror or perhaps in the way I'm defining mirrors...
<cr3> weird, the package is indeed on the mirror: pool/main/t/thaifonts-scalable/ttf-thai-tlwg_0.4.4-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<cjwatson> that's generally a consequence of other breakage; look for the first error rather than the last, and/or retry with -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true to the relevant apt tool
<cjwatson> unlikely to be an installer problem
<cr3> cjwatson: I'm not sure where I could specify that option. I suspect the problem is in the multiselect, so would I define something like this in my preseed: tasksel tasksel/first -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true multiselect ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> no no no
<cjwatson> not talking about the preseed file
<cjwatson> I mean chrooting in by hand after it all goes pear-shaped
<cr3> there seems to be a conflict between gdm and gnome-session, which might be caused by my multiselect which specified ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop. I'll try with just ubuntu-desktop as specified in the ubuntu.seed file on the alternate cd
<cr3> hm, that really doesn't make sense considering both gdm and gnome-session are in ubuntu-desktop metapackage :(
<cr3> gdm: Breaks: gnome-session (<= 2.17.91-0ubuntu1) but 2.17.91-0ubuntu1 is to be installed, so there's probably a problem with my ordering of mirrors
<cjwatson> oh, if it's feisty, then this sort of thing happens transiently
<cjwatson> generally the answer (if you're not in core-dev) is "wait and try again later"
<cr3> cjwatson: crap, I realy on the alternate install a lot, maybe current is fixed...
<cr3> or maybe I can fix it temporarily by mounting a unionfs over the iso and copying another gdm or gnome-session package over it, but that probably means I'll have to regenerate the Release files
<cjwatson> cr3: the milestone releases shouldn't have this problem. Dailies may be arbitrarily broken
<cjwatson> noooooo
<cjwatson> use a milestone :)
<cr3> I am using the milestone
<cr3> I will test the alternate from CD just in case the problem is with my preseeding
<cjwatson> hmm, could be, that sort of problem shouldn't have got past basic testing
<cr3> cjwatson: I have had alternate install failures on herd 2, so I installed everything manually
<cr3> I mean, I installed the desktop manually, I couldn't test the alternate at all
<cr3> the alternate install from CD worked, so the problem is indeed with my preseed file
<cr3> I wonder when mirror/http/hostname is being used and when apt-setup/local0/repository is being used...
<cr3> so, I added the mirror to the local0 repository and incremented the number of the other repositories, just in case that made a difference
<cr3> aha! so the problem was that the installation seems to be alternating randomly between repositories when they specify the same target
<cr3> damnation! now the problem is that the alternate CD only has a partial repository on it! I would need to mirror main and restricted for a milestone which I don't think is possible
<stephans> anyone awake here?
<cr3> stephans: yep, what's up?
<stephans> hey
<stephans> are the repositories broken on the cds?
<stephans> I have loop mounted the cd and also the dvd to a location on a web server...
<cr3> stephans: they're partial, but not broken as far as I know
<stephans> ah
<cr3> stephans: the dvd might be complete though, what seems to be missing or conflicting or somesuch?
<stephans> when i try to do an install off of the loopmounted cd the installer can not find the file:
<stephans> cdrom-core-modules-2.6.17-10-386-di_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.ude
<stephans> b
<stephans> This is a proble both with the cd and the dvd.
<stephans> if I remove the instruction ks=... and let the install go off the inet... then it is ok
<stephans> but takes for ever...
<cr3> stephans: you can specify alternate repositories in your preseed file, don't know about kickstart
<stephans> the ks.cfg contains the source path to the web server with the loop mounted iso of the dvd
<stephans> kickstart is supposed to be the same thing...
<stephans> it is also easy to use...
<cr3> stephans: ok, so specify the loop mounted iso as primary mirror and another mirror as secondary
<stephans> hmmm...
<stephans> ok you stumped me...
<stephans> I do not know how to do that..
<cr3> I don't know how to do that with kickstart either
<stephans> I have not found a good how to for the preseed stuff...
<cr3> stephans: the installation-guide-i386 package contains a useful example file
<stephans> ok
<cr3> dpkg -L installation-guide-i386 | grep example
<stephans> ok have to install it....
<stephans> what is the supported or official way to do unattended installs with ubuntu?
<cr3> stephans: kickstart and preseed are supported and official
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-20
<stephans> has anyone on this channel used kickstart successfully in ubuntu??
<stephans> how bout preeseed?? it ignores everything!
<cjwatson> dear stephans, please stop asking questions and then leaving
<cjwatson> perhaps somebody could direct him to e-mail (either me or the list)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1889 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: - Disable smooth zooming, as some video drivers are very slow at drawing
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  this and it's hard to handle this dynamically (LP: #67572).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1890 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py: remove contextual buttons if no partition is selected
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1892 ubiquity/ (8 files in 6 dirs): - Add an undo facility.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1891 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade: partition_list_buttonbox doesn't need to fill
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1893 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtkui.py ubiquity.glade): prevent unwanted expansion of partition button box
<cjwatson> wow
<cjwatson> adding validation to the new partitioner is SO INCREDIBLY EASY
<cjwatson> I mean, seriously, it took five minutes
<evand> awesome
<cjwatson> (add support for /lib/partman/check.d before committing changes, move all the relevant finish.d scripts in there
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> oh, I guess I need to add a proper check.d script for xfs and grub, but it's hardly rocket science
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-21
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1894 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: - partman-* updates add validation support (LP: #82768); also add
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  XFS-on-/boot validation.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1895 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): - Break out of setting the mountpoint if it's invalid (LP: #84543).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1896 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): * configure.ac: Bump required GTK version to 2.10.0.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1897 ubiquity/debian/changelog: clarify
<evand> cjwatson: quite the late night
<cjwatson> can't sleep due to bunged-up respiratory system
<cjwatson> about to try again
<evand> ouch, feel better
<secureboot_> when i try to build_monolithic, i get errors about elilo-installer not being installable since firmware-modules can't be installed - why is this happening, and what can I do to fix it?  Is it just the case that no one else is building CDs?  It doesn't seem to be related to anything I'm doing...
<secureboot_> actually, i added elilo-installer - to the exclude file of monolithic, with good results
<secureboot_> so far
<secureboot_> the README should reflect that the minus sign must go in the exclude file, not places like pkg-list/standard-udebs
<secureboot_> well, it worked, but the install kernel has no modules - i think that i removed -generic from the build targets in the kernel, and 386 is what was used in the installer - the mismatch resulted in nothing usable
<secureboot_> consequently, i'm starting again from scratch, doing nothing different
<secureboot_> different than normal, that is
<secureboot_> the one piece of advice I'd really like, however, is how to avoid building so many targets in the dpkg-buildpackage when building an ubuntu kernel from source
<cjwatson> monolithic could easily be broken; it's not used for normal CD builds
<cjwatson> kernel targets> #ubuntu-kernel not here
<secureboot_> ah, thanks
<secureboot_> just FYI - putting elilo-installer in exclude built
<secureboot_> is there some other way, other than monolithic, of easily building a CD?  I tried netboot, but got openoffice dependancy problems instead
<cjwatson> easiest way's to customise an existing CD and use the cdrom target if you need to rebuild the initrd - but otherwise start with http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/ (and check out the subsidiary bits in configs/devel) for the full scary CD-building kit which is really hard to set up
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: your exact Name is Colin Watson ?
<cjwatson> yes (use /whois)
<saispo> ok, thanks
<saispo> because i write a doc about the work i made, and i need your Name for it :)
<secureboot_> cjwatson: i've already done the customization - i just need to replace the kernel and initrd on the iso, as well as the kernel-module udebs
<secureboot_> cjwatson: does that require the debian-cd approach?
<cjwatson> secureboot_: no, see the customization howto somewhere on help.ubuntu.com/community which I believe describes this
<secureboot_> cjwatson: hmmm - i've seen, used, digested, and understood the InstallCDCustomization page - it mentions nothing about replacing the kernel debs, udebs
<secureboot_> cjwatson: did you mean something else?
<secureboot_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<cjwatson> it's just the same as replacing any other package ...
<secureboot_> that's the one I think i fully understand...
<cjwatson> it tells you how to regenerate the Packages and Release files, which is the hard bit
<secureboot_> cjwatson: okay - you at least have to replace vmlinuz and initrd on the cd
<cjwatson> yeah, that's trivial though, just shove the new files in place
<secureboot_> cjwatson: in addition to what's on that page
<secureboot_> cjwatson: okay - i'll see if i can figure out where to put the new udebs
<secureboot_> cjwatson: or are they necessary?
<cjwatson> yes
<secureboot_> cjwatson: what are they used for, exactly?  Just to let the installer load modules?
<secureboot_> cjwatson: huh - they have to go in the appropriate places in pool/, huh?
<secureboot_> cjwatson: i suppose that makes sense...
<secureboot_> cjwatson: so - to sum up - build custom kernel (not covered here), take resulting udebs/debs, shove them in the right place in the pool, replace vmlinuz/initrd, make CD as normal?
<secureboot_> this regenerates packages/releases via apt-ftparchive...
<cjwatson> secureboot_: the kernel udebs provide kernel modules in ways that the installer can use
<secureboot_> hmmm, 4 hours later i'm still compiling...
<secureboot_> just the kernel though - wish I could find some docs about that
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-22
<mark> linux requiring restarts for a lot of partition changes sucks a lot for the installer eh
<mark> I am just installing ubuntu on a desktop machine, and the installer fails / hangs because of it
<cjwatson> that should only happen if partitions on the relevant disk are mountted
<cjwatson> mounted
<cjwatson> if the partition table is unused then Linux doesn't need to be rebootted
<cjwatson> argh, damn t key
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1898 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.16ubuntu4,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  base-installer 1.70ubuntu4, choose-mirror 2.10ubuntu2, clock-setup
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  0.12ubuntu2, debian-installer-utils 1.42ubuntu2, migration-assistant
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  0.4, partman-auto 62ubuntu5, partman-base 100ubuntu4,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  partman-basicfilesystems 51ubuntu2, partman-basicmethods 33ubuntu2,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  partman-efi 11ubuntu2, partman-ext3 45ubuntu2, partman-jfs 20ubuntu2,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1899 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.22
<secureboot> when I fakeroot make build_monolithic, the .iso I get has the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel on it, while the modules are for 2.6.17-10-386.
<secureboot> i have udebs for the 386 modules in localdebs
<secureboot> now, i can modify the kernel-version in the i386.cfg file to specify generic, and all works well
<secureboot> however, i'd like the 386 kernel - why might the generic kernel be the one being booted in the iso, instead of 386?
<cjwatson> you'd need to change build/config/i386.cfg or wherever it is - somewhere under build/config anyway
<cjwatson> there's a master kernel version encoded in there
<secureboot> one more question - with custom udebs - why don't all modules show up in the installer's /lib/modules?  I"d like to include more modules than are there, and all the ones built into the kernel that the udebs came from aren't included - why is this, and how do i add them so that d-i knows about them?
<cjwatson> because only Priority: standard and above ones are pulled in automatically
<cjwatson> (above => important, required)
<cjwatson> note that those that aren't in the initrd will not show up in /lib/modules until after the "Retrieving installer components from CD" or similar stage; the initrd is deliberately kept fairly small, only what's needed to boot and fetch more bits
<cjwatson> we don't include everything in udebs because not everything's useful in the installer environment, and there are typically some space constraints
<secureboot> so more things will show up after a ceratin boot stage?
<secureboot> neat
<secureboot> how does one pull in other modules then?
<secureboot> like the aes module, for instance
<cjwatson> Depends
<cjwatson> if e.g. a partman module needs something, it can depend on it
<cjwatson> alternatively, the anna-install program, if an installer component needs to make a dynamic decision on what to grab
<secureboot> are all the kernel modules in SOME udeb?  For example, is the AES module guaranteed to be in some udeb, or could it just be nowhere?
<secureboot> assuming of course, i built correctly and AES is in the kernel
<cjwatson> no, it could be nowhere
<cjwatson> for example there's no need for squashfs in the (alternate) installer
<cjwatson> or mouse drivers
<cjwatson> or the bits of X support that are in the kernel (drm)
<secureboot> cjwatson: so how does one add custom modules to the installer's kernel?
<secureboot> cjwatson: i haven't seen docs on that around
<cjwatson> could you clarify?
<secureboot> say i want the installer kernel to have access to the AES module - how would I do such a thing?
<secureboot> if the AES module isn't in the udebs that are generated when I make a custom kernel, what's the best procedure?
<secureboot> i have a linux-image deb - should I get the installer to install that, and use its modules?  is that the most appropriate approach?
<cjwatson> wah, no
<secureboot> good - that's ugly
<cjwatson> if you need it in the installer, add it to the appropriate files in debian/d-i/ or wherever it is - somewhere along those lines anyway
<cjwatson> you'll need to add it to package-list and then create the right file to list what modules should be includued
<cjwatson> included
<cjwatson> if you look at the existing files there, it should be relatively straightforward to work out
<cjwatson> the kernel-wedge program has online help (see kernel-wedge(1) for pointers)
<secureboot> are these files in the kernel source, or in d-i?
<cjwatson> kernel source
<secureboot> okay - i'll look into it, thanks
<secureboot> is there a good way to run post-install scripts?
<secureboot> i've got like 5 i want to run
<evand> secureboot: /usr/lib/finish-install.d, I believe.
<evand> so /usr/lib/finish-install.d/99yourscript
<evand> would be the last thing to run
<evand> if I understand your question correctly
<secureboot> evand: sounds like you do
<secureboot> evand: thanks
<evand> no problem
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-23
<secureboot_> how does one put scripts in /usr/lib/finish-install.d?
<secureboot_> it's obviously not on the CD, and grep -r finish-install.d cddir doesn't give me anything either
<cjwatson> create a udeb that ships them there
<cjwatson> dpkg -c blah.udeb and you'll see them
<secureboot_> cjwatson: oh - is there a guide to making udebs?
<cjwatson> there's a primer on how d-i is put together linked from the URL in the topic, which you may find useful
<secureboot_> cjwatson: thanks - i'lll look at that
<cjwatson> you can write scripts out from preseed files if you like, but it's less neat
<secureboot_> cjwatson: yeah - this is a fairly long one too...
<secureboot_> cjwatson: i see the link you sent as a reference to a link with creating a udeb
<secureboot_> cjwatson: thanks
<secureboot_> in the alternate installer, if you use the apt-install command, will it fetch debs from the intarweb?
<secureboot_> basically, is it roughly equivalent to in-target apt-get install package?  apt-install package is similar?
<secureboot_> and is there a good way to see a .deb or .udeb, and know where it is supposed to go in the pool?
<cjwatson> apt-install is a bit like chroot /target apt-get install except that it has more logging and queueing and stuff, yes.
<cjwatson> the script is really short; cat it
<cjwatson> packages conventionally go in pool/COMPONENT/PREFIX/SOURCEPACKAGENAME where PREFIX is libLETTER if the source package name begins with lib followed by LETTER or else the first letter of the source package name.
<cjwatson> however it makes bugger-all difference if you're generating it yourself, as long as COMPONENT matches the subdirectory of dists/RELEASE where the corresponding Packages files are.
<secureboot_> cjwatson: oh - neat
<secureboot_> cjwatson: so if the udebs were in pool/main, they can go anywhere in pool/main
<secureboot_> so i could put them all in pool/main/u/unzip if i wanted?
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> bit confusing for you later, but it's up to you :)
<secureboot_> why later?  do i have to do anything with those?
<secureboot_> if i put them in somewhere, and Packages and Release get generated, they'll be installed, right?
<cjwatson> sure, I mean if you come back to the image later and try to figure out what it's doing
<cjwatson> if it's a one-shot, then whatever
<secureboot_> do all kernel build targets support file preseeding?
<secureboot_> i'm using a monolithic kernel successfuly, but the preseed file isn't loadking
<secureboot_> loading, rather
<secureboot_> "configuring file-preseed failed with error code 1"
<secureboot_> i changed to build_isolinux_cdrom, and preseeding gets loaded
<secureboot_> but the installer doesn't do anything - there's nothing worthwhile in the menu
<secureboot_> why might that be?
<secureboot_> is there a list of udebs that are to be installed somewhere on the CD?
<secureboot_> one sec
<secureboot_> actually, i figured out that Installer-Menu-Item: 70 isn't in my new packages list
<secureboot_> how do i get those in there?
<secureboot_> by "those", i mane the Installer-Menu-Item lines...
<secureboot_> where do they come from?  The package descriptions themselves?
<secureboot_> actually, i figured that out too...
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-25
<chrisj> gedit
<Hamder> Hello :)
<Hamder> What size of flash drive should i use to install Ubuntu on ?
<Hamder> nvm
<evand> Is there any reason why we don't catch the "No space left on device" IOError and tell users that they've got a bad hard disk (or try to remount it rw and if it fails report it as a bad disk)?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-18
<jgonzalez> hi there, is this the right channel to do questions about doing automated installations using preseeding?
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: yep
<jgonzalez> sorry to reapear the question, I got disconnected...
<jgonzalez> hi there, is this the right channel to do questions about doing automated installations using preseeding?
<soren> It is.
<jgonzalez> I'm trying to automate installation of servers for my customers, so I provide default values for almost everything but things like hostname and domain. Domain seems to be a medium priority question, so I don't get the chance to change it unless I specify debconf=medium, but in that case I get the installer menu and the installation is no longer automatic... is there any way to change the priority of a question using preseeding?
<cjwatson> firstly, no
<cjwatson> secondly, priority isn't relevant to whether you can preseed something
<cjwatson> thirdly, you're probably running into http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343269, unfortunately
<ubotu> Debian bug 343269 in netcfg "hostname/domain name preseeding is quite broken" [Normal,Open]
<cjwatson> unless you're trying to provide a default but intentionally have the question asked to whoever's monitoring the installation?
<cjwatson> unfortunately that isn't possible at the moment; 8.04 will be better in this regard because it asks the domain question at priority high if you're doing static network configuration
<jgonzalez> that's what I'm trying to do... I provide a meaningless default, and I want hostname and domain to be filled up in every installation
<jgonzalez> is there any way to do this?
<jgonzalez> so there's no way to fix this using 7.10?
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: one moment
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: are you installing from the network or from a CD?
<jgonzalez> from a CD
<jgonzalez> I use chained preseeding
<jgonzalez> a pressed file in the CD and another one from the Internet
<cjwatson> wow, complex
<cjwatson> ok
<jgonzalez> I just wanted to avoid having to burn new CDs if we change anything in the default values
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: are you using DHCP or static configuration?
<jgonzalez> static
<jgonzalez> in the CD preseeding file I just preseed the network providing default values and asking the questions any way (seen false)
<jgonzalez> I preseed the rest in the file located in the Internet
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: ok, a very nasty approach is to have preseed/early_command re-ask the question by hand
<cjwatson> something like this:
<cjwatson> . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<cjwatson> db_input critical netcfg/get_hostname
<cjwatson> HOSTNAME="$RET"
<cjwatson> db_input critical netcfg/get_domain
<cjwatson> DOMAIN="$RET"
<jgonzalez> umm... should I save the last 5 lines as a shell script and invoke it using early_command?
<cjwatson> and then substitute $HOSTNAME and $DOMAIN back into at least /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/hostname, /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/hosts
<cjwatson> you'll probably want to make your dummy preseeded ones be easily substitutable using 'sed -i'
<cjwatson> shell script> yes
<jgonzalez> and then another script making the substitutions and invoked using late_command?
<cjwatson> something like 'sed -i "s/DUMMYHOSTNAME/$HOSTNAME/g; s/DUMMYDOMAIN/$DOMAIN/g" /etc/network/interfaces /etc/hostname /etc/resolv.conf /etc/hosts'
<cjwatson> no, it has to be in the same script
<cjwatson> you might need to wrap that in a loop to detect whether the files exist
<jgonzalez> buf... I guess you can't turn 8.04 into 8.03, can you? :P
<cjwatson> no :-)
<cjwatson> if you're wondering why this is in early_command that's because this is editing the files used by the installer itself which are then copied over to the target system later
<jgonzalez> yes, I guessed so
<jgonzalez> ok, I'll try it, thank you very much
<cjwatson> let me produce a better version
<cjwatson> the suggestion above is a bit buggy
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4709/ should be a bit better
<cjwatson> totally untested though
<jgonzalez> ok, I'll give it a try, thank you very much
<xivulon> Would it be possible to append (cat) the md5sum of an ISO to the ISO file itself? So that the last n bytes are the checksum of the preceeding chunk?
<cjwatson> it *might* be technically possible but who knows what a non-standard approach like that would break
<cjwatson> a phenomenal amount of software deals with ISO-9660 file systems and trying to invent extensions in ways not provided by the standard isn't a good plan IMO
<xivulon> agreed
<xivulon> would you say that if I check squashfs.filesystem I should catch most of the issues with corrupted CDs?
<cjwatson> yes
<xivulon> good
<xivulon> Other cryptoquestion, it would be nice to verify remote metalinks. I was thinking of using a cross-compiled version of gpgv with a keyring embedded within wubi.
<xivulon> Then always download XYZ.metalink + XYZ.metalink.sig. Is such approach reasonable?
<jgonzalez> where should I put scripts invoked using preseed/early_command or preseed/late_command?
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: I'd use /tmp
<jgonzalez> cjwatson... can I include the script in the remastered CD and invoke it using a full path? kind of /cdrom/whatever/script.sh
<cjwatson> sure
<jgonzalez> ummm
<jgonzalez> what about hosting the script in the same place where the second preseed file is? I mean kind of http://myserver.com/path/to/script.sh? would that work?
<jgonzalez> no answer :) gonna try it
<cjwatson> no, that won't work, though you can have a trivial wrapper in early_command that wgets something and then runs it
<cjwatson> p.s. a one-minute delay isn't "no answer" ...
<jgonzalez> cjwatson, sorry, wans't my intention, I appreciate a lot your help :)
<cjwatson> :)
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: it's possible to deactivate automatic generation of xorg.conf in the debian installer ? my metapackage install it and write an xorg.conf automaticaly...
<cjwatson> saispo: that's not an installer function as such; the xserver-xorg package does it in its postinst
<cjwatson> saispo: I don't think there is, and I think you should probably just write over it after xserver-xorg has been installed; but for an authoritative answer you should consult the X team
<saispo> ok, thanks, i try with some directive in preseed, will test :)
<jgonzalez> cjwatson: I've tried using the script you gave me, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: ok, boot with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer and also put 'set -x' near the top of the script and it should give you a trace
<cjwatson> (in /var/log/syslog)
<jgonzalez> I guess this is correct:  d-i preseed/early_command string wget -O /tmp/configure-hostname-domain.sh \
<jgonzalez>  11        http://puppet.openinput.com/preseed/ubuntu/gutsy/configure-hostname-domain.sh; \
<jgonzalez>  12        chmod +x /tmp/configure-hostname-domain.sh; /tmp/configure-hostname-domain.sh
<jgonzalez> gonna try to debug it
<jgonzalez> Another question: I'm doing LVM, and if I try to reinstall I machine I've previously installed it fails because it founds a duplicate volume name group, any idea?
<cjwatson> I think at present you'll need to explicitly delete the volume group using the LVM tools from early_command
<jgonzalez> ok... regarding the script issue... does "<-- 30 question skipped" mean anything?
<jgonzalez> it seems the script gets executed, but it doesn't prompt for values, it uses the values provided in the preseed file
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> put 'db_fset netcfg/get_hostname seen false' before 'db_input critical netcfg/get_hostname', and similarly for get_domain
<jgonzalez> cjwatson: ok, now it works, thanks a lot :)
<jgonzalez> about the LVM problem... it's quite annoying: I lvremove all volumes, vgremove all groups, and the with fdisk I remove all partitions, I go back to hard disk detection and the complains about "no root file system detected" or something like that (using spanish installation). If I reboot the machine the it works ok
<jgonzalez> s/the/then
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: cool
<jgonzalez> $ echo "r00tme" | mkpasswd -s -H MD5 <- Is this correct to generate encrypted passwords to include them in the preseed file? Mine doesn't seem to be working
<cjwatson> sounds ok ...
<cjwatson> you're just setting passwd/user-password-crypted to the encrypted text, right?
<cjwatson> or root-password-crypted
<cjwatson> if the latter, you will also need to set 'd-i passwd/root-login boolean true'
<jgonzalez> user-password
<jgonzalez> I'm trying tight now with a shorter one, to check if it was my fault while typing
<jgonzalez> s/tight/right/
<jgonzalez> does pkgsel/include only work with package included in the CD? If so I guess that to install any package not included in the CD you must use late_command, right?
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: right, afraid so
<cjwatson> though strictly speaking that's maybe a bug; pkgsel/include can only be triggered by hand and it's probably ok to have that go to the network
<jgonzalez> so I'll have to do something like in-target aptitude install whatever package?
<cjwatson> right
<jgonzalez> another question
<jgonzalez> should tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard install openoffice and gnome????
<CIA-44> pkgsel: cjwatson * r100 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-44> pkgsel: * Move final sources.list into place before processing pkgsel/include, so
<CIA-44> pkgsel:  that you can use that to install packages not on the CD.
<CIA-44> pkgsel: cjwatson * r101 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.16ubuntu2
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: it doesn't, but the language pack installation shortly afterwards does. preseed 'd-i pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false'
<cjwatson> and 'd-i pkgsel/language-pack-patterns string' too
<jgonzalez> hmmm, so in 8.04 I'll be able to use pkgsel/include to install packages not included in the CD?
<soren> a
<soren> gah
<jgonzalez> :S a-gah = yes???? :)
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: yes
<cjwatson> though I'm sure that's not what soren meant to mistype
<jgonzalez> :)
<jgonzalez> I have just noticed that the LVM recipe wasn't correctly selected... I'm using 'd-i partman/choose_partition select Finalizar el particionado y escribir los cambios en el disco' (spanish translation, of course I select the spanish locale in the beginning using a kernel parameter)
<jgonzalez> ops
<jgonzalez> I meant 'd-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select Separar particiones /home, /usr, /var y /tmp'
<jgonzalez> lvscan only shows root and swap_1
<jgonzalez> any idea on this? I've noticed that this option only shows when using the expert mode, but this shouldn't be a problem when using preseeding, right?
<cjwatson> the current translation actually seems to be /usr/ not /usr
<cjwatson> it has to match exactly
<cjwatson> that whole interface with translated strings is rather unfortunate; there's a bug about it
<cjwatson> evand: any progress with getting the ubiquity-preserve-home bug fixed?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-19
<evand> cjwatson_: yes.  It was a simple bug.  I obviously want to test it some more tonight, given the extent of the damage it created, but I'll upload it before I go to bed.
<evand> obviously was the wrong word
<CIA-44> netcfg: cjwatson * r620 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-44> netcfg: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-44> netcfg:  - RFC 2181 clarifies that host names may be as short as one octet, so
<CIA-44> netcfg:  allow that (LP: #193054).
<CIA-44> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2470 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: * RFC 2181 clarifies that host names may be as short as one octet, so
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  allow that (LP: #193054).
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2471 ubiquity/ (7 files in 6 dirs): * Added a new tzmap widget. Ubiquity now shrinks to 674x434 (LP: #38442).
<cjwatson> evand: woo
<cjwatson> though that's still wider than 640x480, but not by too much I guess
<cjwatson> being shorter is the main thing
<evand> oh?  Are we targeting 640x480?  We might be able to shave off a few more pixels.
<cjwatson> wouldn't hurt but can wait until the bug-fix period
<evand> ok
<saispo> cjwatson: why not icedove or iceweaseal in gobuntu ?
<cjwatson> we settled on epiphany. and this is not the appropriate channel.
<cjwatson> iceweasel is not feasible because we want firefox in Ubuntu and having two firefox-a-like packages indefinitely is not acceptable.
<saispo> k
<CIA-44> partman-auto: cjwatson * r251 partman-auto/ (debian/changelog recipes/atomic recipes/home recipes/multi):
<CIA-44> partman-auto: * Drop the bootable flag from i386/amd64 recipes; it can break existing
<CIA-44> partman-auto:  Windows installations when autopartitioning only free space rather than
<CIA-44> partman-auto:  a whole disk (LP: #14244). This reinstates the change from 40ubuntu3 now
<CIA-44> partman-auto:  that grub-installer ensures that there is one bootable partition.
<evand> xivulon: yay!  Newest daily live CDs have a working umenu.  That is, your fix for the Invalid CD issue definitely worked.
<CIA-44> base-installer: cjwatson * r325 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.86ubuntu2
<cjwatson> evand: could you incorporate the new tzmap widget into oem-config too when you get a chance?
<evand> cjwatson: sure thing
<evand> xivulon: wubi doesn't seem to work from umenu now.  Curiously, when I enable debug mode, it says it's launching D:\wubi.exe, but never does.  Dumping D:\wubi.exe in a command prompt works fine.
<xivulon> evand having a looj
<xivulon> look
<evand> thanks
<xivulon> there is a typo in umenu.nsi
<xivulon> ExecShell "open" $dir\${WUBI_COMMAND}"
<xivulon> ExecShell "open" "$dir\${WUBI_COMMAND}"
<xivulon> quote was missing
<evand> ah, nice catch.  Ok, I'll make the change, commit, build, and push.
<xivulon> evand in wubi/src/info_iso.nsh > ExtractIsoInfo, can you add
<xivulon> pop $0
<xivulon> after error_handler:
<evand> ok
<evand> how exactly does one bump the revision number in NSIS?
<xivulon> commit
<evand> neat!
<xivulon> then make
<evand> so
<evand> error_handler:
<evand> pop $0
<evand> ClearErrors
<evand> ?
<xivulon> exactly
<evand> ok
<xivulon> that is basically to get rid of msg in the stack
<xivulon> when the call is in an inner loop of another function accessing the stack, without that it may create problems
<evand> xivulon: ok, I've built, uploaded, and updated the symlinks.  Shall I trigger a new cd build, or would you like more time to look over the code?
<xivulon> I cannot test on my side atm but should be fine
<evand> ok
<xivulon> don't see the pop thingy in LP though
<evand> oh, thanks for reminding me.  I haven't pushed.  Though I should bind those branches anyway
<evand> ok, pushed
<jgonzalez> hi... is it safe to activate the backports respository in an automatic installation? I mean, does the installer install the specified pacakges from the CD, or it connects to the real repos to get the packages? I need to install a backported package in an automatic installation, but I want to do it while keeping the rest of the system stable, so I'm creating a preferences file pinning the packages I'm interested in in preseed/late_coma
<CIA-44> netcfg: cjwatson * r621 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40ubuntu4
<CIA-44> partman-target: evand * r698 partman-target.ubuntu/ (commit.d/clear_partitions debian/changelog): * Fixed major bug in 60clear_partitions and re-enabled it.
<evand> cjwatson: I've tested that quite a bit, and I'm quite confident that it's safe.  However, if you have a free moment, can you glance over the clear_partitions code and let me know if anything jumps out as being horribly wrong?
<evand> I'd just like to get another pair of eyes on it other than my own, to be certain this time.
<evand> jgonzalez: using the desktop CD?
<jgonzalez> evand, using the server CD
<cjwatson> evand: ok, in a meeting now but will do
<evand> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> +           if $(echo $mp | grep -wqs ^/$x$) || $(echo $mp | grep -qws ^/$x/*); then
<cjwatson> that could definitely use some quoting
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> in general I'd be more comfortable if every shell expansion was surrounded by "" except in cases where it's definitely not right to do so
<xivulon> evand, using current ISO, when I look into .disk/info I see some binary garbage
<xivulon> md5sum for it does not match either
<evand> xivulon: works fine here.  I'd check your download.
<evand> well, for the 20080219 amd64 cd, that is
<jgonzalez> cjwatson, btw, thanks A LOT for your help and patience yesterday, I had to leave as my wife and my two years old son were calling me so I didn't have the chance to thank you
<evand> jgonzalez: not sure
<evand> sorry to be so late in reply, I'm doing several things at once
<jgonzalez> evand: have tried it, and it seems to work ok
<evand> great
<jgonzalez> evand, no problem, thanks a lot
<xivulon> evand can you try to download the ISO via wubi and check the md5?
<evand> xivulon: momentarily, yes
<xivulon> thanks
<CIA-44> partman-target: evand * r699 partman-target.ubuntu/commit.d/clear_partitions: Fix quoting in clear_partitions.
<xivulon> downloader seem good, might have used a partial file from an old iso
<xivulon> As mentioned previously I would like to add gpgv to wubi, the binary is 340K, is that any problem?
<cr3> when I preseed a dapper installation (testing dapper to hardy upgrade) and security.ubuntu.com cannot be reached, I get prompted for a proxy even though I have this string in my preseed file: d-i mirror/http/proxy string
<cr3> I could check if the behavior is the same later on hardy but I wonder if there's a workaround for now on dapper
<cr3> nevermind that, the problem is that the preseed file wasn't even being retrieved because the kernel param on dapper is preseed/url. does that still work in hardy for backward compatibility purposes?
<cjwatson> preseed/url continues to work; url is an alias for it
<cjwatson> although in general backward compatibility of preseeding is not guaranteed and it wouldn't surprise me if something else breaks if you try to use the same setup for dapper and hardy
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-20
<CIA-44> partman-target: evand * r700 partman-target.ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 52ubuntu6
<TheMuso> evand: Are you going to be around for a while?
<evand> TheMuso: I can be for a little while longer, but as it's 3am I would like to get to bed soonish.
<evand> Still, if this is the best time for you, I can bite that bullet
<TheMuso> evand: Ok, just quickly, you mentioned dmraid in your report. It turns out it has no way of notifying a user if the array is degraded, and still lets the system boot. It also has no way of rebuilding the array within Linux.
<evand> oo, fantastic
<TheMuso> I mentioned this in my activity report, which pitti asked me about. I said we shouldn't include it, but other opinions are welcome
<TheMuso> If you and cjwatson could possibly have a look at the thread and reply with your thoughts.
<evand> I could've sworn this was handled a while back -- but I definitely don't remember it not notifying the OS being an issue discussed
<TheMuso> Well all that I noticed was a single error on VC1 during boot.
<TheMuso> And, acording to upstream, rebuilding arrays is coming, but likely won't be here for hardy.
<cjwatson> if Windows (say) is already installed on dmraid, can you even use the system properly at all without dmraid?
<TheMuso> So... Basically I'm wondering whether I should still spend time fixing partman-dmraid bugs.
<evand> well, cjwatson can speak on timelines better than I can, but my understanding was that the chances of getting this all done for Hardy was slim at best.
<cjwatson> I haven't read the mail yet though
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Dmraid tells the kernel devmapper to create the device nodes, according to what dmraid reads from the metadataat the end of the drive.
<TheMuso> So unless you want to destroy your windows install, you have to use dmraid to boot and install the OS.
<TheMuso> As well as preventing the destruction of RAID metadata at the end of the disk.
<cjwatson> right, so my concern is that "completely broken" => "works although with some nasty bugs" may still be worthwhile
<cjwatson> and we may just have to do our best to mitigate the nastiness
<cjwatson> I don't think we have time to do much of significance with partman-dmraid
<cjwatson> but may be able to do some initramfs checks to make dmraid work more smoothly?
<TheMuso> One thing pitti asked me is how the user could rebuild the array, and afaik the only way is while in WIndows, or using the controller's BIOS, if it allows you to do so.
<cjwatson> but, I should really read your mail and follow up to that
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Probably not, but I'd like to at least fix the bug where if you init a partition table on a dmraid pair of disks, that it doesn't bomb out.
<TheMuso> Yeah probably best taken there, as it will all depend on whether we have to ask for MIRs to be re-examined.
<TheMuso> But it comes down to whether I should keep on working on it.
<TheMuso> Anyway, thanks for both your time.
<cjwatson> for the time being, I think yes, but if it's still outstanding next week we will need to revisit that
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I'll see what can be scraped out of dmraid to get some better error reporting.
<TheMuso> Doesn't help that it only gives 2 error codes however.
<TheMuso> 0 for success, or 1 for any error.
<TheMuso> ANYWAY>
<TheMuso> ?ME GOES TO GET DINNER>
<TheMuso> ?C
<TheMuso> UGH DAMN KEYBOARD
<TheMuso> ?C
<evand> haha
<xivulon> Is there any intrinsic advantage in mounting the root device r/o in the initrd and then remounting it r/w at init?
<cjwatson> yes, you can't mount read-write until you've fscked it
<cjwatson> or at least shouldn't
<xivulon> I am asking because at the moment loopinstallation host is mounterd rw to begin with (from gutsy)
<xivulon> even though remounting should now work, I was wondering if it is worth changing that
<xivulon> but ntfs fsck does not work anyway
<xivulon> I'd guess we can leave it rw for the time being then
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2472 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2473 ubiquity/ (9 files in 6 dirs): Forgot to bump to 1.7.9
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2474 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  1.86ubuntu2, partman-target 52ubuntu6.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2475 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.9
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2476 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.10
<CIA-44> oem-config: evand * r413 oem-config/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-44> oem-config: * Use new timezone widget from Ubiquity. oem-config now shrinks to a
<CIA-44> oem-config:  much smaller size (LP: #191823).
<CIA-44> oem-config: evand * r414 oem-config/ (8 files in 5 dirs): Forgot to bump to 1.28
<CIA-44> oem-config: evand * r415 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28
<CIA-44> oem-config: evand * r416 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.29
<mario_limonciell> evand, are you already aware of instability issues with the new tzmap, or would you like bugs filed on them?
<evand> uh oh
<evand> what instability issues?
<mario_limonciell> keeps triggering apport when i try to pick locations
<evand> oh hilarious
<evand> I'll take a look in a minute
<mario_limonciell> ubiquity doesn't go down hard or anything, but i'm guessing just an exception that's not being caught
<evand> hrm
<mario_limonciell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4804
<mario_limonciell> not just an exception it'd appear
<xivulon> ah didn't know that the widget was actually being used...
<evand> as of about an hour or two ago
<mario_limonciell> xivulon, it's not in the dailies yet, evan just uploaded it
<mario_limonciell> i grabbed the binaries and added them to a live env to test with
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> one sec
<xivulon> mario_limonciell: how you managed to trigger the error?
<mario_limonciell> xivulon, trying to pick a timezone somewhere in CST
<evand> it's a simple enough fix
<mario_limonciell> just clicking several times
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> is that using a small zoom window or in full zoom mode?
<mario_limonciell> it went into full zoom when it happened
<mario_limonciell> but its a small window?
<evand> xivulon: we don't use the small zoom window in ubiquity, it's full zoom
<evand> the code is still there, however
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> hmm cannot trigger the error on the zoom-map-branch
<evand> the code has diverged from that
<xivulon> ah
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2477 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: * Check for a valid cursor position in zoommap's hit_test and other minor
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  fixes.
<evand> mario_limonciell: thanks for catching that
<mario_limonciell> no prob
<evand> xivulon: problem
<evand> it seems that running off the iso image extracted from the CD has not worked for some time
<evand> the initramfs fails trying to find a live filesystem
<evand> oh, why do I have the feeling this is lupin 0.12 stuff
<evand> hrm
<xivulon> hi
<evand> ah, indeed it was
<evand> sorry for the false alarm
<xivulon> np
<evand> I wasn't mentally accounting for the find_iso -> iso-scan/filename change
<xivulon> ah yes
<evand> I have the feeling I'm going to have a fun evening when the updated livefs lands
<evand> xivulon: ok, I've pointed the stable symlink at 432
<xivulon> good
<xivulon> when will the iso be available?
<evand> the new ubiquity hasn't hit the archive yet, but when it does plus two hours
<evand> well, two and a half if you count the time it takes to build the CDs
<evand> ah, slangasek is already working new ones through it seems:
<evand> 15:15:31 < slangasek> livefs builds fixed; live CD builds following shortly
<Jouva> Hey guys, I don't know if this is appropriate for this channel or if this isn't considered the installer portion or not: I have a Dell Dimension E310, which according to other reports of past versions of Ubuntu didn't work, but I think I got it working now. However, once the disk gets to the point of loading X, the CD keeps spinning and spinning and it takes FOREVER for it to even display the desktop. Wasn't sure if this is a known issue for s
<Jouva> Wasn't sure if this is a known issue for some hardware configs
<Jouva> The system only has 256 megs RAM so I'm unsure if this is common for something with that amount of memory
<evand> Jouva: the desktop CD requires 320MB of RAM.
<evand> well, the installer does
<Jouva> ahhhh
<evand> the alternate CD will let you install with far less
<evand> but I'm not sure how much memory GNOME requires
<Jouva> I hate that this system came with only 256 RAM. Free system mind you ;) but it's a P4 HT! You figure it'd have a gig or something
<evand> haha
<TheMuso> Jouva: You'd be surprised. In Australia, many machines were sold with 256MB RAM by default for many years.
<Jouva> Whee.
<TheMuso> Even my notebook only has 256MB as standard, and this was 2004.
<Jouva> Youch.
<TheMuso> I got 512MB, i.e another 256MB, but yeah, rather shameful. XP needs 512 to run well.
<TheMuso> Hell most baseline notebooks here now only have 512MB, and they have Vista...
 * TheMuso shudders.
<Jouva> OW
<Jouva> That's BAD
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<Jouva> That's like having 64 megs of ram with XP
<TheMuso> Or even 128.
<soren> I was just told about this: http://kvm.qumranet.com/kvmwiki/KVMTest
<soren> Maybe you guys can use it to test the installer and stuff.. Just a thought.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-21
<xivulon> are they doing maintenance of LP on a release date????
<TheMuso> xivulon: Since the alphas are released on thursday, I don't think its that much of a problem. Most devs are sleeping at this time anyway.
<xivulon> Isn't the alpha to be released today?
<TheMuso> Yes, but I think its more like late Thursday.
<TheMuso> Going on experience.
<TheMuso> At the earliest.
<xivulon> using latest iso I cannot boot
<xivulon> get a complete system freeze at the beginning of the boot process (I assume after chrooting)
 * xivulon rant mode on
<xivulon> don't think I have ever been able to fully test a real installation with > 48h from release
<xivulon> quashfs in gutsy, seed freeze, now yesterday after the ISO finally gets the new stuff, my system canno boot...
<xivulon> at 2 a.m. didn't have much strength left to debug
 * xivulon rant mode off
<xivulon> anyway the issue seems to be in rcS.d during module loading and results on a complete system freeze (amd64 ISO)
<xivulon> anyone else experiencing that?
<davmor2> The new ubiquity doesn't set the country and keyboard defaults after the world map anymore.  Is this known?
<davmor2> Ubiquity is also stopping at 94% configuring hardware....
<cjwatson> that always takes a while
<cjwatson> it calls update-initramfs which is slow
<davmor2> cjwatson: it's been 20 minutes there's no disc activity
<cjwatson> what is it doing? end of /var/log/syslog, process tree, etc.
<davmor2> cjwatson: pulseaudio failed
<davmor2> do you want me to post results to a bug I writing
<davmor2> cjwatson: if so do you want the full log?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> "pulseaudio failed" does not sound like a literally copied error message
<davmor2> cjwatson: no it's my abridged version it's four lines long.  Is ps aux the process tree your on about?
<jgonzalez> hi there, I'd like my LVM partitions to be mounted with the acl option on, is there any way to specify this in the preseeding file?
<cjwatson> davmor2: ps auxf
<cjwatson> jgonzalez: not preseedable at present unfortunately, though you could sed /target/etc/fstab from a late_command
<jgonzalez> cjwatson, ok, thanks alot
<davmor2> cjwatson: anything else you need I've added full syslog psaux and psauxf.
<cjwatson> davmor2: bug number?
<davmor2> bug 193986
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193986 in ubiquity "Ubiquity is locking up at 94% Configuring Hardware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193986
<davmor2> cjwatson: let me know if you want any info off the 64bit machine the current info is just the 32 bit install
<cjwatson> davmor2: I wonder if this is an effect of Steve's grub changes
<cjwatson> Feb 21 12:52:53 ubuntu ubiquity: X_LOADTEMPLATEFILE /var/lib/dpkg/info/ucf.templates ucf
<cjwatson> I'll free up some disk space for a VM and try to reproduce
<davmor2> no idea not a dev just a tester
<cjwatson> understood, I'm just talking out loud
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> thinking out loud :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: If you need anything else let me know what and how to get and I'll happily oblige
<cjwatson> the only thing I might need is a debug log, but it may be easier for me to try to reproduce it first
<cjwatson> or zen-debug it
<davmor2> cjwatson: is it just the debug entry in the /var/log ?
<cjwatson> davmor2: don't worry about it, I think I know roughly what it is if not yet how to fix it
<cjwatson> so I don't think I need anything more from you, thanks
<davmor2> np's
<evand> cjwatson: I ran into that last night.  Curiously if you explicitly set stdin and stdout to PIPE when calling ucf (at least for the first invocation of it for the paper settings), it works.
<cjwatson> I think it's the ucf while reconfiguring linux-image
<cjwatson> (via update-grub)
<evand> well, it happens twice
<evand> once for the paper settings, and then once for grub
<cjwatson> ah
<davmor2> bug 194007 is for the lack of keyboard setup.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194007 in ubiquity "Ubiquity keyboard is not being setup after world map." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194007
<xivulon> Wouldn't it be possible to have a small editor (other than sed) in the initrd?
<xivulon> busybox
<cjwatson> evand: in this case, the debconf output is being eaten by log-output rather than either handled in the chroot or else passed through
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> evand: trying to work out which debconf instance should handle things, though
<cjwatson> for a noninteractive reconfiguration, it feels to me as if the chrooted debconf would be better off handling it
<evand> seems reasonable
<evand> davmor2: odd, looking into it now
<davmor2> evand: My set up is for London and it gave me us keyboard
<xivulon> davmor2: do you mean that you select a keyboard layout and after installation you and up with a US setup?
<xivulon> could that be a duplicate of bug #188492?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188492 in wubi "console-setup/layoutcode settings are ignored" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188492
<cjwatson> that would be preseeding, which is probably different
<cjwatson> though it might of course be related
<davmor2> xivulon: No in the older version of ubiquity you first select language then time zone.  The next screen was then for the keyboard which automatically went to english uk and not us
<cjwatson> davmor2: that's odd, UK is not the default. What location did you select?
<xivulon> ah no then
<davmor2> cjwatson: London and english
<davmor2> and the keyboard it gave me was US
<davmor2> Once I'd selected English UK everything was fine.
<davmor2> cjwatson: xivulon:  Would screenshot's help so you know exactly what I'm on about?
<evand> davmor2: I follow you and am able to reproduce, so no, I don't think that's necessary
<davmor2> okay cool :)
<xivulon> davmor2: I wasn't sure if you where talking about an actual installation issue or about the listbox being preset to the correct value
<davmor2> np
<cjwatson> davmor2: so instead of "automatically went to english uk and not us", you in fact mean "automatically went to english us and not uk"?
<davmor2> cjwatson_: back now.  Yes sorry.
<cjwatson> evand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4844/ is the sort of thing I'm thinking fo
<cjwatson> of
<evand> those weren't already set appropriately?
<cjwatson> they're set to passthrough-type values
<cjwatson> whereas for noninteractive use something different is probably more appropriate
<cjwatson> I'm having a go at reproducing the problem here
<evand> ok
<davmor2> cjwatson: Is there a fix in place for the ubiquity bugs?  If so will there be another cd uploaded today do you know?
<cjwatson> davmor2: no fix yet
<cjwatson> I do not know the answer to that question as yet
<davmor2> Okay no worries I just won't be around for a lot of tomorrow so wondered if there would be a cd I could test tonight or not.  Thanks for the info anyway :)
<cjwatson> yeah, sorry, just can't say yet
<evand> hrm, that proposed fix isn't working for me (placed around the call to ucf --purge /etc/papersize as well)
<evand> ah, nevermind
<evand> I just caught the #ubuntu-release discussion
<evand> erm whoops, spoke too soon
<cjwatson> heh, yeah, I found out the same thing
<cjwatson> did you try out something similar and have it not work?
<evand> no -- I don't have close_fds=True
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that's all that important, it was just a paranoia measure to stop fds being stolen by daemons
<cjwatson> gotcha
<CIA-44> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2478 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-44> ubiquity: * Disconnect from ubiquity's debconf emulator when reconfiguring packages
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  and when running ucf; recognise X_LOADTEMPLATEFILE as a valid debconf
<CIA-44> ubiquity:  command (LP: #193986).
<cjwatson> evand: could you take care of uploading that? I have to go out, I'm afraid
<evand> of course
<evand> on it now
<cjwatson> thanks
<evand> you're welcome
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2480 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.10
<bdmurray> evand: I'm thinking about revisiting ubiquity bugs on the 26th will that work for you?
<evand> bdmurray: for a hug day?
<bdmurray> evand: right, sorry for not being clearer
<evand> quite ok, I assumed so, I just wanted to be sure
<evand> yes that works well for me
<bdmurray> evand: okay great!
<xivulon2> with latest build I can only boot when I disable acpi AND usplash
<xivulon2> any hint welcome
<xivulon2> it james in init.d/udev
<xivulon2> the acpi issue has always biten me, but strangely enough that would usually create problems in the early stages only
<evand> new CDs are up
<xivulon2> loading
<xivulo1> evand at the end it goes to shell and asks to remove cd and reboot
<xivulo1> not sure why it does that
<xivulo1> grub-installer works well on partitions > 1 :)
<xivulo1> minor things: the title of the progress dialog in automatic mode is almost always 'Checking installation'
<xivulo1> the welcome sound is played twice during installation
<xivulo1> i am in wubi now :D :D
<xivulo1> thanks evand!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-22
<evand> argh, wish I could say the same
<evand> xivulon: Are you sure Wubi is working for you?  I've done several installations on two different copies of Windows XP and in all cases I end up with ntfs-3g causing a panic.
<evand> mind you, I've done a chkdsk on the Windows partition and a fsck on the ext3 filesystem to no avail.
<evand> I've removed the Wubi announcement for the time being.  I'd like to confirm that this problem is somehow isolated to my computer and that Wubi does in fact work in at least most cases.
<btm> is there a preseed for sending a key for 'd-i mirror'? (not d-i apt-setup/local0)
<evand> hrm, maybe it's just amd64
<evand> ok, it definitely appears to be amd64 only
<z5000man> ive got a problem with gutsy installation, can someone help me?
<evand> z5000man: what's the problem?
<cjwatson> btm: top tip, you need to stay for more than eight minutes
<cjwatson> evand: still up? :)
<evand> cjwatson: ja
<evand> trying to figure out why amd64 hates wubi oh so much
<evand> and all of the sudden
<evand> though I imagine it has something to do with this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/ntfs-panic-1.png  :)
<cjwatson> looks related :)
<evand> heh
<xivulon> as mentioned to evand, amd64 works for me on real iron
<xivulon> didn' try vm
<xivulon> cjwatson do you mean have to wait 8min for udevadm settle? I waited a few mins not sure how long. Will try later on today.
<cjwatson> huh?
<cjwatson> I wasn't talking to you, I was talking to btm, who asked a question, stayed in the channel for eight minutes, and then left
<xivulon> xivulon2 with latest build I can only boot when I disable acpi AND usplash
<xivulon> ah sorry
<cjwatson> context is rather vital :)
<xivulon> thought btm was some acronym... :P
<xivulon> Next week I am going over Wubi translations and will try to generate a new pot file
<xivulon> I would appreciate if native english speakers could review the text in wubi (and umenu)
<evand> xivulon: will do
<xivulon> evand there are a couple of minor issues in wubi/custom-installation/hooks/fauilure-command.sh
<evand> oh?
<xivulon> there is a typo in /var/log (/varl/log)
<xivulon> also the msg does not mention the original error msg (or rather ubiquity should still display the error msg before running failure-command)
<xivulon> anyway that is not urgent but basically there will be no log.zip file.
<xivulon> it does not affect normal functionality of course
<evand> ubiquity cannot display the error message before failure command
<evand> as that requires user intervention
<evand> and failure_command is for preseeding, which normally is used for unattended installs
<xivulon> true
<xivulon> at the moment I have a dialog that says: "Going to reboot, you'll find log.zip in c:\ubuntu" +/-
<xivulon> as we discussed
<evand> indeed, I ran into that one once during testing
<z5000man> evand you still here
<evand> but as you said, there's a typo and it produced no log
<evand> z5000man: yes
<z5000man> okay
<z5000man> what happened was, i installed ispconfig got all the way through the installation
<z5000man> and afterwards you have to reboot the server, right?
<z5000man> well now it doesn't take my un and pw
<z5000man> wont let me login
<xivulon> was thinking about having the error msg a bit less generic, what about leaving the last error in /var/run/ubiquity-last-error or something like that?
<xivulon> we can do that after alpha of course
<evand> z5000man: this channel is for issues specific to the installation of Ubuntu itself, using the installer found on the desktop and alternate CDs.
<evand> It sounds like your problem is with a specific software package, is that correct?
<z5000man> i'm just asking as many sources as that of which will talk to me, this sucks.
<evand> z5000man: my suggestion would be to look for help on the ispconfig community section.  It sounds like ISPConfig either changes your password or adds an authentication method to PAM that's required and is failing.  Of course, having never used this software, I cannot say for sure.
<evand> I hope that helps you find proper assistance.  Good luck.
<evand> xivulon: I'm not exactly thrilled about that idea.  You could just as quickly scrape the bottom off of syslog, but it would be just as ugly.
<cjwatson> z5000man: you can also select recovery mode in the boot loader to recover your password (should be help about this on help.ubuntu.com somewhere)
<xivulon> evand I agree
<evand> I'm not sure the lack of a specific error message in the UI is a bad thing.  I imagine most users (and I can already see myself getting in trouble here) do not care what causes the install to fail, just that it does.  We're the ones that care about why, and the reasoning for that is always placed in the logs.
<xivulon> what I am thinking about is the following case:
<xivulon> say there is a previous installation detected (i.e. disk images with something in there)
<xivulon> that will trigger a failure
<xivulon> but what we really want here is just a warning
<evand> ah, hrm.
<evand> I see your point
<xivulon> saying: "Hey you already have an installation, do remove that first please"
<z5000man> it's a remote installation on my server hosted at layeredtech
<xivulon> Saying "Error, see the log.zip" is not as helpful in such case
<xivulon> basically when it is something the user can "fix" by himself we should have a warning
<evand> z5000man: you have root access to a machine that they did not also provide you with ethernet KVM access to?  Odd.
<evand> xivulon: right
<evand> the easy way out would be to add another command line switch and kernel parameter, but we've been doing that a lot lately.  I cannot think of a better way to solve this, though.
<evand> argh.
<xivulon> we'll do after alpha, have a good rest firts
<evand> heh
<evand> xivulon: anyone reply to the amd64 testing requests?
<xivulon> nope
<xivulon> will ask on #ubuntu-devel...
<evand> already did this morning
<xivulon> evand http://www.thelittlerock.com/ubuntu/lastpage.jpg
<evand> as always full logs would be helpful, as would knowing if C:\Windows\system32\config\software actually exists.
<evand> oh, is this vista?
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4381566&postcount=8
<evand> ma-search-users failing would not under normal circumstances cause the install to fail.  It should cause it to jump to the next OS in the list of possible migration targets or if there are none, skip past m-a.
<xivulon> that's what I thought
<xivulon> not sure what to make of that: http://www.thelittlerock.com/ubuntu/error.jpg
<xivulon> mount -t ufs...
<evand> it's os-prober
<evand> it's trying to determine what operating system is on the partition
<xivulon> Ah, I asked the user to fix failure-command.sh and post the zip file
<evand> fantastic
<xivulon> I will have to leave soon, can you monitor the thread/forum for any interesting bug reports?
<evand> will do
<CIA-44> debian-installer: cjwatson * r878 ubuntu/ (7 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-44> debian-installer: * Remove powerpc/cell subarchitecture altogether; support for these
<CIA-44> debian-installer:  systems is now integrated into powerpc64.
<CIA-44> debian-installer: cjwatson * r879 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/netboot/powerpc.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-44> debian-installer: * Make ubuntu-modules mandatory on powerpc again; it was only made
<CIA-44> debian-installer:  optional for cell.
<CIA-44> oem-config: evand * r417 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/gtk_ui.py lib/zoommap.py): * Fix zoommap import, references to ubiquity (LP: #194491).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-24
<m8ram> hi, can somebody here help me with issues after upgrading from fesity to gutsy?
<m8ram> te upgrade hosed my X config
<twb> Where would I find casper developers?
<twb> You can all stop looking, I fixed the problem by myself.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-16
<shtylman> so I never got an answer the first time to I will ask again
<shtylman> when you guys are developing on the installer how do you test changes you make while developing? I undetstand I can debuild but that takes forever...currently I run locally using python but the problem I have with that is some of the paths are hardcoded so I have to change them and then change back before I commit...is there a better solution? what is the common practice? thanks
<cjwatson> shtylman: you had left when I was last around, so I didn't get to answer ;-)
<cjwatson> shtylman: keyboard_names.py is autogenerated; see debian/rules
<shtylman> cjwatson: understandable :)
<cjwatson> shtylman: I often extract the diff with bzr diff, copy that to the test system, and apply it on the fly with patch
<cjwatson> (patch isn't installed on the live CD by default, but that's easy to rectify)
<cjwatson> this is fine for anything except C code or modifications to imported code in d-i/, but I need to test either of those types of changes comparatively rarely and can cope with debuild for that
<shtylman> and if you cahnge images or other items not code related you just copy them over manually?
<cjwatson> aye
<cjwatson> it's a bit tedious but perfectly doable
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> right now, I have been running with just setting the paths in the files...basically it allows me to test it faster
<cjwatson> I would echo evand's advice not to run ubiquity on a normal system that you care about
<cjwatson> I wrote a lot of it and I don't do that :)
<shtylman> is there a way to rebuild the deb without cleaning everything first? ... haha...I believe you there :)
<cjwatson> debuild -nc
<shtylman> cause every new build takes forever and seems to generate the same things over and over... ooooo
<cjwatson> (noclean)
<cjwatson> the make dependencies might not be perfect, you might need to remove the odd stamp file or something
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> much appreciated...
<cjwatson> no problem
<shtylman> also, while making the kde guis I have found some fixes for the way things where done (city placement is a big one)
<cjwatson> I'll let you work with Evan on that, I'm quite out of date on the timezone map implementation
<shtylman> who whould I suggest the fixes to? or should I just do them myself and say where to find the changes?
<shtylman> gotcha
<cjwatson> ideally, do them yourself and point evand to a branch
<cjwatson> then he can review and merge
<cjwatson> bonus points if the branch changes only those things so that it can be merged easily
<shtylman> and the final thing...if you don't mind...the usability docs talk about a password strength bar..which is good and all, but I notice that labels often have translations that go with them..what do I do about that if I have to create a new label and want to generate the translations? do I make a note of that somewhere?
<cjwatson> we haven't implemented the backend for that yet
<shtylman> (fix for the map: I will make the changes...they are pretty local...and tell evand)
<shtylman> ahh ok, no prob
<cjwatson> but I suppose if you're doing something that updates on the fly then a backend isn't necessary
<cjwatson> translated strings either go in debian/ubiquity.templates, or come from backend code in d-i/source/*/debian/*templates*
<cjwatson> where possible we try to use strings in d-i to reduce translator workload, but ubiquity does have a decent collection of its own strings too
<shtylman> right..I was able to finally track those down...what is the best way for adding a new translation? cause clearly I don't know the other languages...
<cjwatson> don't add translations yourself
<cjwatson> (generally)
<cjwatson> add the English text to the appropriate templates file and then we'll pull in translations en masse from Launchpad
<cjwatson> it isn't a good idea to try to shortcut that, generally
<shtylman> that makes since...is there a good way to specify that the template file has been updated or particular text needs translating? or is that just checked manually later with diff?
<cjwatson> that is taken care of for you
<cjwatson> we run debconf-updatepo upon changing templates, and that deals with it
<shtylman> gotcha
<cjwatson> there is a huge pile of complex software behind that that you may or may not want to look into :-)
<cjwatson> it's a bit more clever than just diff
<shtylman> heh...figured
<shtylman> learning about the installer as I go...one giant piece of software...
<shtylman> (did the -nc flag...and sorting templates still takes forever...I think I will stick with the copying over to a test system as suggested)
<shtylman> thanks for the help
<shtylman> evand: I made some changes to the gtk city location code and the zone offset code, they are in my branch lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kdeui
<TheMuso> cjwatson: FYI I've just pushed/uploaded d-i to move ports to 2.6.28 kernels. Seed change also done.
<TheMuso> argh package breakage! :S
<TheMuso> my local mirror i.e on my LAN must be out of date, although I thought it mirrored this morning.
<TheMuso> as it built fine here...
<cjwatson> TheMuso: oh :-( I was going to wait until I'd done cdebconf and cdebconf-terminal, since I was going to need to upload d-i right afterwards
<cjwatson> TheMuso: thanks anyway
<cjwatson> though glad to see it all built at last, obviously :)
<TheMuso> cjwatson: On another note, I was playing with dmraid+ubiquity today. As previously discussed, ubiquity shows dmraid member disks, but doesn't if /var/lib/disk-detect/activate_dmraid is present. Would it be unreasonable to possibly touch that file in casper if dmraid happens to activate any arrays on live CD boot?
<TheMuso> I also experienced a few failures trying to create ext3 filesystems on a standard disk partition with ubiquity today with latest dailies, however the livefs appears to be somewhat out of date, so far as I saw with some packages at least.
<cjwatson> sounds tolerable
<TheMuso> From the ubiquity code I've read so far, I am not sure how it would be possible to mangle UI code to not show member disks, without doing it to all frontend code. I may not have found all parts of that codd yet, so there still may be an option there.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r94 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Don't escape '(' and ')' when decoding/encoding the codeset, as the
<CIA-3> console-setup: pattern is passed to grep and this causes parentheses to be interpreted
<CIA-3> console-setup: as regular expression groups (thanks to Dmitry Agafonov for pointing out
<CIA-3> console-setup: the problem).
<cjwatson> TheMuso: is it necessary to mangle the UI code in ubiquity, if partman is already not showing the member disks? (partman does exclude them, doesn't it?)
<TheMuso> Yes. When it sets things up, it checks if a disk is a dmraid member, and if /var/lib/disk-detect/activate_dmraid is present, it excludes them.
<cjwatson> so maybe there's nothing to do in ubiquity after all?
<TheMuso> No, there isn't, if we can create /var/lib/disk-detect/activate_dmraid elsewhere, which was why I was thinking casper, dpeending on array activation.
<TheMuso> But again, I am thinking we need to ask the user whether they want their arrays activated.
<TheMuso> similar to what we do in d-i.
<cjwatson> Hmm. Tricky. I suppose you could do it using a usplash prompt though interaction there is a bit unpleasant
<TheMuso> Whether that be in ubiquity, or when the user gets to the desktop, I am not sure. The latter is much easier to implement, but may not be as UI friendly, unless we pop up a notification with an icon/button. Usplash feels ugly as you mention, but may be the cleanest.
<cjwatson> and you might want to use your disks from the live CD other than via ubiquity
<cjwatson> for instance recovery purposes
<cjwatson> notifications with actions seem to be being deprecated by the desktop experience folks
<evand> shtylman: I'm having a look at your timezone map changes now.
<cjwatson> hmm. cdebconf-terminal failed to build, but worked on my system
 * cjwatson upgrades
<TheMuso> cjwatson: rIGHT.
<cjwatson> well, the missing debian-installer.h is a straightforward missing build-dep, but I can't actually reproduce the implicit declaration errors - although they're clearly bugs in the source, missing #includes
<cjwatson> I'd like to be able to reproduce before uploading though ...
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I think they will simply be activated by default, and if users complain, we can then consider the best course of action. D-i was unfortunately easy to ask a simple question like that. :)
<cjwatson> it was more effort to ask the question in d-i than just to do it by default
<cjwatson> I'm sure there was a reason?
<TheMuso> Yeah someone asked for a question to be asked, because they didn't necessarily want to use dmraid arrays. I meant it was easier in terms of the UIII AND WHERE T WAS ASKED< AND CODED.
<TheMuso> Wth the live disks, you have several place and forms in which the question can be asked.
<TheMuso> as far as I see things anyway.
<cjwatson> I'm just worried that if we bring it up by default we might cause data corruption on some systems
<cjwatson> I don't much care if it's a preference thing, but I very much care if it's a data integrity thing
<cjwatson> I'll ask Frans
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I understand where you're coming from.
<evand> shtylman: The positioning code seems to be more accurate, though still misses the correct locations of some points by a sizable distance (Sao Paulo, Brazil, for example)
 * evand continues to dig
<cjwatson> 11:24 <fjp> cjwatson: 1) Because bootloader support is still flakey.
<cjwatson> 11:24 <fjp> 2) Yes, it can break systems. See #433579.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: ^-
<TheMuso> right
<cjwatson> 11:26 <fjp> 3) Because IMO it is something we'd prefer users not to use and asking the Q means we save the memory used by the dmraid udeb.
<cjwatson> which I argued about because I don't think that's our choice
<TheMuso> Yeah agreed. I know d-i in debian is all about "if you want this support, explicitly enable it on the kernel command-line etc"
<cjwatson> well, not really, not for most things
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> I know dmraid is like that however, but I don't think we can expect users of Ubuntu to do that.
<cjwatson> apparently there's a thread on debian-boot about dmraid at the moment, haven't read it yet
<TheMuso> hrm ok. Might check it out in a bit.
<TheMuso> hrm so maybe usplash is possibly the best option for now, but I'm still unsure about this
<TheMuso> that thread covers what I know re dmraid already.
<Kano> hi, how to enable the root pw question in the u installer?
<superm1> cjwatson, what exactly is cdebconf? i've seen references to it in ~ubuntu-installer bug mail and uploads,
<shtylman> quick google search says its an implementation of the debian configuration management system using C
<superm1> yeah that's what i had though about it, but is it eventually intended to replace debconf then in the installer? is it supposed to be faster?
<shtylman> that I have no idea about...it may be easier to tap into or might provide better api or something...maybe they just wanted to update the old system
<evand> It's a different implementation of the same underlying protocol, as I understand it.  cdebconf supports things that debconf does not (the way it handles translations, plugins), but I don't think there's an intention to replace perl debconf on the live CD with it (though it is an option to ubiquity).
<evand> Of course just my $0.02, cjwatson would have a much more authoritative answer
<davmor2> evand: would 2¢ of been quicker :)
<superm1> ah okay.  that explains a bit evand
<shtylman> ... no 'cent' key ...
<cjwatson> superm1: in Debian, we do have a long-term plan to replace debconf with cdebconf, but emphasis on the "long"
<davmor2> shtylman: Nor do I just press AltGR+c :)
<cjwatson> superm1: the reimplementation was in order to avoid having to include perl in the stripped-down d-i environment, but it probably is a bit faster as a result; I've benchmarked it with ubiquity in the past and there wasn't a stunning difference though
<superm1> cjwatson, so assumingly at some point after that happens there would be an evaluation to consider a similar thing in ubuntu
<cjwatson> I co-maintain both debconf and cdebconf in Debian; if we switched in Debian then I would Just Do It in Ubuntu :-)
<superm1> :)
<cjwatson> there's a bit of a long tail of stuff to include in cdebconf first though
<cjwatson> proper initialisation; weird backends that a small number of people use; that kind of thing
<superm1> ah okay.  i understand a lot better now, thanks!
<cjwatson> for the meantime, it does an excellent job of handling things for the installer
<shtylman> what is emap?
<shtylman> the gtk version requires it but a google search on it is useless
<davmor2> shtylman: try e-map
<cjwatson> it's a map widget extracted originally from Evolution
<cjwatson> it's in the ubiquity source tree; don't know why you're googling for it given that :)
<cjwatson> in src/
<shtylman> ahh ok...I was just curious...is it actually used currently?
<cjwatson> ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py:2712:        self.tzmap = ubiquity.emap.EMap()
<cjwatson> oh, only if you pass --old-tzmap
<shtylman> gotcha, yea...I was deffinately under the impression the new map was used, but didn't realize you could opt for the old one
<cjwatson> we should probably get rid of the old one before jaunty; it bloats the package, introduces an architecture-specific requirement, etc.
<cjwatson> IIRC ubiquity-frontend-gtk could be architecture: all if not for that
<shtylman> yea...unless someone is really attached it it, I think the new one is far better
<cjwatson> no attachment here, I'd rather only support one. I think it's just a fallback measure in case the new one has serious problems
<evand> indeed, I'm fine with removing it.
<shtylman> another question: I have noticed that some user interface stuff for the gtk side lives in the main ubiquity folder (like segmented bar and timezone map) was there a reason for putting that there instead of in the frontend folder in a gtk section?
<evand> Just a lack of organization on my part.  I suppose it should live in a frontend-titled directory if you're using the same names for python modules.
<evand> That or we should start prepending gtk on things that are specific to that frontend.
<shtylman> heh
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've just checked the online logs and I can't see why but today's alt cd is crashing out I'm just grabbing the logs off the install
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/install the syslog says package conflicts lots of lib*-cil stuff.  Now for a change do I have the info correct?
<cjwatson> davmor2: you have it correct, but it's not an installer problem :-) if packages are installable, the installer is just the messenger
<cjwatson> so don't shoot it
<cjwatson> davmor2: this sort of thing with daily builds normally clears itself up
 * davmor2 uncocks gun
<cjwatson> and we have reports for it, like http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/jaunty_probs.html
<davmor2> cool no probs At least I got the info right
<davmor2> cjwatson: isn't that the reports that build on the daily iso page?
<cjwatson> not sure I understand you?
<davmor2> ah no different location
<davmor2> I was thinking of this http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/report.html which is empty
<cjwatson> that's generated based on the CD contents
<cjwatson> same basic report though; ~ubuntu-archive/testing/ is for the whole of main+restricted
<cjwatson> and the one on cdimage.u.c is empty because apparently the CD build broke
<davmor2> cjwatson: Cool
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> hence the broken cd
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> the broken CD you're using is from yesterday or earlier
<cjwatson> the CD build broke in such a way as to generate no CD at all
<davmor2> MEH
<cjwatson> Missing debootstrap-required belocs-locales-bin
<cjwatson> I've fixed the archive override that was causing that
<davmor2> oh well I'll try again tomorrow :)
<shtylman> why doesn't python have a '+=' ?? ... I mean ... really?
<shtylman> sorry just had to complain
<evand> shtylman: it does, but do consider the warning: http://zephyrfalcon.org/labs/python_pitfalls.html
<cjwatson> indeed. the thing that python lacks in that department is ++, not +=
<shtylman> yea...that too
<shtylman> actually... cjwatson, I think ++ is my biggest complaint over +=
<cjwatson> as evand points out, python *does* have +=, so I'm not even sure why you have a complaint about the latter
<cjwatson> I don't have a problem with the lack of ++ in practice given nice idioms like for i in range(10):
<shtylman> (I think I tried it ... and my python complained)
<shtylman> but that could have been a while back and I never tried it since
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1043 ubuntu/ (9 files in 9 dirs):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Add cdebconf-newt-terminal to most images that include
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cdebconf-newt-udeb (although not floppies).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-17
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r154 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu11
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1392 ubuntu/ (9 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> tasksel: Offer manual package selection via aptitude if the cdebconf terminal
<CIA-3> tasksel: plugin is available (LP: #21570).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3032 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Move the resize functionality into the segmented bar widget.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3033 ubiquity/ubiquity/segmented_bar.py:
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Unround the corners of the segmented bars on the automatic partitioning page.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Show the size of each partition when resizing.
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1393 ubuntu/tasksel.pl: fix manual package selection: use --schedule-only to mark packages, then plain aptitude (without "--visual-preview install") to display the UI
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3034 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Copy the Distribution Channel Descriptor (DCD) file into the target
<CIA-3> ubiquity: filesystem if it exists in /cdrom/.disk/.
<shtylman> when building packages...shouldn't template sorting happen only if template files change? or are the sorts not stored?
<evand> mpt: Ignoring the poorly drawn resize handle (I'll fix that in a bit), do you have any comments on this cut of the resize widget integration: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-new-resize.png .  We can now make those options below say whatever we want, by the way.
<evand> cjwatson: I'm equally keen to hear any comments you may have as well.
<mpt> evand, yay for square corners!
<evand> :)
<shtylman> evand: I pulled your latest changes and the installer failed to draw the after bar for me
<mpt> I was going to ask "what type of FS does the black section represent", then I realized that's the resize handle...
<evand> shtylman: interesting.  I'll poke at it and see if I can reproduce the bug.
<evand> yeah, I need to actually draw something resembling one there, but I wanted to get the fundamentals down first.
<mpt> evand, currently the text for the first chart's legend is closer to the second chart than it is to the first chart
<shtylman> evand: gtk_ui:3019, assertion width >= -1 failed self.new_os.set_siz_request(pixels, -1)
<mpt> evand, why does the "100%" not have an accompanying size, while the other percentages do?
<evand> mpt: I'd need to add code to calculate it, whereas we get it for free with the partitions that are being resized.  But I can do that quite easily.
 * evand makes a note
<evand> shtylman: bzr pull again?
<mpt> It would be nice if "Before:" and "After:" were centered with the actual bars, ignoring their legends, but that's probably really difficult
<shtylman> evand: on mpt's note, I wanted more fine grained partition info in the before bar, so what I did for the kde side (currently) was to regain priv and ask parted server for a disk list, store that and drop privs...all in the set_autoparti...
<shtylman> mpt: centering with the bars is a problem for small partitions
<evand> shtylman: indeed, that's effectively what I just made a note to do.
<evand> mpt: indeed, but I can take a shot at it
<mpt> shtylman, in what way?
<mpt> (I mean the "Before:" and "After:" labels vertically centered, not the legend bits horizontally centered)
<shtylman> ops...sorry completely read that wrong
<evand> (
<evand> whoops
<shtylman> *oops
<shtylman> yea...by bad
<evand> (I've also made a note to better space between the two widgets)
<shtylman> are we thinking that square ends are better than rounded?
<mpt> shtylman, mainly because it's more accurate when the first/last partition is small, and partly because it makes it look less like iTunes
<shtylman> hahaha
<mpt> (the texture is still a pixel-precise iTunes ripoff, but one step at a time)
<evand> :)
<shtylman> (sulks...as he changes the kde one back to square)
<mpt> (and so is the reflection)
<mpt> (and so is the legend)
<shtylman> but it cools cool :)
<shtylman> and thats what counts!
<mpt> "How do you want to partition the disk?" is still a moderately loaded question
<evand> mpt: What would you suggest?
<evand> and on that, does "Use entire disk" and "Resize a partition above and use the freed space" sound ok?
<mpt> evand, probably nothing you'd have time to implement before feature freeze
<mpt> I think a good intro line would be of the form
<shtylman> evand: I have spmehow messed up my branch regarding the debian/changelog...how do I just tell bzr to use the one from the main branch?
<shtylman> and throw away mine?
<mpt>     The disk [SCSI1 (4.3 GB ATA) :^] is empty.
<mpt>     The disk [SCSI1 (4.3 GB ATA) :^] has Windows XP on it.
<mpt>     The disk [SCSI1 (4.3 GB ATA) :^] has two operating systems on it.
<mpt> etc
<evand> shtylman: assuming it's complaining about a conflict, I would copy the main branch copy over top and say bzr resolve.
<evand> mpt: is that a drop down box?
<shtylman> evand: ok, also, you said 'pull' earlier, but I looked at the main branch and I have the latest...do you have a separate branch?
<mpt> evand, yes if there are multiple eligible disks for installation, otherwise just plain text
<mpt> (or even just "This computer", if there's only one eligible disk)
<mpt>     This computer has Windows Vista on it.
<mpt>     [                             Windows Vista (120 GB)                             ]
<shtylman> evand: ok, I ran it again (and on my local version it seemed to work..but one problem I found was that it doesn't actually limit itself to that partition
<evand> mpt: perhaps we should pass back and forth pieces of paper :)
<shtylman> I have a disk I am using to test the bars and it has a small ext3 (8bg) at the head
<shtylman> about 40gb free space
<shtylman> and 2gb swap at end
<evand> shtylman: indeed, I noticed that a few minutes ago and will need to fix it.
<shtylman> and when I click the resize above option, it makes a slider over the whole disk
<shtylman> (k)
<shtylman> also...another note...I think something usefull would be to have the 'use largest free space' option actually show which free space will be used
<shtylman> versus being 100% for the whole bar
<shtylman> and on a final note: for the manual option...I hide the after bar altogether
<evand> shtylman: That's a bug
<mpt> evand, katkin might demand to read each of them first
<evand> or rather, could be considered one
<shtylman> gotcha
<mpt> evand, I'm disappointed I didn't get time to spend on this a couple of weeks ago
<evand> mpt: No worries, I am well aware of how busy you are with other things
<mpt> evand, does "Use entire disk" disable the resize handles?
<evand> yes, and adds a "this will permanently delete Windows XP" message to the side with a warning icon
<mpt> evand, I think the "After:" chart would therefore make more sense below the radio buttons than above.
<evand> mpt: ah, good call
<evand> I need to figure out what I am going to do to decouple the labels from the bars (the descriptions of each partition, Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 (development release) for example, can often make the bar extend beyond the allocated space for it.  I was going to leave just the colored boxes and sizes and move matching colored boxes and labels into a chart to the right of the options, but that would make things quite crowded and all over the place
<evand> by all over the place I mean you'd be looking at sources of information to the top, bottom, right, and center.
<shtylman> why do you want to decouple them?
<shtylman> seems like they go nicely under that bar...?
<evand> they force the size of the partition bars to grow beyond the allocated space
<evand> forcing us to stuff the partition bar in a scroll window when that happens
<shtylman> when you get more labels? or more text?
<evand> which can be quite ugly
<shtylman> ahh
<evand> well, both
<evand> but more often more text
<evand> though some people do have systems with an infinitely large number of partitions.  Damn extended partitions.
<evand> Why would anyone need more than four? :)
<mpt> I overflowed with as few as four, iirc
<mpt> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18799517/screenshot.png
<evand> indeed :)
<shtylman> wow
<mpt> Looking at that again, I see half my problem was tiny scraps of free space between the partitions
<shtylman> what about hover labels?
<shtylman> when you hover over the partition?
<mpt> or labels inside the sections that are drawn fully if there is room, or completed on hover if there isn't room
<mpt> like in Netscape 4 Mail for Mac! (no, really)
<evand> hrm, like the resize widget used to be?
<shtylman> yea...something like that
<evand> mpt: do you have a screenshot of this by any chance?
<mpt> evand, no, but I'll sketch it for you now
<evand> mpt: much appreciated
 * mpt hands over the sketch and sadly returns to notification bubbles :-)
<evand> haha
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1394 ubuntu/disconnect: pass some environment variables through to disconnected aptitude
<CIA-3> tasksel: cjwatson * r1395 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu14
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3035 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Disable the encrypted home option. This cannot be considered secure
<CIA-3> ubiquity: without encrypted swap. The option can still be enabled by preseeding
<CIA-3> ubiquity: it.
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r211 ubuntu/debian/ (65 files in 2 dirs): Remove "Please try again" from templates, per Christian Perrier.
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r447 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document partman-auto-lvm/guided_size.
<cr3> is it known that the current image has dependency problems: libart2.24-cil: Conflicts: libart2.0-cil but 2.20.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cjwatson> it's been mentioned, but it isn't a topic for this channel
<shtylman> how exactly should the 'resize partition above and use freed space' option work?
<shtylman> lets say I have 60gb drive
<shtylman> first 8gb are ext3
<shtylman> then 50gb of free space
<shtylman> and then swap
<shtylman> if the user picks resize...does that mean it will allow them to scale down the ext3 partition and use whatever is there plus the free space partition since that one immediately follows it?
<cjwatson> if you have 50gb of free space, it won't bother offering the resize option in the first place
<cjwatson> but let's say the amount of free space is smaller
<cjwatson> in that case it would resize down the ext3 partition, and then there would be a single big block of free space after it, which it would use for guided partitioning
<cjwatson> there's no such thing as two contiguous blocks of free space - free space is just the absence of a partition, and doesn't have a real existence itself in the partition table
<cjwatson> i.e. no such thing as a "free space partition", really, even though partman presents free space in the same kind of way as it presents partitions for the sake of UI convenience
<cjwatson> shtylman: ^-
<kirkland> cjwatson: it occurred to me ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: while highly inadvisable, it's trivially easy to lock yourself out of a system where you use encrypted-home with 'sudo apt-get remove ecryptfs-utils'
<kirkland> cjwatson: what do we do with other shoot-yourself-in-the-foot packages like this?
<cjwatson> I have a hard time getting worried about that. There are lots of such cases
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, cool :-)
<kirkland> cjwatson: good enough for me
<superm1> can they be marked 'essential'?
<cjwatson> absolutely not.
<kirkland> superm1: well, it's only essential if you want encrypted home
<cjwatson> ecryptfs-utils ain't essential
<kirkland> which is not everyway
<kirkland> *everywhere*
<superm1> i dont think i conveyed that right.  if they're installed can they be reported as essential, but not installed by default of course
<cjwatson> 'sudo apt-get remove gdm' breaks the system as far as a user who has no idea how to use the console is concerned, but we don't prevent people from doing that
<cjwatson> superm1: no, there is no mechanism for that at the moment
<superm1> ah okay
<cjwatson> if we wanted to do this, then yes that's the sort of way one would need to fix it
<cjwatson> but there is no existing infrastructure
<cjwatson> the closest we have is that apt has a special-case hack to complain if you try to remove apt
<cjwatson>   * I cannot self-terminate. Closes: #74928
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)  fair enough.  seems i'm not the only package in this situation
<cjwatson> kirkland: actually, there might be one ugly way to prevent it, although it might leave apt rather dazed nd confused
<cjwatson> and
<cjwatson> kirkland: make 'prerm remove' check whether ecryptfs is actually in use, and if so bail out with an error message
<cjwatson> I vaguely recall that there's some precedent for that
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think i might just wait until the first moron does this crazy thing :-)
<cjwatson> ah yes
<cjwatson> sudo.prerm
<cjwatson> I think it would be a reasonable check for ecryptfs-utils.prerm, although you might want to make sure that apt ends up in a sane state afterwards (i.e. ecryptfs-utils still installed)
<cjwatson> and have a look at sudo.prerm which has an override switch in case you really know what you're doing
<cjwatson> maybe we should write that trick down somewhere :)
<cjwatson> I remember discussing it with pitti at the time, but it was years ago and took a while to page back in from backing store as it were
 * TheMuso can't help but think this *COULD* be useful for dmraid.
<StevenK> I think exit 1 in the prerm will make dpkg throw up it's tentacles and go "Well *fine*!"
<TheMuso> but then again, there are many other packages that are similar
<TheMuso> as has already been stated.
<cjwatson> the Debian Policy Manual says that if prerm remove fails then dpkg will leave the package in either failed-config or installed state
<cjwatson> it is somewhat confusingly worded and I might try to get it made more definite
<StevenK> I was thinking it was more likely the former
<cjwatson> (since I appear to be a Debian policy editor now)
<cjwatson> installed would make more sense to me personally, but this is why I was recommending checking :)
<cjwatson> how about we just test this
<StevenK> Right. Define in policy an exit code for the prerm that makes dpkg say "Oh, okay, I have just undone everything"
<cjwatson> huh? no
<cjwatson> dpkg doesn't in general distinguish exit codes from maintainer scripts, and I don't think it should
<StevenK> Ah
<cjwatson> oh, blast, test-removing sudo takes out a bunch of other stuff
<persia> The only issue with changing policy to require "Installed" rather than "Failed Config" is that all the prerms out there need to recover gracefully from failure (in that if they partially removed things those ought be restored),
<superm1> that and then it leaves its status as "deinstall ok installed"
<cjwatson> ah, I think I've interpreted what policy is saying
<cjwatson> persia: that's true anyway.
<cjwatson> policy says that if 'prerm remove' fails, then 'postinst abort-remove' is called. If 'postinst abort-remove' fails, then the package is left in failed-config. Otherwise the package remains installed.
<persia> cjwatson, In the sense that they are supposed to restore all the arrangements (e.g. put back alternatives, etc.)?
<cjwatson> persia: yes. postinst abort-remove MUST do that.
<persia> OK.  This makes sense.
<cjwatson> superm1: the first field is desired state, so that's fine
<cjwatson> Ian admitted to me once that it was a mistake to have that in /var/lib/dpkg/status along with the actual state - it was basically there for dselect
<cjwatson> kirkland: so, to summarise, exiting in 'prerm remove' is the right answer and you should do it.
<kirkland> cjwatson: :-)  okay, i'll take care of it
<cjwatson> kirkland: you should do it as early as possible in 'prerm remove' before cleaning up anything else (if applicable). If you do it after something else, make sure that 'postinst abort-remove' undoes it.
<kirkland> k
<cjwatson> Ian said something relatively recently that I hadn't realised: the maintainer script calls are generally arranged so that you often don't need to check the first argument
<cjwatson> i.e. the transition from "prerm remove failed, rollback" to "installed" should involve basically the same code as the transition from "unpacked" to "installed"
<cjwatson> persia: just to be clear, I wasn't suggesting a change in dpkg behaviour, only clearer documentation of it
<persia> Right.  I missed understanding of postinst abort-remove, and thought that the apparent indecision was due to the possibility of failure in prerm remove, rather than the possibility of failure when restoring things in postinst abort-remove.
<persia> Clarification to indicate that the selection of "Installed" or "Failed-Config" depends on the return of postinst-abort-remove would probably be of benefit.
<cjwatson> on a second reading the language is precise, but it does take at least two readings :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-18
<shtylman> cjwatson: thanks for the clarification
<shtylman> I now get more of what is happening that I wasn't understanding before
<kirkland> i *love* the new timezone picker, evand, cjwatson
<kirkland> \o/
<kirkland> hugs around
<kirkland> picking Chicago out of that mess of tiny dots on Lake Michigan has sucked for a very long time
<shtylman> haha
<StevenK> kirkland: You should see the timezone picker on a 5" screen :-)
<kirkland> StevenK: is the new one better?
<StevenK> I've had no time to test it, sadly
<StevenK> It's on my list
<kirkland> StevenK: it's a milion times better, imo
<shtylman> the current version of the installer fails for me when trying the manual option
<shtylman> for partitioning
<shtylman> is this a known bug?
<shtylman> cause by the addition of line 1092 in the ubiquity/components/partman.py file in revision 3030
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3036 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3038 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.10
<cjwatson> evand: did you look into shtylman's bug above at all?
<cjwatson> 04:08 <shtylman> the current version of the installer fails for me when trying the manual option
<cjwatson> 04:09 <shtylman> for partitioning
<cjwatson> 04:09 <shtylman> is this a known bug?
<cjwatson> 04:13 <shtylman> cause by the addition of line 1092 in the ubiquity/components/partman.py file in revision 3030
<cjwatson> that's the translation mapping stuff
<evand> negative, I missed that entirely.  I'll take a look now though.
<cjwatson> maybe a fallback if the text is not in self.translation_mappings would be in order
<evand> ok
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3039 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Check to make sure there is a partman-auto translation to map to before
<CIA-3> ubiquity: assuming there is one.
<evand> cjwatson, shtylman: thanks for bringing that to my attention.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r76 trunk/po/ (POTFILES.in sv.po usbcreator.pot): update-po
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r77 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.12
<davmor2> evand: is there a away you could add create .img to usb-creator?
<evand> cjwatson: I may have asked you this before, I asked Keybuk and he wasn't sure, and I've looked all over for an answer, but do you know if it's possible to handle inserting arbitrary-length lists in gettext?  That is %s becomes "a, b, and c" and somehow retains the proper grammar of the language.
<evand> Case in point, "This computer has %s on it.", where %s can be a >= 1 list of operating systems from os-prober.
<evand> davmor2: it's been planned, I just have not gotten around to implementing it.  Maybe today, if not it will end up in my PPA hopefully before release.
<davmor2> evand: Cool :)
<cjwatson> evand: no, gettext has no such facility
<cjwatson> best answer I know of is to frame it so that the list is presented one per line after a colon or something
<evand> hrm, that would make the interface far too long unfortunately
<evand> but thanks for clarifying and ending my chase after a fictitious option
<cjwatson> or "This computer has several operating systems on it" if that's appropriate
<cjwatson> so, in principle, you could have a separate set of templates "%s" "%s and %s" "%s, %s, and %s" etc. and substitute that in; but I don't feel that would work very well
<cjwatson> and you could well run into problems of the plural-forms type
<evand> indeed, I had thought of that as well and share the same concern
<cjwatson> and of course debconf translations are not as expressive as gettext, and in particular don't support plural forms at all
<cjwatson> (we must fix that one of these days)
<evand> hm
<cjwatson> BTW, I'm adding password length checking to user-setup; just want to run it by kees before committing
<cjwatson> it'll need a hopefully trivial tweak in ubiquity
<evand> wonderful
<cjwatson> largely I want to ensure that we can get away with just a length check and not something more elaborate
<cjwatson> partman-crypto just has a length check right now, though
<evand> I did look into adding password strength checking to ubiquity, but the only open source algorithm I could find was cracklib, and that seemed rather deficient (and python-cracklib would need to go into main).
<cjwatson> my concern with cracklib is that it works best once you build a database out of dictionaries, and what are we supposed to do - use every dictionary in the archive?
<cjwatson> it seems like a more sensible thing for sysadmins to apply to their users rather than for the distribution to apply to the sysadmin-like user installing it
<evand> ah, good point
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r212 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-auto-lvm.templates):
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: Talk about "Amount of volume group" rather than "Amount of disk space",
<CIA-3> partman-auto-lvm: per Frans Pop.
<shtylman> morning
<evand> good morning
<shtylman> is all well with the autotranslation stuff?
<evand> indeed, all fixed now, thanks :)
<Haegin> Hi, I am having some problems installing using netboot. It was working fine but recently it has started failing to download packages successfully. Is there any reason why this might have changed?
<cjwatson> depends how your environment is set up; are you using a release image or one from updates? what kind of mirror are you installing from?
<Haegin> It is using one of the standard mirrors, I think it is either the gb or ie mirror. How do I tell whether it is using a release image or one from updates?
<cjwatson> you will have downloaded the netboot image from somewhere ... what URL?
<cjwatson> also the exact error message would come in handy
<Haegin> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz <- that is the link I used to get the netboot package
<Haegin> and it fails to download seemingly random packages (and at one point it couldn't find the Release file)
<cjwatson> hmm. that doesn't sound like any of the problems I was thinking of; it sounds more like some kind of localised network problem to me ...
<Haegin> yeah, that's what I thought at first but we tested it as best we could and it seems to be working fine for other things
<Haegin> I'm on a university internet connection so that is pretty much rock solid.
<Haegin> I'll try replacing some cables and retry them.
<cjwatson> I don't suppose it's possible to get a trace of the network activity in question?
<shtylman> evand: I finished the partition bar stuff for the kde side
<evand> shtylman: wonderful, do you need me to merge it in or is Riddell going to review it?
<shtylman> if you feel the need for inspiration, or if you want to make the two match up better let me know and I can change the kde one around some
<shtylman> Riddell will probly review it first
<evand> ok, cool
<shtylman> and I need to run it through some more tests
<evand> I'll try to take a peak at it today, otherwise definitely tomorrow
<shtylman> k, you can run the partition bar script without the installer
<shtylman> its just in the kde_components folder
<shtylman> let me know if you want to make the two interfaces resemble each other better
<evand> ok, will do
<shtylman> evand: http://shtylman.com/stuff/part_bars1.png and http://shtylman.com/stuff/part_bars2.png whenever you feel like it so you don't have to pull the source and all
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3040 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Explain the automatic partitioning options more clearly.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Move the "after" partition bar to beneath the autopartition options.
<evand> very nice!
<evand> I like your resize handle
<shtylman> :) .. I thought it might be a little more obvious to use than just a bar
<evand> absolutely :)
<evand> The above commit makes the partitioning page quite slow due to some poor interaction with the find_in_os_prober code.  I'm on it, I just wanted to land that first.
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r78 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Fix the .desktop item i18n support (LP: #331061). Thanks Timo
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Jyrinki!
<lfaraone> evand: Hey, did you merge in my branch?
<evand> lfaraone: sorry, completely fell out of my mind.  Reviewing now.
<lfaraone> evand: thanks.
<shtylman> every time I do bzr merge I have to specify the path to main ubiquity trunk...is there a way around that so it remembers?
<cjwatson> bzr merge --remember
<cjwatson> and then the next time just 'bzr merge' without args
<shtylman> cool, thanks
<evand> lfaraone: it needs a bit of work.  As that check is made is several places (your branch only accounts for one) we'd factor that out to a function that references a list of acceptable busses and call that whenever needed.  I've done this much working off of your original code, but it's not picking up my SD card and I don't have time at the moment to investigate any further.
<evand> Let me pastebin what I have.
<evand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119738/
<_MMA_> Has the ext4 format option been removed in the installers lately? I have some Studio users testing dailies tell me so. I'm about to test myself but I figured it would be faster to ask.
<evand> _MMA_: no, it should be there.
<Haegin> cjwatson: possibly as it goes through another pc on the way to the internet
<_MMA_> evand: Hmm... We have pending seed changes but I wouldn't think that would effect the installer. Ill keep going with testing todays disk.
<cjwatson> definitely should be there and does not especially depend on seeds
<_MMA_> As I thought.
<_MMA_> cjwatson: It is indeed there.
<evand> ah, my code to not call os-prober over and over again is failing to work properly.
<shtylman> heh...thats unfortunate
<evand> fixed
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3041 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Stop calling os-prober multiple times if the first run returns nothing.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3042 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity.templates: Update the time zone comment.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3043 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<shtylman> evand: recommendations of the use of os-prober?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3044 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.11
<evand> shtylman: can you elaborate on your question, I'm not sure I understand what you're asking
<shtylman> when should I use it
<shtylman> and what will it return to me?
<shtylman> the os name on a partition if it has one?
<evand> exactly
<shtylman> and it takes in '/dev/sd?#'?
<evand> yes
<shtylman> or '=dev=sd?#'
<shtylman> cool, ok
<DogWater> cjwatson: Heya, in 8.10 what determines whether server or desktop version will be installed in a netboot?
<evand> shtylman: do bug Riddell to review your stuff soon, as feature freeze is tomorrow at some unknown time :)
<cjwatson> DogWater: if you want a server installation, you need to preseed it
<DogWater> cjwatson: what I mean is, the desktop iso vs the server iso
<DogWater> when do you a netboot how do you tell it which edition you want?
<cjwatson> I answered your question
<shtylman> evand: will do...he has looked at it some already..currently the oxygen people are looking at the partition bar to see what they might want to change
<DogWater> alrighty
<evand> shtylman: very cool
<cjwatson> but really, the only practical difference is which packages are installed
<shtylman> evand: I am new to the whole dev process, but a feature freeze...what exactly will that entail?
<cjwatson> the server kernel, and the fact that you get server tasks offered
<evand> shtylman: after that point we can only upload bug fixes
<evand> so no more development on new features can be done
<cjwatson> DogWater: you can put base-installer/kernel/override-image=linux-server on the kernel command line to get the server kernel, and pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= to stop it installing language packs
<shtylman> I see...so would a change to the partition bar interface be considered a bug? if the actual partition bar interface was already in place?
<cjwatson> DogWater: and then it should offer you task selection so you can do the rest from there
<cjwatson> DogWater: the server CD just has a different set of packages on it and starts with a different preseed file (look for file= in the command line)
<shtylman> and lets say I don't get around to using your find_in_os_prober to display pretty names...would I be able to change that after the feature freeze?
<evand> shtylman: you can always ask for an exception
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<DogWater> cjwatson: i'm assuming you mean this tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard
<shtylman> ahh, gotcha...so basically, I can continue work on things/fix bugs and then propose a patch afterwards?
<shtylman> and if it is deemed worthy it will be brouht in
<cjwatson> DogWater: no, I didn't mean that
<shtylman> ahh..that page is helpful
<cjwatson> DogWater: where did that come from, anyway?
<DogWater> preseed documentation
<cjwatson> what documentation where?
<DogWater> for package group selection
<DogWater> from debian
<cjwatson> don't use Debian documentation for preseeding
<cjwatson> use Ubuntu documentation for preseeding Ubuntu
<cjwatson> help.ubuntu.com, look for installation guide
<cjwatson> Debian and Ubuntu are *not the same* and you can't use the same documentation for both, I'm afraid
<DogWater> okay, i'm not using that in my current preseed, i'm just trying to figure out how to tell it to include the 'server' packages during the install.
<cjwatson> which packages?
<cjwatson> remember that the server CD hardly installs any extra packages by default
<DogWater> I guess whatever makes the server 'cd' the server cd vs the desktop cd
<cjwatson> the only task it installs by default is the server task, but mostly the point of the server CD is that it offers a number of different tasks and you get to select
<DogWater> we don't install gnome, that sounds like a 'gnome' thing
<cjwatson> sure, the desktop CD preseeds 'tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop'
<cjwatson> that's actually the only thing the desktop CD preseeds at all
<cjwatson> the server CD preseeds 'tasksel tasksel/first multiselect server' but there isn't actually a lot in the server seed. For any realistic system it's better to ask
<DogWater> we use the 'text' and 'skipx' in our kickstart
<DogWater> so i dont believe it installs the desktop at all
<cjwatson> neither of those directives have any effect in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> they are literally no-ops
<cjwatson> package selection is controlled by the %packages section (in RH too, as I understand it)
<cjwatson> if you want to install the server task, put @server in the %packages section
<cjwatson> if you want to add a mail server, add @mail-server
<cjwatson> etc.
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<cjwatson> :q
<cjwatson> (oops)
<shtylman> cjwatson: so...I have hit a roadblock...the debian installer user-setup currently being used is hard coded to the /etc/kde3 directory
<shtylman> [13:47] <shtylman> what would I need to do to change that?
<shtylman> [13:47] <shtylman> I have found the user-setup script I need to change...but beyond that..
<TheMuso> Is it intentional that migratino assistant comes up in ubiquity even if there are no other OSs to migrate settings from?
<TheMuso> migration assistant even
<DogWater> cjwatson: that just returns couldn't find package @server (by the way)
<DogWater> cjwatson: and it says this in the documentation: Most package groups. As special cases, the "Ubuntu Desktop" and "Kubuntu Desktop" groups install the standard Ubuntu or Kubuntu desktop systems respectively, and any group name not containing a space (for example, "ubuntu-desktop") causes packages with the corresponding Task: header in the Packages file to be installed.
<DogWater> so it appears that package groups are missing
<DogWater> "most"
<DogWater> So I guess is there a package group preseed command?
<DogWater> cjwatson: oh by the way earlier when i was talking about the tasksel preseed i assumed there was a server 'task' that i could tell it to install which would take the place of putting @server in %packages since %packages is incomplete
<cjwatson> DogWater: oh, sorry, it's '@ server' not '@server'
<cjwatson> there is a server task, but there's very little in it. You should think of the default server install as a minimal subset
<cjwatson> shtylman: please file a bug, we need to fix that
<shtylman> ok...I submited a merge request
<shtylman> through launchpad
<shtylman> (couple min ago)...seemed like the right thing to do at the time
<shtylman> cjwatson: ^^
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> thanks for that, I'll do something with it when it comes through
<shtylman> k
<DogWater> cjwatson: i had people complain because i wasn't installing 'server'
<DogWater> so i guess, whatever
<shtylman> how do I cross compile a deb package...if thats even possible?
<cjwatson> with difficulty :)
<shtylman> :(
<shtylman> well...thats unfortunate
<cjwatson> in full generality, Debian packages are entirely permitted to execute things they build during the build
<cjwatson> you could try dpkg-cross
<shtylman> totally missed the fact that my virtual machine is 32 bit and my local comp is 64
<cjwatson> it may work for some packages
<shtylman> gotcha
<cjwatson> DogWater: the server seed currently consists of: patch screen landscape-common wireless-tools wpasupplicant w3m ubuntu-serverguide
<cjwatson> so not nothing, I guess, just not lots
<shtylman> cjwatson: apparently dpkg-buildpackage takes a -a flag now
<shtylman> just fyi
<shtylman> and it will compile for that architecture
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<DogWater> cjwatson: hm, is there a group that includes the server kernel?
<DogWater> cjwatson: i dunno i think 'they' expect 8.04 to say 'lts' or something and 8.10 to say server when its installed.
<DogWater> not sure why this is such a sticking point
<CarlFK> I know this isn't #mysql-install, but...  "apt-get install mysql-server" prompts for an admin pw - how can I script that?  (seed the value or ignore it and config the thing later)
<cjwatson> DogWater: no, you need to use the base-installer thing I mentioned above for that
<cjwatson> CarlFK: find out what debconf question it's asking, preseed that in the usual way?
<cjwatson> you can use debconf-set-selections in the installed system
<cjwatson> it may not be preseedable though
<CarlFK> do you know if this coming from apt, or a custom script that's part of the package?  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/mysqlpw.png
<cjwatson> I don't need to look at that to know that it doesn't come from apt :)
<CarlFK> heh
<cjwatson> it's mysql-server-5.0's config or postinst script
<CarlFK> both - it asks, and if you leave it blank, it asks again :-/
<cjwatson> honestly, not something I can really help with - try #ubuntu-server
<CarlFK> no prob - thanks for the pointer.
<CarlFK> back to u-installer... if I have "d-i apt-setup/local1/repository ..." but not a "apt-setup/local0..." (because I #commented it out) it seems to ignore the local1 - any idea how to deal with that?
<cjwatson> rename it to local0 :-)
<CarlFK> I knew you were going to say that
<cjwatson> cdebconf doesn't really have any "iterate over all question names" support that's accessible to clients
<cjwatson> so the only thing that apt-setup can do is to try local0, local1, etc. and keep going until one of them doesn't exist
<CarlFK> Ill just un #comment the other one.  won't kill me
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r155 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> user-setup: Add weak password detection (purely length-based for now, matching
<CIA-3> user-setup: partman-crypto).
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r156 ubuntu/debian/po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r157 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu12
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3045 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py): Handle user-setup's new weak password detection.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r607 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/components/console_setup.py): Only call setxkbmap if DISPLAY is set.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r608 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/components/user.py):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Don't show the "Who are you?" page just because the auto-login question
<CIA-3> oem-config: is asked and not preseeded (LP: #328281).
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r609 trunk/ (65 files in 4 dirs): Handle user-setup's new weak password detection.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r610 trunk/debian/ (61 files in 2 dirs): Add forgotten oem-config/text/network_heading_label template.
<cjwatson> I see nobody but me is testing oem-config on the server CD :-P
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r611 trunk/ (65 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Add a "tasks" component (only usable in the debconf frontend at the
<CIA-3> oem-config: moment) that runs tasksel.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r612 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/netcfg-wrapper):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Check whether /usr/lib/network-manager/ifblacklist_migrate.sh exists
<CIA-3> oem-config: before running it.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r613 trunk/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Fix copying of debian-installer/framebuffer to /target in
<CIA-3> oem-config: oem-config-udeb: debconf-dumpdb returns "(null)" as the value if the
<CIA-3> oem-config: question has never been set.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r614 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.23ubuntu12.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r615 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.6
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3046 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.23ubuntu12.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3047 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.12
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-19
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3048 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog init): Add LSB init script header.
<evand> The user-setup change post ubiquity 1.11.11 is breaking the user setup page.  Looking into it now.
<cjwatson> oh, whoops
<cjwatson> sorry
<cjwatson> I was trying to cram it in pre-FF
<cjwatson> and didn't have an up-to-date desktop CD available :(
<evand> no worries
<shtylman> any work on user-setup changes for kde4?
<shtylman> *word
<cjwatson> wasn't feature freeze critical :)
<cjwatson> I don't think I saw the merge request, though, odd
<cjwatson> oh, you proposed it for the wrong branch
<cjwatson> can you propose it for lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu rather than for lp:user-setup?
<shtylman> sure
<cjwatson> the latter is the Debian branch
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> who do I set as reviewer?
<cjwatson> me
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> or leave it blank if you can
<shtylman> yea..I can leave it blank
<shtylman> ok, done
<cjwatson> eek, you did a debconf-updatepo in there
<shtylman> :(
<cjwatson> conflict city
<shtylman> oh...sorry
<shtylman> I made a deb to test with
<shtylman> so whatever debuild did
<cjwatson> it doesn't run debconf-updatepo by default ...
<shtylman> I thought I committed before that
<shtylman> hmm
<shtylman> well, the only change was to the user-setup-apply script...
<shtylman> at least I thought...
<cjwatson> bzr log -v
<cjwatson> oh!
<cjwatson> you branched from upstream
<cjwatson> I can't merge this, you'll have to start from the Ubuntu branch
<shtylman> ahhhh
<shtylman> ok..no prob
<cjwatson> sorry about that
<shtylman> is that the ~ubuntu-core-dev...etc?
<cjwatson> yeah
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> at some point we'll have lp:ubuntu/+trunk/user-setup or something like that
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> yea..the same name multiple places was misleading
<cjwatson> in general lp:foo is the furthest upstream in existence for foo
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> ok..I proposed the merge
<shtylman> hopefully the correct way this time :)
<cjwatson> shtylman: lp:~shtylman/user-setup/user-setup.ubuntu seems to be identical to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu. Did you forget to push?
<shtylman> cjwatson: oops...I wasn't bound to my branch so my push didn't do anything cause I had no local commit
<shtylman> I have pushed again now
<shtylman> do I need to request a new merge?
<cjwatson> nope
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> that looks better
<shtylman> :)
<cjwatson> care to give me a changelog entry too?
<shtylman> um...sure...how do I do that?
<shtylman> just modify the changelog by hand?
<cjwatson> dch -iU
<cjwatson> er, sorry, just dch -i
<cjwatson> indeed if you had done that at the same time as your original commit (don't bother redoing it now, just for reference for the next time), you can use 'debcommit' and the changelog message will be reused as the commit messages
<cjwatson> message
<cjwatson> which nine times out of ten is what you want
<shtylman> ooo...cool
<shtylman> I will keep that in mind
<evand> dch -v$whatever -DUNRELEASED no?
<evand> oh, user-setup
<evand> nevermind me
<cjwatson> do you not use DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog ?
<cjwatson> saves pratting around with -DUNRELEASED
<cjwatson> shtylman: yes, do set UNRELEASED instead of jaunty in the first line of the changelog too, avoids confusion
<cjwatson> this is a lot easier the second time :)
<shtylman> cjwatson: too late :( I pushed the change
<shtylman> can I unset it?
<cjwatson> I'll fix it up at my end
<shtylman> k
<evand> cjwatson: ah wonderful, I was missing that.
<evand> thanks
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r158 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): merge from shtylman
<CIA-3> user-setup: cjwatson * r159 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu13
<cjwatson> shtylman: all done, thanks
<shtylman> cjwatson: cool, thanks for the guidance
<cr3> cjwatson: might it be possible that the installer is checking for the security of passwords now? I used to preseed "ubuntu" but that seems to stall the installation now
<cjwatson> cr3: yes. if you want to override it, user-setup/password-weak=true
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, that isn't preseedable
<cjwatson> can you just use a different password for the moment? :-)
<cr3> cjwatson: would it make a difference if I provided a hash instead of a cleartext password?
<cjwatson> it's difficult to make that preseedable without impairing interactive behaviour
<cjwatson> cr3: yes, that would work
<cr3> cjwatson: excellent, that will be backward compatible too so I can change all my preseeds the same way
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> sorry about that, hadn't occurred to me that you would be relying on that
<shtylman> how do you guys preseed the installer?
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<shtylman> ahh thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: when did you sneak the password strength thing into d-i?
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1048 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Remove console-setup from armel network-console initrds, per Oliver
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Grawert.
<cjwatson> davmor2: late last night
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> I didn't think it was in yesterday :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3050 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Give the proper return value in the user-setup component's run
<CIA-3> ubiquity: function.
<davmor2> Yay ltsp works again :)
<davmor2> well builds
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, if you do that then I think you have to return True in the if branch
<cjwatson> since question_dialog has already waited for input so you don't need to do so again
<cjwatson> unless I'm completely forgetting how this stuff works
<evand> I originally had that, but thought it was superfluous
<evand> hrm
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> well, seems to me that if you don't then it will always go into enter_ui_loop after the question dialog is dismissed
<cjwatson> whereas if the user says no-I-want-to-choose-again then user-setup will go back to the previous password prompt and that will take care of that
<evand> ok, that's not what I was seeing, but I trust your reading of the code more.  Perhaps I missed something in my observations.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3051 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/usersetup.py: Properly return from user-setup's run function (again).
<cjwatson> obviously if 'return True' in the if branch actually breaks then that supersedes my opinion ;-)
<evand> I had tested both, so if it breaks again then I've clearly lost it :)
<cjwatson> I'll port that to oem-config too
<evand> ah, good call
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r616 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/components/user.py): Give the proper return value in the user component's run function.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3052 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Restore the OS names in partition bars label code that was accidentally
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  commented out in a previous commit.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * Fix the code around showing ubiquity/text/part_auto_comment_*.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Do you know if the python version of wubi is in?
<cjwatson> no idea, sorry
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's :)
<shtylman_> cjwatson, evand: does the live cd have an openssh server package installed? to push debs to it? or does that have to be installed once up and running?
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r66 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Fixed regression, a premature deletion of the temporary folder was
<CIA-3> wubi:  preventing a correct startup
<CIA-3> wubi: * Factored out code that looks for archive start
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-20
<xivulon> cjwatson, please remind me, on 252900 will that be fixed in apt?
<xivulon> IIRC you mentioned that a fix was not possible
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm not going to close the bug against dpkg, but I wouldn't hold your breath for a fix there; I can almost guarantee that upstream is not interested
<CIA-3> partman-target: cjwatson * r746 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-target: Escape spaces, tabs, newlines, and backslashes in fstab according to the
<CIA-3> partman-target: procedure described in getmntent(3) (LP: #38224).
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r131 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/commit.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Don't display the Back button when asking for confirmation, since it's
<CIA-3> partman-base: already a boolean "do you want to continue?" question and we ignore
<CIA-3> partman-base: backup anyway (LP: #9244).
<shtylman> cjwatson: quick question requarding the build process (just for my info):  I see then everytime I rebuild, templates need to be sorted again...is there a way to cache that? has that ever been thought about?
<cjwatson> no, sorry
<cjwatson> I'd rather just make it faster than mess about with caching ...
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> thats fine...I was just curious
<shtylman> do you work on the debian installer as well? or just the ubuntu side?
<cjwatson> both
<cjwatson> I've been working on the Debian installer since before Ubuntu existed
<shtylman> damn
<shtylman> oh...so the gtk and kde frontends share the same pixmaps now...should I move that over to the ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork.install file?
<shtylman> otherwise there are conflicts when installing both (if someone chooses to do so...for some reason)
<cjwatson> yeah, if they're sharing files that sounds right; make sure to include an appropriate Replaces field when moving files between packages
<cjwatson> evand: any progress on bug 292159?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292159 in linux "MASTER update-initramfs is disabled since running on a live CD but it is running from a flash drive. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292159
<evand> cjwatson: it's very much on my list for next week (just trying to get a mobile team request for a dd'able images option in usb-creator sorted today).  This past week was heavy last minute feature work so I didn't have a chance to sort it then.
<cjwatson> I know the feeling; OK, thanks
<evand> :)
<superm1> evand, can you double check about bug 331642?  i think it's a duplicate of bug 328281, but veronica can only test DVDs in the factory image and they're all out of date
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331642 in dell "jaunty - automatic-ubiquity requires oem password" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328281 in ubiquity "no default for user-setup/encrypt-home; must be manually preseeded" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328281
<evand> superm1: sure, I'll check it out
<superm1> thanks
<shtylman> when I run the dch command, the email it keeps using is my <login name>@<hostname> ... can I change that somewhere to use my real email?
<cjwatson> man dch
<cjwatson> and search for mail
<shtylman> eh...damn...I thought I had looked all over...thanks
<cjwatson> superm1: hmm, I wonder what's wrong with DVD builds
<cjwatson> oh, language pack conflicts
<cjwatson> slangasek was working on those
<cjwatson> ok, seems as though they've just been repeatedly unlucky
 * evand was just about to build a new dvd livefs, after accidentally triggering a regular one
<superm1> evand, even when one is successful i'm wondering if the ubiquity on it will be functional though.  i thought some of the partman stuff in the current version in the archive isn't functional (but you've fixed in bzr)
<evand> Is there a specific changelog entry for what you're referring to?
<superm1> yeah the one that touched os-prober
<superm1> fixed sending part -> part[0] and device -> str(device)
<superm1> sorry it's in ubiquity code.  ubiquity/misc.py and ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py
<evand> That shouldn't break anything though, it just means that you'll see /dev/sda1 instead of "Windows XP Professional".  It didn't trigger an exception.
<superm1> the lack of str(device) was raising a TypeError
<evand> oh, good point
<evand> hrm
<evand> shtylman: Have you filed bugs for a feature freeze exception for your kde_ui work?
<evand> superm1: Once we can get the nod on the changes for 1.11.13 from slangasek I'll give it an upload
<shtylman> evand: some of the kde_ui work got in before the freeze, but I have not filed for any exception yet
<shtylman> once I make some more changes I will commit them and then file for the exception...is that a good plan?
<evand> Indeed, thanks
<evand> We can always do more uploads, so no worries about getting everything in one go
<shtylman> evand: was a decision made on skipping the language step?
<evand> shtylman: I think we're going to leave it as is.
<shtylman> k
<evand> I'd like to get rid of it.  It doesn't make sense to me to choose the language twice, but it's equally a pain to have to reboot if you change your mind on what language you want.
<evand> Perhaps a welcome screen that's always displayed (rather than just for the Alphas) with a language drop down is something to consider for the future, but I don't think we have time for such a discussion past feature freeze in jaunty :)
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> cjwatson, evand: I realize that I stepped in kinda late for this release, but for the next one I deff still want to help out and be more involved with the installer. What would I need to do for that? just stick around the channels when discussions start?
<evand> Just stick around :)
<evand> You'll eventually get made part of ~ubuntu-installer, and then you'll have direct commit access.
<evand> I would strongly suggest you apply for sponsorship to UDS, if you can make it.
<evand> As that's when we discuss what's going into the next release in depth.
<evand> shtylman:  http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/02/19/announcing-the-karmic-koala-ubuntu-developer-summit/
<shtylman> evand: gotcha...and sponsorship gets you space in the summit? or the full deal? yea..I hope to stick around...I am learning alot about the packaging process and how all the development happens, its great
<evand> If you're sponsored Canonical pays for your flight out, hotel room for the duration, and provides lunch as well as a per diem for dinner.
<evand> Gotta run though, dinner time.
<evand> If you want to learn lots about packaging, hang out in #ubuntu-motu
<shtylman> thanks
<evand> And work through their documentation to become a MOTU, it's a step on the path to becoming a full core developer.
<cjwatson> folks can turn up to the summit without being sponsored of course
<cjwatson> (assuming enough funds, like your average conference)
<shtylman> I see
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-21
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r132 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu8
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r932 hardy-proposed/ (9 files in 4 dirs): Move to 2.6.24-24 kernels.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-02-22
<kirkland> cjwatson: can you point me to the relevant code for adding netboot users, such that I can fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/317895
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317895 in ecryptfs-utils "netboot newuser and ecryptfs fails to login" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> kirkland: the netboot installer is just d-i, so user-setup
<mark> hello
<mark> can the ubuntu installer do fully automatic preseeding of an install with software raid and lvm?
<mark> in hardy
<cjwatson> not raid in hardy I'm afraid, though lvm should be possible
<cjwatson> raid is possible post-hardy although not yet terribly well integrated in some ways
<mark> thanks
<mark> too bad, although we also do non-LTS releases on servers, it's typically those servers with software raid/lvm that need hardy
<cjwatson> yeah, sorry about that
<mark> oh well, life will get better in 2010! ;)
<cjwatson> I know our security team are looking forward to having three LTS releases to support simultaneously ;-)
<cjwatson> you probably *can* preseed RAID setup by hand in hardy (i.e. preseed/early_command that writes out /lib/partman/display.d/ script that calls mdadm lots), but it wouldn't be very much fun
<mark> hmm
<cjwatson> on the general principle that you can do anything with preseeding ...
<mark> software raid with lvm setups are a bit annoying to do manually as well
<mark> since you cannot do partitions in a raid volume in the installer
<mark> and have to setup a separate raid volume for root, since grub can't boot from lvm either
<cjwatson> right, also because there's no group selection
 * cjwatson wonders if he should hijack the d-i team at debcamp with a whiteboard and redesign the whole thing
<mark> that would be nice :)
<charlie-tca> Ubiquity is broken on todays desktop cd?
<mark> hrm, the installer doesn't see partitions inside sw raid arrays at all, not even if I make them on the command line
<mark> oh well
<mark> argh
<mark> so for grub, having /boot on a separate non-LVM partition is not enough, it needs / as well?
<mark> there really is no nice way out of this is there :)
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: not that I'd heard - details please?
<cjwatson> mark: it should see them provided that you set them up before the partitioner starts
<mark> I did
<mark> it did see the raid array, but not its partitions
<mark> or does it cache that info, such that a second run won't work?
<cjwatson> yes, it caches it
<cjwatson> rm -rf /var/lib/partman and then rerun would do it
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: Non of the Ubuntu or Xubuntu LiveCD's will install today. Ubiquity crashes. bug 322978
<cjwatson> (nuke all partitioner state)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322978 in italc "ica crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322978
<cjwatson> ...
<charlie-tca> Well bug 332978
<ubottu> Bug 332978 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/332978 is private
<cjwatson> I can't see that either
<charlie-tca> I will make it public
<cjwatson> is it a user-setup crash? that one *is* known
<charlie-tca> now it is visible
<cjwatson> numpy, interesting
<cjwatson> hadn't heard of this one
<charlie-tca> ubiquity crashed with ImportError in <module>()
<cjwatson> yes yes I'm already past that :)
<cjwatson> ok, straightforward missing dep by the looks of things
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: try installing python-numpy and then trying again?
<charlie-tca> okay. I'll let you know
<cjwatson> I don't get why Evan used a full-blown array here
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: thanks for spotting that; I'm not sure I want to just add the dependency though, as it seems strange to me that this particular data type is necessary
<cjwatson> and python-numpy is 1.5MB of .deb so I don't want to pull it onto the live CD unless it's strictly necessary
<charlie-tca> I just tried to do the install. I don't know what really happened.
<charlie-tca> I seem to know enough to tell you
<cjwatson> right, I'm just explaining why it might take until tomorrow daytime before we fix it
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: that does allow ubiquity to start. But it pulled in 'libblas3gf', 'libgfortran3', and 'libapack3gf' also.
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: indeed, hence my comment about it being a heavy dependency
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that makes sense. Unfortunately, there is more wrong. It won't go past the partitioner now.
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking I'll wait and try this again tommorrow or next day.
<cjwatson> between now and tomorrow, you have a whole lot of the installer team sleeping; next day is probably more realistic for an actual fix :)
<cjwatson> (the build happens quite erly in the morning)
<cjwatson> there are a few possibly-relevant fixes in bzr
<charlie-tca> That works for me. At least we know it is broken, huh.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for your time.
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r448 ubuntu/debian/changelog: user-setup encryption change fixes LP: #323174
 * mpt compares <http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/Usb-creator.png> vs. <http://imag.malavida.com/mvimgbig/download/fedora-live-usb-creator-5419-1.jpg>
<mpt> Ours is more explanatory
<mpt> Fedora's has the advantage that it runs from Windows :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-22
<CIA-6> casper: superm1 * r767 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser):
<CIA-6> casper: Remove the rest of the mythbuntu delta from 10adduser. It will be
<CIA-6> casper: maintained in the mythbuntu-live-autostart package instead so that
<CIA-6> casper: users from ~mythbuntu-dev can administer it.
<CIA-6> casper: superm1 * r768 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.221
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3814 ubiquity/ (28 files in 10 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Remove all of the mythbuntu frontend from ubiquity. Now that it's fully
<CIA-6> ubiquity: stable, it's being moved to the mythbuntu-live-autostart package so that
<CIA-6> ubiquity: it can benefit from being maintained by anyone in ~mythbuntu-dev.
<Ken222> ey everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew of a fix for the disc just stopping when I click on an option in the Ubuntu install menu
<Ken222> I'm trying to install on a macbook.
<Ken222> The disc sounds like it's going to start up but then just dies down.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3815 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 1.49ubuntu5.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3816 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.23
<twb> Which channel do I pester about casper's innards?
<persia> This one tends to work.
<persia> But "pester"ing can be dangerous.  "Discussing" might be more appropriate :)
<twb> I'm rolling live 10.04 images from a sid host, with live-helper.
<twb> My goal is to build an "appliance", with two copies of the firmware on it at all times -- an "active" version and an "old" version.  This allows me to "flash" the non-active partition and then just change which partition is bootable.
<twb> Rather than making each partition a vfat filesystem with casper/filesystem.squashfs, I'm trying to work out if I can simply have each partition be a squashfs image directly.
<twb> So just now I'm trying to follow scripts/casper:find_livefs() and friends to see what magic I should append to the kernel parameters.
<twb> Never mind -- that's stupid.  There'd be nowhere outside the squashfs for the bootloader to get the kernel and ramdisk from.
<persia> Nor anywhere to store a pool or preseed files, etc.
<twb> persia: I don't need preseed files -- I'm not building a live image to install anything, just to boot
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3817 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk debian/changelog): merge lp:~bratsche/ubiquity/language-combobox
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3818 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk: move language selection combo box to lower part of screen
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3819 ubiquity/ubiquity/i18n.py: remove unnecessary import
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3820 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): use localechooser's language list in ubiquity-greeter-gtk
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3821 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk: print desired locale just before exiting
<StevenK> cjwatson: Have you taken care of d-i for -14, or shall I?
<cjwatson> I have not, go ahead
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3822 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugin_manager.py: don't use == False
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: does ubiquity now have some geolocation stuff in it?
<cjwatson> yes
<davmor2> cjwatson: that would explain it then :)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3823 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Hook up ubiquity-greeter-gtk's language selection in ubiquity-dm to
<CIA-6> ubiquity: rewrite /etc/default/locale, /etc/environment, and /etc/locale.gen
<CIA-6> ubiquity: before continuing.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3824 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk debian/changelog): Remove unnecessary SVG-specific code from ubiquity-greeter-gtk.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3825 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Use /usr/share/images/xsplash/bg_2560x1600.jpg as ubiquity-greeter-gtk's
<CIA-6> ubiquity: background image for now; it's slightly more visually appealing than the
<CIA-6> ubiquity: test image!
<CIA-6> partman-base: cjwatson * r182 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 135ubuntu4
<cjwatson> (actually ages ago but forgot to commit the release)
<charlie-tca> The Ubuntu desktop cd for today may have a problem with partitioning. I got an error: invalid username (as superuser)
<charlie-tca> The username you entered is invalid
<charlie-tca> This is the live desktop, I never entered a username
<arand> I aim to test a change in parted (for a possible fix of Bug #445067) How would I slap parted from the non-debian git repo into the installer to test it? (since the change isn't in the Deb git yet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445067 in parted "ubiquity overwrites VBR of extended partition" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445067
<cjwatson> arand: uh, it might be quicker to wait until I upload parted 2.1 to lucid ...
<superm1> charlie-tca, try running with migration assistant off, if that solves it, there's a bug already opened for it
<charlie-tca> How do I turn it off?
<superm1> ubiquity --no-migration-assistant
<superm1> cjwatson, the intent of parted 2.1 to lucid was to support 4k sector drives right?
<cjwatson> superm1: that's the main one, yes
<superm1> cjwatson, i think there is a collection of post 2.6.32 patches that are needed too then; they should all be in 2.6.33rc1
<cjwatson> that could be; I'm not going to be able to do straight-through tests of the feature in general, at least not with my current set of hardware
<cjwatson> (and that isn't fishing for hardware either, I have no space :-( )
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/ppa has a bunch of the required stuff
<cjwatson> ubiquity needs to be rebuilt against it though, so probably no help to arand
<superm1> well we don't have our 4k sector samples yet either, so couldn't help as of yet
<cjwatson> I wonder if I can mock it up in kvm
<arand> cjwatson: so that would be based off of git.debian.org/git/parted/parted.git rather than git.debian.org/git/parted/debian/parted.git ...so-to-speak?
<cjwatson> arand: no, the latter
<cjwatson> no point redoing the packaging all by myself
<cjwatson> http://git.debian.org/?p=parted/debian/parted.git - as you can see 2.1 is already there
<superm1> cjwatson, if samples of just the drives turn up on our end, would that be useful to you at least in the form factor to hook up via usb or e-sata for testing/enabling?
<cjwatson> I could manage USB hookup
 * cjwatson wonders if Windows 7 boots off USB :)
<superm1> there's the other complication that some drives are native, some run in an emulation mode, i'll inquiry what's gonna be available
<cjwatson> I'm hoping that I'll be able to get community testing fairly quickly, but I'll keep that in mind, thank you
 * cjwatson fires up lp-shell and tries to remember how to sync stuff from Debian to a PPA
<cjwatson> >>> ppa.syncSource(from_archive=debian.main_archive, include_binaries=False, source_name='pyparted', version='3.0-1', to_pocket='RELEASE', to_series='lucid')
<cjwatson> hah
<charlie-tca> superm1: fails with -- no-migration-assistant
<charlie-tca> Still can't format my partitions
<superm1> but a different issue then the username issue, correct?
<charlie-tca> Same one
<cjwatson> you put a space in "-- no-migration-assistant" on IRC
<cjwatson> did you put a space in it on the command line?
<charlie-tca> Username must start with a lower-case letter
<charlie-tca> yes
<cjwatson> don't - it's "--no-migration-assistant"
<cjwatson> it's a long option
<charlie-tca> okay, I will try again
<arand> cjwatson: hrm, seems what I git-pulled was not the master, ok, now they seem to co-relate better.. so this and a rebuilt ubiquity is planned to make it into Lucid at some point then?
<cjwatson> arand: assuming other release team members are willing to grant me a feature freeze exception for it
<cjwatson> I can backport that one patch as a fallback plan, but it's not actually a trivial backport (a lot of code in that area changed) and I'd rather put that energy towards 2.1
<superm1> charlie-tca, if that resolves things, you are looking at bug 524996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524996 in ubiquity "migration-assistant causes endless "invalid username" errors" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524996
<charlie-tca> okay. It is rebooting now. Takes a very long time to boot now in lucid
<charlie-tca> That doesn't affect Xubuntu?
<arand> Hmm, you have my vote at least, although uncounted :/ (I did have a look at the commit you mentioned in relation to the current parted, and what had changed back and fourth...just Bleh)
<cjwatson> I can do it if I have to, but :)
<cjwatson> it's all tied in with the non-512-byte sector work
<persia> cjwatson: We were discussing native syncs on LP in #launchpad today, and I notice your code snippet above.  Would that potentially work for the main archve, or just ppas?
<cjwatson> just ppas
<cjwatson> well, it's part of what would be involved for the main archive, but the changelog stuff also needs to be fixed
<cjwatson> there are links on https://dev.launchpad.net/Ubuntu/InfrastructureNeeds about it
 * persia looks
<cjwatson> see also the more recent bug 523093; I added a related comment to the end
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523093 in soyuz "private e-mail address gets stuffed into and published in changes file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523093
<persia> Would not fixing bug #55795 be a regression?  The changelogs seem fairly awkward now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<cjwatson> it would certainly regress things for readers of -changes
<cjwatson> I don't really want to take something half-baked when we should be so close to something that actually works right
<persia> fair enough.
<persia> If you're tracking this, https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/NativeSourceSyncing was copied from launchpad.canonical.com today as well.
<persia> And thanks for the explanations.
<cjwatson> persia: thanks, though I think that page may be sufficiently obsolete as to be unhelpful; it predates the LP API, let alone the syncSource method :)
<persia> Yeah, it was just the page that was referenced by the blueprint, and the relatively uninformed trio of mwhudson, wgrant, and I thought it might be relevant.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3828 ubiquity/debian/control: remove python-rsvg dependency again; we now rely on the svg pixbuf loader
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3829 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.24
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3830 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py): Fix installation_medium_mounted call in partman plugin (LP: #524169).
<superm1> cjwatson, re bug 525966, xforcevesa still does stuff in casper afaik to create an xorg.conf w/ vesa in it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525966 in xorg "safe graphics mode missing from Lucid daily build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525966
<superm1> see scripts/casper-bottom/20xconfig
<cjwatson> grrr
<cjwatson> that should be obsoleted by the stuff in ubiquity-dm though
<cjwatson> I suspect nomodeset will do the trick ...
<cjwatson> I can extend the F6 menu if I must, but I'm being leant on to trim down the main menu, so I don't think "Safe graphics mode" as such will return
<cjwatson> thanks for the note about casper, I hadn't seen that
<superm1> i added it late last cycle when i realized it was missing too :)
<superm1> is the intent that the whole language selection at isolinux will go away in favor of picking at the ubiquity-greeter-gtk then?
<cjwatson> theoretically
<cjwatson> that's what I've been instructed to dod
<cjwatson> do
<cjwatson> whether there's actually time to make it work properly, well
<superm1> cool, i like the idea
<cjwatson> the idea being, I suppose, to get up to X as quickly as possible and do everything there
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-23
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1251 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Stop build-depending on apex-nslu2 on armel, since we no longer build
<CIA-3> debian-installer: ixp4xx images (LP: #503093).
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm getting random text added to d-i.  Detect keyboard layout, the yes, no tags current read <Go Backntu1>  <Yes  nu!<Nos nu!>
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3831 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Make sure that /var/log/installer/media-info is world-readable.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1252 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog): Add SHA1SUMS and SHA256SUMS files (see LP #431790).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431790 in debian-installer "debian-installer images aren't signed in the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431790
<cody-somerville> Is d-i broken today?
<cody-somerville> No block module and can't load driver for network device
<cjwatson> sounds like kernel desync
<cjwatson> but we're up to date on the kernel ABI
<cjwatson> also today's images worked for me
<cjwatson> are you netbooting?
<cody-somerville> Nope.
<cjwatson> look in syslog and see what you can make out?
<cody-somerville> For the netcfg issue, it doesn't say anything useful after Menu item 'netcfg' selected (just some stuff from atkbd.c and unknown key presses).
<cjwatson> uname -a, compare kernel version to /cdrom/pool/main/l/linux/*.udeb
<cody-somerville> Oh hmm.... /dev/loopN do exist... mount -oloop /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs /mnt gives: 'mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on /mnt failed: Invalid argument'.
<cody-somerville> ah
<cody-somerville> -14 udebs, -13 kernel running.
<cody-somerville> or wait, there appears to be both in some cases.
<cody-somerville> maybe just a bad build
<cjwatson> right, some part of your build is lagging then
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r393 ubuntu/ (debian/bootstrap-base.templates debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-3> base-installer: Add base-installer/kernel/backports-modules template, which may be
<CIA-3> base-installer: preseeded to install selected linux-backports-modules-* packages
<CIA-3> base-installer: (LP: #526422).
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r394 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.103ubuntu4
<mod> Hi all, I'm using the latest from the 9.10 installer iso, when I installed to an external USB drive my /boot lacks an initrd and /boot/grub is empty
<mod> never had this happen with an internal ide/sata
<mod> tried a few things, not sure where to go from here
<mod> is this a known issue in the installer?
<cjwatson> not one I knoww of
<cjwatson> *know
<cjwatson> need /var/log/installer/syslog to investigate
<mod> cjwatson, good idea
<mod> thanks, bbl
<cr3> my usual preseed for the alternate image (probably affects the desktop image too), now results in having a message that grub will not be installed on any device. is there a new preseed value I should be defining?
<cjwatson> cr3: bug 526422, should be fixed in tomorrow's images.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526422 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "Grub installer asks too many questions to the user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526422
<cjwatson> oh, you might need to add a preseed entry:
<cjwatson> d-i base-installer/kernel/backports-modules string nouveau
<cjwatson> (if you're preseeding a desktop installation)
<cjwatson> I'll mail ubuntu-devel about it
<cr3> cjwatson: that preseed should be valid in the long term as well, right?
<cjwatson> cr3: this is kind of in flux, so I'm not sure yet
<cr3> cjwatson: no problem, good to know. thanks!
<charlie-tca> I just hit bug 505197 on xubuntu desktop 64 manual partitioning
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505197 in ubiquity "custom partitioning give the error" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505197
<charlie-tca> Do you want a new bug filed ?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3832 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugin_manager.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * get_mod_bool needs to default to True if the attribute doesn't
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  exist in the plugin.
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Fixes oem-config ValueError (LP: #526405)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3833 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Fix launching KDE frontend in oem-config mode (LP: #526496)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-24
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3834 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.103ubuntu4.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3835 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.25
<ara> ev, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/526581
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526581 in ubiquity "ubi-migrationassistant fails w/exit code 141" [Medium,Triaged]
<ara> ev, I assigned temporarily to cjwatson, but you might be a better person to have a look to it
<ara> ev, morning, by the way :)
<ev> ara: ah, looking into it now.  Thanks, and good morning :)
<ev> superm1: thanks for the get_mod_bool fix.  That was my intention, but ended up as a stupid typo on my part.
<cjwatson> ev: so, what did I do wrong in migrationassistant? I declared that it was supposed to run after partman, but that bug looks for all the world as though parted_server isn't running ...
<cjwatson> (and there's a minor issue with the PartedServer instance going out of scope and having its destructor run *after* dropping privileges, but I'm not sure I care
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> I see a slideshow parse error in that debug log too, which is a bit worrying
<ev> indeed, it's after partman in the actual order, so order_plugins isn't broken (though it looks like it's getting placed after the summary).
<cjwatson> ew, that would explain it
<cjwatson> so we need something to force summary to go last except for install?
<cjwatson> or something
<thomas> ev, cjwatson: what copyright license is ubiquity released under? there is no COPYING file.
<persia> thomas: debian/copyright has the interesting bits, with d-i sources having their own debian/copyrights
<thomas> persia: does that apply to both code and images?
<ogra> images ?
<persia> thomas: It is intended to be comprehensive, but I'm not authoritative on the matter.
<ogra> thomas, what kind of images do you refer to ? slideshow graphics ?
<cjwatson> debian/copyright is authoritative
<ev> cjwatson: I'd have to dig in the code to be sure, but surely BEFORE = ['summary'] in migrationassistant would do the right thing, no?
<cjwatson> ev: oh, yeah
<ev> after all, summary sources data from m-a
 * ev tries
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3836 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Specify migrationassistant's order as simply coming before summary,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: as setting it as coming after user-setup and partman was causing it
<CIA-3> ubiquity: to come after summary (LP: #526581).
<ev> ^ I'd like to fix this properly by rewriting order_plugins as a topological sort, so that we can specify both BEFORE and AFTER and ubiquity will do the right thing.
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: still get the bug with live desktop saying there is a volume with software on it
<cjwatson> bleh
<cjwatson> I thought I'd nailed that to the floor
<ara> cjwatson, do you know if  Spanish lang packs are in the CD?
<cjwatson> which CD?
<ara> cjwatson, sorry, alternate
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/lucid-alternate-i386.list says no
<ara> cjwatson, OK, it makes sense now, thanks
<cjwatson> (for desktop CDs, you need to look at both .manifest and .list, BTW)
<cjwatson> davmor2: is there a cdrom entry in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<davmor2> cjwatson: no all http://
<cjwatson> could I see /var/log/casper.log?
<cjwatson> FWIW I'm not seeing this behaviour here, in kvm
<cjwatson> so I did at least manage to successfully fix it for myself :)
<cjwatson> it might depend on the CD kernel driver in use or something
<davmor2> cjwatson: yeap just juggling a few things for a second and then I'll get back to you
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/casper.log
<davmor2> cjwatson: is that all you need?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: jriddell * r3837 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * kde_ui.py: don't show integrated progress bar, it seems to cause a crash
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/526534
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * kde_ui.py: Show progressDialog for install, still needed (LP: #526454)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526534 in ubiquity "kubuntu ubiquity crashes after first page" [Undecided,New]
<CIA-3> ubiquity: jriddell * r3838 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.26
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3839 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Check whether choose_partition should be thawed when going back from
<CIA-3> ubiquity: scanning a non-resizable partition (LP: #527057).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3840 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog): devkit-disks was renamed to udisks; try to inhibit that first.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3841 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.27
<mpt> ogra, thomas was interested in the timezone map in particular.
<ogra> ah
<mpt> It would be nice if that same map was used in Time & Date Settings (and in the clock applet).
<ogra> i thought the slideshow, which is in a different package and surely has its own copyright file
<ara> cjwatson, the iSCSI test cases are now in the server images under "optional testcases": http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/3666
<ara> cjwatson, also, I wrote an example using KVM & Virt-manager
<ara> cjwatson, you can check it at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServeriSCSIRoot/KVMExample
<ara> cjwatson, to see if the steps are OK, or this is supposed to be easier for users
<ev> michaelforrest: sorry to be so late in reply; I was at Pycon from Thursday to yesterday.
<ev> michaelforrest: re installing extras> how do you want to handle the case whereby we don't have a network connection?
<ev> (figured this would be quicker than email)
<michaelforrest> ev: i figured it would be deferred
<ev> so, not show the page at all, or somehow queue the install of the packages up for when a connection is present?
<michaelforrest> ideally queue the install ready for when a connection is present.
<michaelforrest> but if this is too hard for now (should really have a framework for that!) then possibly don't show the page
<ev> okay
<michaelforrest> although if we're numbering installer steps this is a proble!
<michaelforrest> *problem! unless you calculate based on whether there's a network connection
<ev> but the numbers are going away next cycle, right?  So I'm not too concerned about that
<ev> I am worried about how we can figure out if we can hit archive.ubuntu.com, and how happy the powers at be are with us running /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ev> while not breaking on captive portals and not downloading a massive amount of updates (so no to just running apt-get update first, which would checksum the download :) )
<ev> I guess we could do the http://www.apple.com/library/test/success.html thing
<ev> (sorry for thinking out loud)
<cjwatson> ara: thanks, much appreciated, the last bits of fix-iscsi-root are about second on my to-do list at the moment
<superm1> ev, it looks like that function for copying oem-config keys in install.py doesnt work still since the db is locked
<superm1> (i haven't been able to test all the way up to that part until now for other extenuating circumstances)
<ev> line?
<superm1> 2147/install.py
<cjwatson> yeah, that can't work, why not do it in bin/ubiquity with the other debconf-copydb stuff?
<ev> works for me
<ev> superm1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383106/ - look okay to you?
<superm1> ev, yeah that's probably sane
<ev> thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3842 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Copy oem-config debconf questions only after we're done using the
<CIA-3> ubiquity: database.
<cjwatson> maybe we should copy oem-config/* only in oem-config mode?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i was recovering a broken system yesterday with a Lucid server ISO, and I noticed that /sbin/fsck.ext4 was not in the rescue image
<kirkland> cjwatson: is this something we could rectify easily, seeing as we're defaulting to ext4 on new installs?
<ara> cjwatson, <ara> davmor2, can you test something quickly on real HW?
<ara> <davmor2> go on
<ara> <ara> davmor2, kubuntu desktop, clicking on "Install Kubuntu" (without passing by the live env)
<ara>  davmor2, does it start correctly for you?
<ara> <davmor2> might take a minute or 2
<ara> <davmor2> ara: running now
<ara> <ara> davmor2, at it starts ubiquity correctly?
<ara> <davmor2> ara: nope blank screen after the plymouth logo disappears
<ara> <ara> davmor2, same thing...
<cjwatson> kirkland: probably, for now you can just symlink it to e2fsck
<ara> cjwatson, ok, known issue
<cjwatson> ara: Riddell would know more
<kirkland> cjwatson: ah, okay, so e2fsck is capability of checking/repairing ext4 as well
<cjwatson> it's the same binary - 'ls -li /sbin/fsck.ext*' and you'll see they're hardlinks on a normal system :)
<cjwatson> kirkland: pending upload, remind me after a3 just in case?
<cjwatson> actually never mind I'll put it in the *short* to-do list
<kirkland> cjwatson: doh, cool, thanks;  will remind you later
<cjwatson> kirkland: http://bugs.debian.org/571247
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=571247
<ubottu> Debian bug 571247 in e2fsprogs-udeb "e2fsprogs-udeb: please add fsck.ext4 symlink" [Wishlist,Open]
<cjwatson> silly bot
<kirkland> cjwatson: cool, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: just add one for ext5 too, for fun :-P
<cjwatson> ... no :)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3843 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't mistakingly always show ubiquity running in debug mode warning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: in oem-config mode.
<jcole> hello everyone, ive remastered an ubuntu install cd and noticed the sources.list mirrors after the install are not the same as on my livecd... does the ubuntu installer get the values from debconf?
<cjwatson> no, apt-setup generates them.  in this case, see bug 39156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39156 in ubiquity "improve apt-setup customisation" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39156
<jcole> cjwatson: perfect, exactly what i was looking for
<jcole> cjwatson: thank you
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-25
<ara> cjwatson, morning
<lool> Wow, is it on purpose that /boot is formatted as ext2 with d-i?
 * persia likes non-journaling /boot
<lool> Why?
<persia> Because it doesn't change often and I'm still suspicious of filesystems that construct my files from logs at request time.
<persia> I've become convinced they are OK for some stuff, but I like my kernels to try to be contiguous (helps to have /boot be far too large and keep few kernels for this).
<lool> I dont think there are significant differences in the layout of the files between ext2 and ext3/ext4 once the writes are complete
<lool> Especially in the case of a relatively empty partition that you describe
<persia> You may be right.  I tend to be overconservative on these matters.
<persia> I know that for partman-uboot NCommander wanted to change from ext2 to ext3 for lucid (but there's another bug in partman-uboot that needs fixing first).
<lool> In my eyes, the journal helps in the cases of incomplete transactions which is a bonus over ext2, but you still have as much access to the data by remounting the fs as ext2
<persia> I've not looked as closely at other bits of partman.
<lool> Apparently it's on purpose
<lool> I think it's recipes/atomic in partman-auto:
<lool>         filesystem{ ext2 }
<lool>         mountpoint{ /boot } .
<persia> Hrm.  Either that ought be shifted, or partman-uboot shouldn't prefer ext3
<lool> I filed LP #527667, but it might all be on purpose, I'm not sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527667 in partman-auto "Uses separate /boot and ext2 for automatic partioning with LVM and GRUB2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527667
<persia> Let's hope for a speedy wontfix or fix
<ara> ev, good morning
<cjwatson> lool: I'm not keen to change this
<cjwatson> for /boot, a lot of people seem to like to be conservative.
<cjwatson> that said using a separate /boot in this case does seem slightly odd
<persia> Is it just a leftover from when grub (!2) couldn't understand LVM volumes?
<ara> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/527641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527641 in ubiquity "OEM mode (in Desktop i386) does not include the oem-config package or icon" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> persia: possibly
<cjwatson> ara: ok, queued
<ara> cjwatson, ok
<ev> ara: good morning
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3844 ubiquity/debian/changelog: typo
<ara> ev, do you know any reason why lang packs do not get installed? despite having internet connection
<ev> ara: not offhand.  Odd, I could've sworn my install test with Spanish selected turned out okay.
 * ev digs
<ara> ev, I filed a bug with logs
<ara> ev, let me find it
<ev> ah, cool
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3845 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartMan.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Fix partman component for use_as signature change (LP: #527468).
<ara> ev, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/527706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527706 in debian-installer "Lang packs are not installed, although I had Internet connection during installation" [Undecided,New]
<ev> cjwatson: nice, thanks for that
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3846 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs): on_partitionResized needs a self argument (LP: #527457).
<cjwatson> ara: BTW in future it's easier if you can attach logs separately rather than as a tarball
<ara> cjwatson, noted
<cjwatson> separately => click in browser; tarball => download, fiddle about in vim
<ara> if only lp interface allowed attaching more than one file in one server post...
<cjwatson> I think it works if you use ubuntu-bug ...
<cjwatson> it sort of looks as if install_extras isn't working
<cjwatson> (re 527641)
<cjwatson> and yet no errors, it just isn't doing anything useful, such as installing the oem-config-gtk package
<ev> hrm, I'm indeed getting language-pack-es
<cjwatson> do you get a cdrom entry in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<cjwatson> my suspicion is that you don't...
<cjwatson> it might work for language packs that are in the livefs, because they can just not be removed
<cjwatson> except language-pack-es probably isn't is it?
<ev> indeed I do not
<ev> and language-pack-es is in the livefs
<cjwatson> ah, well
<cjwatson> that explains it then, you might see the bug with a different language; and then again you might not, since the network is enabled for language pack installation
<CIA-3> ubiquity: jriddell * r3847 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: kde_ui.py: Always show progressDialog during the install stage (LP:
<CIA-3> ubiquity: #527448)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3848 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.28
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3849 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepUserInfo.ui):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Align description labels to the top left on the user-setup page and get
<CIA-3> ubiquity: rid of the width request (LP: #524827).
<persia> Spreading kudos from #ubuntu-server: Jeeves_> compliments on the Lucid server installer. To whom it may concern :)
<cjwatson> cool
<dpm> cjwatson, sorry for the delay in replying, just came back some minutes ago. Re: bug 518718 , if the official name is "Ubuntu Netbook" and that's what the code uses, that's just fine. I just wasn't sure at the time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518718 in ubuntu-translations "Change "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" messages to "Ubuntu Netbook Edition"" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518718
<dpm> regarding the question on whether to update strings, yes, I think it would be good if it's not too much work to update the strings you can as well, and leave the other ones as fuzzy. I can give a heads up to translators to check out that string once it's done
<ogra> in oem-config-firstboot i see RET="$(echo GET oem-config/remove | debconf-communicate)"
<ogra> what sets that debconf value ?
<cjwatson> it's available for preseeding
<cjwatson> Description: for internal use; can be preseeded
<cjwatson>  Remove oem-config on successful completion
<cjwatson> defaults to true
<ogra> ah, its ture by default
<ogra> yeah, just found that
<ogra> thanks
 * ogra wonders about the usecase to keep it :)
<cjwatson> keep?  it was added as part of a lucid specification
<ogra> keeping oem-config instealled i mean
<cjwatson> oh, keep oem-config you mean
<ogra> yeah
<cjwatson> useful for debugging sometimes
<ogra> ah
<cjwatson> inconvenient when it crashes, you want to run it again, and realise you have to reinstall
<ogra> well, oem-config-firstboot should catch that, no ?
<ogra> (crashes)
<ogra> at least the shell code looks like it would
<cjwatson> sort of - usually :)
<ogra> heh
<NCommander> cjwatson: I was curious on your thoughts for enabling d-i (and ubiquity) to support installation to mtd devices for the 10.10 cycle; I know its been discussed before and upstream, but I was curious if you could shed some light on it (I'd like to propose it as a UDS/M spec)
<cjwatson> the only thing I remember about it is that it's viciously hard, and requires parted extensions
<cjwatson> best talk with whoever it was was doing it in d-i upstream; Per somebody
<ara> cjwatson, I am seeing a strange issue with LVM, can I explain it to you?
<ogra> cjwatson, NCommander, it likely requires even a specific design ... like rootfs images to dump there or some such, depending on the device
<cjwatson> ara: sure ...
<cjwatson> mtd> the different device semantics meant that it involved quite a lot of deep and difficult changes in partman
<ara> cjwatson, I installed Ubuntu alt with LVM with encryption; passphrase, let say "pass1"
<ara> cjwatson, when done, in the same HD, I installed kubuntu OEM Full disk
<ara> when I reboot it asks for the old LVM password, and it reboots in the old Ubuntu system
<cjwatson> (nitpick: not an LVM password)
<cjwatson> had you believed you'd erased the old system?
<ara> yes, full disk, for me, is full disk
<ara> is not?
<cjwatson> sure, I was just asking
<cjwatson> well, evidently it didn't - perhaps it reuses the old volume group, I'm not sure?  it will be difficult to guess without logs
<cjwatson> (and I have about five other things on my list right now :-( )
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: was able to reproduce the exit code 141 on install again. Am running with debug to get the logs. It seems to be when I have no internet connection
<charlie-tca> bug 527848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527848 in ubiquity "[Lucid] ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 during manual partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527848
<charlie-tca> I think I got it right this time
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: blah, thought I'd fixed that
<cjwatson> it's basically what seb128 was seeing, and I fixed it for him, but you're running a version that should contain that fix
<cjwatson> oh, something to do with the last partition to be updated being free space
<cjwatson> what a mess
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it looks like if I don't delete all existing partitions, it fails
<charlie-tca> But at least I got the logs this time. Did I get enough information ?
<cjwatson> yeah, you did, thanks
<cjwatson> I think the fix should be something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/383785/, but of course I'll have to test that
<charlie-tca> Okay. thanks
<HiHo> LINUX_VERSION_CODE bombs out on Custom Vanilla build. Why Now? Suggestions ...
<superm1> cjwatson, 87038c2d5bda2418fda8b1456a0ae81cc3ff5bd8 and 7d13af3279985f554784a45cc961f706dbcdbdd1 are the two commits you might be needing for full 4k stack support from the kernel.  they're GPT related, so i'm not sure you'll be able to develop a sane test case without a machine using uEFI
<cjwatson> GPT isn't bound to uEFI, whatever the manufacturers might like you to think ;-)
<cjwatson> or EFI for that matter
<superm1> true..
<cjwatson> but thanks - could you send those to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com maybe?
<superm1> sure
<cjwatson> looks plausible to me, though non-512-byte sector sizes aren't limited to GPTof course
<cjwatson> maybe the others don't have that problem
<cjwatson> Colin King has a uEFI system lying around, I think
<superm1> as i understand, the servers that will be launching with these types of drives will likely be using uEFI also
<cjwatson> right.  there are some existing machines as well, notably netbooks with certain SSDs I think
<cjwatson> multiple concerns :-/
<cjwatson> but yeah, definitely ought to fix this kind of issue in the kernel
<cjwatson> oh, yay, slangasek granted my parted FFe request
<cjwatson> so I'll start pushing that in after a3, subject to a check that ubiquity still works
<cjwatson> and then will probably have to figure out how to actually make use of the new alignment functions in partman
<superm1> great!
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-26
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3850 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartMan.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Fix references to create_label and allow_change_step in the KDE
<CIA-3> ubiquity: frontend's PartMan module (LP: #527932).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3851 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-console-setup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: str.split returns a list of one empty string when splitting on an
<CIA-3> ubiquity: empty string.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r183 ubuntu/ (52 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 138
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 138 could not be found
<cjwatson> ev: is anyone working on converting ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu to po4a?  translate-toolkit no longer ships po2html (the changelog says it was too badly broken to use), so u-s-u won't build, but I started on the change and it seems fairly complex
<ev> cjwatson: ah, lovely.  I'll take care of it.
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<cjwatson> I mostly noticed because the current slides/index.html has been mangled onto a single line, including JavaScript comments, which extend to the end of the line :-)
<ev> ah, yikes
<ev> dear po4a, thanks for not using return codes.  No love, Evan.
<cjwatson> you mean for whether something was translated?  you probably just want to let it decide that itself ...?
<ev> yeah, good call
<cjwatson> it has a --keep option which is sometimes useful for tuning things
<ev> indeed, though I'm not sure what a reasonable value for that would be.  I'm inclined to keep it at 0 for at least the time being, so there's not confusion as to why certain translations are not showing up.
<cjwatson> yeah, or maybe 1, which would mirror the current behaviour (any translations at all => keep it)
<ev> ah, right
<ev> thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3849 parted-2.1/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partconf
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.32ubuntu1~ppa1, partman-base 135ubuntu5~ppa1.
<cjwatson> anyway I should stop back-seat-driving :-)
<ev> I'm always appreciative of the advice, but I'll interpret that as "I've got other things to do and I'm being polite" ;)
<cjwatson> no, I just remembered how it's really annoying to be trying to do something when people are going "but you could paint it RED"
<ev> haha, fair enough
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3850 parted-2.1/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.29~ppa1
<ev> mmm optimal address alignment
<cjwatson> I'm still not sure whether partman needs to do anything special to make use of it
<cjwatson> do you have any hardware that cares?
<ev> not to my knowledge
<ev> Scott might, he was asking for it the other week
<cjwatson> I think the default is probably cylinder-alignment
<cjwatson> probably have to hit it with ped_device_get_optimal_aligned_constraint
<cjwatson> or something
<cjwatson> hmm, it would help if we built parted against blkid
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> ev: what's the status of bug 336751?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336751 in ubiquity ""Starting up the partitioner" uses separate window misleadingly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336751
<ev> if memory serves, michaelforrest doesn't believe it's a bug, and definitely didn't did not like the solution I came up with of providing a transition between pages with a GtkSpinner embedded in the window.
<ev> michaelforrest: is that accurate?
<michaelforrest> I think that's  a different bug
<michaelforrest> having the full page spinner for normal transitions (that are also accompanied by a spinning mouse cursor) is definitely a no-no. This bug you're talking about now is to do with avoiding any new windows being spawned
<michaelforrest> I'm not sure what the solution is
<michaelforrest> do we need to say 'starting up the partitioner' at all? can't we just spin the mouse cursor like everywhere else and wait for it to appear? (is it in a new window?)
<michaelforrest> (by the way, we do have a much nicer idea for this sort of thing in future, but it's not quite designed-up yet!)
<michaelforrest> I'll add my comments to the bug, shall I
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r215 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog slideshows/kubuntu/slides/chat.html): Fix typo in Kubuntu chat slide.
<michaelforrest> ev remind me - how long does it take for that window to appear normally?
<michaelforrest> or is it proportional to hard drive size / cpu?
<ev> a few seconds
<ev> at most
<michaelforrest> do you have a screenshot handy?
<michaelforrest> (I can get one - not a big deal if not)
<ev> of what it looks like with the window up?
<cjwatson> partitioner time taken is roughly proportional to the number of partitions
<michaelforrest> ok so I've selected "Specify partitions manually" and clicked "Forward"
<cjwatson> it's roughly five times faster in lucid now than in karmic
<michaelforrest> I would like the button itself to become disabled and contain the progress bar...
<cjwatson> but I still have a (not completely unreasonable) test case where it takes 15 seconds or so to start up
<cjwatson> obviously when that was a minute plus, it was more of a big deal
<cjwatson> maybe now we could just spin
<cjwatson> I think part of what annoyed mpt is that you get a dialog popping up after some operations in the manual partitioner, not just at startup
<cjwatson> well, maybe not, that's not what his bug says, looking at it
<cjwatson> it annoys me :)
<michaelforrest> this came up in the dallas design sprint basically - it's just about avoiding new windows
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: would it make a difference to have the full-page spinner *just* for partitioner startup, not for other page transitions?
<cjwatson> I agree that it is jarring to have it for all page transitions
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: that full page thing is just awful and should be forgotten about as soon as possible
<cjwatson> ok
<michaelforrest> I have responded to the bug - I hope you think my suggestion makes sense
<cjwatson> I think it came from mpt's comment "So, I suggest that while waiting for the partitioner to launch, the spinner should be centred in the pane"
<michaelforrest> yeah .. no :)
<mpt> no?
<michaelforrest> so I'm saying we change the text of 'Forward' to 'starting partitioner'
<cjwatson> the only query I have there is that it would cause the Forward button to expand very significantly, and push everything else to the left
<cjwatson> wouldn't that look odd?
<mpt> michaelforrest, so "Back" should temporarily jump to the left?
<michaelforrest> so that it's not too disconcerting that it's taking longer than usual
<michaelforrest> mpt: I don't see why not. The decision has been made now- it's not like the user is aiming for the button
<cjwatson> how about instead we show the partitioner page, but put "Starting partitioner..." in its contents?
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: I would be happy with that solution too
<cjwatson> and then fill in the proper contents of the page once we know what they should be
<michaelforrest> yeah that works for me
<cjwatson> (and spin the mouse cursor, of course)
<mpt> michaelforrest, because it would look ugly
<michaelforrest> but a full screen blank screen with a spinner in the center is beautiful?
<mpt> michaelforrest, no, but it would be less ugly. It's the same as (for example) System Preferences panes when they're slow to load.
<michaelforrest> I think we have a solution here now - colin's suggestion is informative and responsive in a way that staying on the same page while waiting won't be
<michaelforrest> so it's moot
<cjwatson> ev: what do you think about my temporary-page-contents option?  I forget how straightforward that is to implement
<cjwatson> for operations in the manual partitioner, I think now we can probably just ditch the progress dialog there and use a spinner
<ev> cjwatson: manual partitioner operations>  we already do
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I'm obviously behind
<ev> cjwatson: I'm a bit confused, are you saying we should put this "starting partitioner..." message on just the advanced partition page listview as it starts, or would we also be placing it somewhere on the automatic page as it starts?
<cjwatson> I think I mean on the advanced partitioner page as it starts; for the automatic partitioning page, it seems to me that we'd probably be better off with just a spinner
<ev> gotcha
<cjwatson> particularly now that os-prober output will have been cached from earlier on
<cjwatson> (clock-setup runs it)
<ev> okay, so would be it be okay to use the existing spinner and progress message location on the advanced partitioning page for this?
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> do we have a progress message on the advanced partitioning page, other than in the progress dialog?
<mpt> michaelforrest, sure, that sounds fine
<ev> cjwatson: yes, http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/transitions.html - ignore the page transitions, skip straight to the advanced partitioning page
<ev> assuming I correctly understand your question
<mpt> ev, maybe you want to suppress the spinner until/unless the next step has taken more than, say, 2 seconds to display -- otherwise the installer might seem slower than it is
<mpt> Otherwise, that looks pretty cool
<cjwatson> OK, I'd forgotten that had landed.  Modulo mpt's comments, yeah, I think that's fine
<ev> mpt: just to be clear, by spinner we're talking about the spinning mouse cursor, correct?
<cjwatson> so we can display the full list box and all the furniture of that page, and just have that in-page spinner and progress message
<ev> yarp
<mpt> ev, no, the GtkSpinner as shown in that Flash
<ev> on the advanced partitioning page?
<cjwatson> commented on the bug; does this match everyone's understanding?
<ev> yes
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r216 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Move from po2html, which is no longer included in Debian, to po4a.
<ev> speaking of the slideshow, Dylan became an Ubuntu member last night.  An attempt to gain per-package upload rights will hopefully follow :)
<cjwatson> cool
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r217 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/ (5 files):
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Make each slideshow package Replace and Conflict the ubiquity-
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: slideshow virtual package, to ensure that only one slideshow can be
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: installed at a time and so we can put all of the files in a single
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: location (LP: #526483). The upgrade slideshows do the same with the
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: ubiquity-slideshow-upgrade virtual package.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r218 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog update-launchpad-translations.sh):
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Update update-launchpad-translations.sh to reflect recent directory
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: layout changes.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r219 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (134 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r220 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog po/ubuntu/br.po): Remove possibly inappropriate URL from br translation (LP #528465).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528465 in ubuntu-translations "Inappropriate br translation in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528465
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r221 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: fix LP format on previous commit
<cjwatson> cool, parted 2.1 at least seems to minimally work with the installer
<ev> awesome
<CIA-3> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r222 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 15
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r184 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Build against parted 2.1. We don't use its improved alignment features
<CIA-3> partman-base: yet, but we plan to do so by Lucid.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3852 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Update the KDE frontend with the new slideshow location (as of
<CIA-3> ubiquity: ubiquity-slideshow 15).
<ev> michaelforrest: would I be correct in assuming that you'll provide the text for the restricted extras page?  Do you know if this is something that Amanda needs to approve before we push it into the archive?
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r185 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 138ubuntu1
<michaelforrest> ev: I am going to brief Roz about it and then yeah, I imaging Amanda will need to approve it too
<michaelforrest> ev: however, before anything else, I want a go-ahead from Mark!
<ev> yeah
<michaelforrest> I think I'll get it started actually
<michaelforrest> we'll never get it done otherwise
<ev> michaelforrest: by the way, the jockey installer integration didn't make it for lucid
<michaelforrest> jockey?
<ev> hardware drivers
<michaelforrest> that was the thing we needed for my second checkbox to work?
<ev> yes
<michaelforrest> wah
<michaelforrest> ok
<ev> sorry, it's entirely my fault
<CIA-3> partconf: cjwatson * r835 ubuntu/debian/control: set Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> partconf: cjwatson * r836 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu1
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: is there any way I can see the work that cody sent you?
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: the pre-greeter stuff?
<cjwatson> boot a current desktop image, press F6, add " maybe-ubiquity" (no quotes) to the end of the kernel parameters
<michaelforrest> ooh ok cool
<cjwatson> that's not quite what Cody sent me since I did a bit of polishing, but what he sent just had the left half of the screen red and the right half blue ;-)
<michaelforrest> will yesterday's work?
<cjwatson> so I figured anything was an improvement
<cjwatson> yeah, should do
<cjwatson> I'm not sure both actions are hooked up properly, but you'll get the idea
<cjwatson> I hate the language selector the way it is right now; I don't think a giant drop-down work
<cjwatson> works
<cjwatson> TBH, I had wanted DX to take care of making it look pretty :-/
<michaelforrest> yeah I would think we would be doing that
<michaelforrest> do I have to select 'install' or 'try' ubuntu on gfxboot?
<michaelforrest> ooh mental.
<michaelforrest> (I can see it now)
<michaelforrest> yeah the actual spec is to have a language selector first, then the try/install screen
<michaelforrest> certainly no giant dropdown
<michaelforrest> ok there's no way this is landing in lucid
<cjwatson> oh, it is?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lucid/GfxbootUpdate is not that specific
<cjwatson> just says "will include language selection"
<cjwatson> do you have a better spec somewhere else with mockups?  I've been asking for visual design bits for this for months :-/
<michaelforrest> (hold on - getting something)
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: go here: http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY
<michaelforrest> that's my spec-in-progress
<cjwatson> can I link to that from the public wiki (even if not everyone can actually see it)?
<michaelforrest> you have to have access to the google doc
<michaelforrest> I could make the google doc public
<michaelforrest> but I don't think it's all public yet
<cjwatson> I don't mind, I just want somewhere to keep the link
<michaelforrest> ok that's fine
<ev> I was wondering about this...
<ev> do we really want a greeter
<ev> I mean, if the spec is to provide the option after language selection, why not just start ubiquity, and have it provide that interface
<michaelforrest> ev: I would be fine with taht
<michaelforrest> *that
<cjwatson> that's fine for installation but doesn't work for the live session
<ev> exiting back to the live session like it does on crash when the "try ubuntu" option is selected
<michaelforrest> yeah I  thought there was some technical reason we can't
<cjwatson> going through ubiquity just for language selection for the live session seems really weird to me
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: maybe weird from a technical perspective— would it make any difference to a normal user though?
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: and it sounds like it might make life easier
<michaelforrest> i.e. not having to involve dx
<cjwatson> I actually thought I meant that it would look weird
<michaelforrest> because it would say "Install" at the top?
<cjwatson> well, the whole interface is oriented towards installation
<cjwatson> and anyone who's done it before (or seen it in one of the many books that has installer screenshots) might recognise that as the installer and panic
<cjwatson> or so it seems to me ...
<michaelforrest> I don't think that would necessarily be a problem
<michaelforrest> especially if we called the window "Ubuntu"
<michaelforrest> instead of "Installer"
<michaelforrest> it would just be a language selector and then a 'try or install' screen
<cjwatson> (insert comment about derivative branding here, but ...)
<michaelforrest> It's a CD user's first experience
<michaelforrest> ok so I think evan is right
<ev> my only concern with what I'm suggesting is going from the live CD desktop back to the installer
<michaelforrest> what happens then?
<ev> well, I'm wondering how we approach that.  Do we simply restart the session?
<cjwatson> we could still make it controlled by that boot option, so that the "Try Ubuntu" button only appears if you're in the boot flow
<cjwatson> and then going from the live CD desktop to the installer is just starting it in a window, as before
<cjwatson> do you mean going from the installer to the live CD desktop?
<michaelforrest> oh right I see
<ev> live CD desktop to the installer, how do we get rid of gnome panel and friends
<cjwatson> don't?
<michaelforrest> yeah don't
<ev> oh, cool
<michaelforrest> it's cool that you can still do stuff while it's installing
<ev> I like simple solutions
<michaelforrest> first thing I liked about ubuntu :)
<ev> hooray
<cjwatson> Mark explicitly asked for that, way back in Montreal
<cjwatson> (er - the summit for DappeR)
<cjwatson> Dapper
<michaelforrest> so we're adding the language selector / try+install to ubiquity, and then filtering those screens unless we're in the 'boot flow'?
<cjwatson> the language selector's already there, which saves some work
<cjwatson> I think what ev is suggesting is to add a "Try Ubuntu without installing" button to the language selection screen?
<cjwatson> it wouldn't offer keyboard selection, but that's probably OK since it's accessible in System -> Preferences
<michaelforrest> no we'll have a language selection screen on its own, then a try/install screen
<cjwatson> oh
<ev> actually, I'm not suggesting any changes to this particular part of the design spec
<cjwatson> ok, I suppose that's workable, as long as it's conditional so that it only happens when we're in this workflow
<ev> was just suggesting that its implementation did not need a custom gdm greeter
<michaelforrest> the design will be the same - we're talking about the implementation
<michaelforrest> so happy about that 20px padding, by the way :)
<cjwatson> ev: so you're saying that ubiquity's language page could be the implementation of the language selector in this specification, right?
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: I bet netbook users aren't ;-)
<ev> yes
<michaelforrest> yeah I've been trying to test it on a netbook
<michaelforrest> with no joy :(
<cjwatson> we were already at the very edge of the screen limits on a number of systems
<ev> that the live CD boots straight into the ubiquity-only session with the new design
<cjwatson> ok, and then an optional plugin on the page after the language selector?
<ev> bingo
<michaelforrest> hmm - okay I'm talking to otto again - he is saying 'I hope they didn't make the window bigger instead of making the content smaller'
<michaelforrest> (re: padding)
<ev> ...I don't recall the request being phrased in that way
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: BTW (UX spec) how is the user supposed to do advanced partitioning when they haven't set up their keyboard yet?
<michaelforrest> no it wasn't
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: this is why I asked you for feedback before xmas
<ev> cjwatson: surely you can do it with the mouse
<michaelforrest> I am glad you are now looking at it
<ev> unless you have some odd mountpoitns
<ev> mountpoints*
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: before xmas, I was in a deathmarch customer project which was occupying about 200% of my work time - I was literally working 16-hour days for weeks at a stretch
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: have a look at http://junction.local/specifications/0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY/use_cases/6_3
<michaelforrest> sure, not a problem
<cjwatson> ev: certainly in general it accepts keyboard input
<ev> fair point
<michaelforrest> I have thought about it though, trust me - have a look at use case 6.3
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: I can't see junction.local :)
<ev> s/junction.local/use-case-mapper.canonical.com/, I think
<michaelforrest> oops
<michaelforrest> sorry
<michaelforrest> I didn't include a keyboard step in the variation (2.b) but I imagined if they REALLY needed to set up the keyboard, then it's in the dropdown
<cjwatson> ah, I see what you mean now
<michaelforrest> by the way - I have an interactive mockup of the partition tool now
<ev> michaelforrest: me too :)
<michaelforrest> I just need to get it packaged (Adobe Air packaged - not proper packaged ;))
<ev> very keen to see the differences between ours, as I'm curious if you used any kind of standard selection hints
<michaelforrest> and also I think we decided not to throw up gparted after all - unless this clarification changes that?
<cjwatson> I'm also a bit concerned about deferring full locale setup to first boot
<cjwatson> gparted die die die
<ev> the default gnome way of putting a brown background on the item is quite ugly with a green/orange/red box in front of it
<michaelforrest> ok if we hate gparted, I can accomodate that :)
<cjwatson> we used to use gparted in the installer, in dapper
<cjwatson> it was a nightmare
<cjwatson> likewise qtparted
<ev> we agreed to replace gparted with throwing up the advanced partitioning page in a window
<ev> at the sprint, if memory serves
<cjwatson> yeah, I think so
<michaelforrest> ok — I was just trying to help you only have to maintain one partitioning tool
<ev> though my question was, if the user runs through that, does it skip past the automatic partitioner
<michaelforrest> yeah that's right - I need to update the spec
<cjwatson> we only have to maintain one partitioning tool right now :)
<ev> I imagine it would have to
<ev> lol
<cjwatson> gparted maintains itself and we don't involve it in the installer workflow
<michaelforrest> so shouldn't gparted just go in the bin and we give people the 'advanced partitioner' then?
<michaelforrest> or should I just shut up and not try to understand..
<michaelforrest> (I mean on the desktop)
<cjwatson> so mostly that would sort of be my vote except that the advanced partitioner isn't really set up to be a standalone desktop app
<ev> partman isn't in general
<cjwatson> it has some expectations which hold well during installation, but not so much outside that
<michaelforrest> ok so ev - about the window size - if it's already to the limit without the padding, then we need to make the content smaller to accommodate the padding
<cjwatson> gparted and partman both use the same core partitioning backend, but they have different business logic on top of it which is optimised for different purposes
<ev> michaelforrest: uhm, easier said than done.
<michaelforrest> ev: sorry that wasn't really clear before  - I didn't really think about it - but it was pretty obvious to otto, and he knows about that sort of thing..
<michaelforrest> yeah I imagine so
<michaelforrest> but we need to do it
<michaelforrest> run a script on the gtk xml?
<ev> sure, I'll see what I can do, but it's going to be difficult to shave 20px off each side, so I'm not making any promises
<michaelforrest> to avoid fiddling with glade ?
<cjwatson> there's no absolute positioning or sizing in there
<ev> it's a matter of having too much content
<ev> the text on the user setup page, for example, takes up a lot of space
<michaelforrest> I'm sure you can fit it in
<cjwatson> this would be the second or third attempt to squash things down, I think
<michaelforrest> from a design perspective, it's a major difference in how professional it looks
<michaelforrest> ev there is more than enough space on the user setup page judging from the screenshot I'm looking at
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: the thing is that the notebook format (and general sanity - we don't want to be growing and shrinking the window in the middle) means that the installer grows to the size of the largest page
<ev> hrm, indeed
<ev> I could have sworn that was where it grows though
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: yeah I'm aware of that
<ev> I'll look into it and see what I can shave off
<cjwatson> might be horizontal growth on one page and vertical growth on another?  I'm not sure how smart gtk is ...
<ev> gtk, smart, hah
<cjwatson> could be worse, could be qtdesigner *shudder*
<ev> but indeed, I'll watch out for that
<ev> thanks
<ev> hahahahaha
<ev> oh god
<ev> NEVER AGAIN
<michaelforrest> I am currently writing a spec for a glade-style tool..
<michaelforrest> if I have to build it myself, I will...
<ev> michaelforrest: while I have you here...
<ev> What are your thoughts on the following for the "unable to install restricted extras (dvd, mp3, flash) during install because we didn't have a network connection" scenario.  On first boot you get the following window:
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/update-notifier-restricted-extras.png
<ev> and if you click run this action now, you get:
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/software-center-restricted-extras.png
<ev> This is similar to how incomplete language support is handled.  That is, when you do an install with a language that we don't include langpacks for on the CD (because they take up way too much space), you see an update-manager notification that tells you:
<ev> The language support files for your selected language seem to be incomplete.
<ev>  You can install the missing components by clicking on "Run this action now"
<ev>  and follow the instructions. An active internet connection is required.
<ev>  If you would like to do this at a later time, please use "System ->
<ev>  Administration -> Language Support" instead.
<ev> cjwatson: if you have any thoughts as well, I'm keen to hear them
<michaelforrest> ok the language needs to change a lot
<ev> sure
<ev> it was a quick mock up
<cjwatson> ev: technically I think it's fine, I'll defer to Michael on the design obv.
<ev> I'm more concerned about the workflow
<michaelforrest> I would like to unify any post-installation steps into one place if at all possible
<cjwatson> if we don't have a network connection during install, then we need to ask later, and *right now, this release* we only really have one way to do that
<michaelforrest> but I would want to talk to mpt / johnlea about how to do this
<cjwatson> independent of future first-boot work
<cjwatson> assuming you're talking about lucid here ...
<ev> yeah, lucid
<michaelforrest> ev: I would kinda like to just go ahead and install it in the background silently (ducks)
<michaelforrest> (*ducks*)
<ev> I'm keen to get something in place, so Steve Langasek doesn't laugh hysterically at me when I ask to land this.
<ev> well, this is for the case where we don't have a network connection
<ev> and thus cannot do it until post-install, when a network connection is established
<michaelforrest> yeah so it's no help popping it up before an internet connection is available
<ev> and as far as installing it in the background, I think Amanda might take issue with that :)
<michaelforrest> chrome installed a load of new shit in the background without asking me! crazy. whatever will they do next.
<michaelforrest> I can't say I was that impressed ;)
<ev> michaelforrest: ah, indeed, though our current stack makes that difficult unless we're trying to wget http://www.ubuntu.com/am_I_online in a cron job
<michaelforrest> so on first network connection, it's gonna check for updates and there's gonna be that {!} icon
<michaelforrest> ?
<ev> on first boot, regardless of network connection, the first mentioned window will show up
<michaelforrest> is that how it works? or is the update check only on a cron job?
<michaelforrest> yeah I don't want anything popping up like that
<michaelforrest> but can we roll it into the first update process?
<cjwatson> I think it's a cron job
<cjwatson> I would love to have a way to queue something for the next time apt runs
<michaelforrest> We're always going to want to install updates on the first install right?
<cjwatson> I've been wishing for that for about 5 years
<michaelforrest> so why can't we make it check for updates on first network connection?
<cjwatson> it would be very handy for language packs
<ev> indeed, I think this very much mirrors the langpack case
<cjwatson> so first time you connect to the network, it automatically starts downloading stuff to make sure that you can't use the network straight away? :-)
<michaelforrest> I'd like to just roll everything into that process - language packs, updates, restricted extras
<michaelforrest> no - it says 'updates are available - it is recommended that you install these now'
<cjwatson> the "do I have any updates" download is quite big in itself
<michaelforrest> really? why?
<cjwatson> downloads all the Packages files ...
<cjwatson> why> because we have a lot of packages in Ubuntu
<ev> which would be very unfortunate if you're on a 3G dongle and it runs
<michaelforrest> anyway I think it's a safe assumption that on first boot, the user needs to install updates, so we don't necessarily need to check
<michaelforrest> am I wrong?
<michaelforrest> no :)
<cjwatson> my concern is basically that we're putting more and more cute things in the way of the user playing with their new toy
<michaelforrest> we're not!
<cjwatson> I think updates should be later
<michaelforrest> we're making sure the toy is ready before they start trying to play with ti!
<michaelforrest> *it!
<ev> lets not confuse updates with what we're trying to do here
<cjwatson> the toy is ready upon installation
<ev> I think it's the wrong language
<michaelforrest> not to watch youtube videos
<michaelforrest> not to listen to mp3s
<michaelforrest> these are REALLY important use cases
<ev> to be clear, we're talking about a set of packages that need to be installed, not updated
<cjwatson> right, installation is a different thing
<michaelforrest> sure - so we don't have to call it 'updates'
<ev> ubuntu-restricted-extras, language-pack-$LL, ...
<cjwatson> installing updates takes HOURS
<cjwatson> or can easily do
<michaelforrest> this is a problem. it also affects software center
<michaelforrest> (I am going to correct that to *centre, as we probably all agree on that spelling)
<ev> haha
<michaelforrest> I think I need to work with people to get the first-use use cases formalised
<michaelforrest> ev - don't do this 'restricted extras not yet available' thing - just don't do anything if there wasn't network for now
<ev> michaelforrest: isn't that more confusing?  We've asked the user if they want to add this package, they've said yes, and we haven't installed it
<michaelforrest> I mean - don't ask if there's no network during install
<ev> or are you suggesting that we make showing this page conditional on wget http://www.ubuntu.com/am_I_online working?
<cjwatson> I really want to get pdiffs landed so that incremental checks for updates are quicker, but the last time I tried, it got derailed into a bluesky discussion of how to redesign the entire archive, which was a bit unhelpful
<michaelforrest> yeah basically. for now.
<ev> ah, okay
<cjwatson> but I suppose incrementals aren't so important here
<mpt> ev, cjwatson: michaelforrest and I had a chat about the partitioner feedback stuff. It was partly a miscommunication and partly me just being clingy. :-) What cjwatson summed up in the bug report we're both happy with.
<ev> software-center could make the assumption that anyone passing a list of packages to be installed knew they would be in the cache after an update, and do both an update and install if and only if the user presses yes on the "there are more packages that need to be installed to complete the Ubuntu set up." question
<ev> mpt: lovely
<cjwatson> mpt: great, thanks
<michaelforrest> how big are security updates?
<michaelforrest> usually? if there is a usually?
<mpt> michaelforrest, it increases steadily based on how long it's been since that version of Ubuntu was released
<mpt> e.g. if you installed 9.10 now, it would be ... a couple of hundred MB, I think
<mpt> (iirc, from doing it a couple of weeks ago)
<michaelforrest> right ok
<mpt> whereas if you did it back in November, it would be just a few MB
<michaelforrest> we're wondering about having a rationalised updates screen with a list like
<michaelforrest> - proprietary drivers / restricted extras  [29Mb]
<michaelforrest>     - security [100MB]
<michaelforrest>     - language [290KB]
<michaelforrest>     - system updates [140MB] 
<michaelforrest>     - application updates [200MB]
<michaelforrest> (with selective updates , and this list, being the second choice)
<michaelforrest> (made up numbers, of course !)
<mpt> yeah, it would be nice to say "oh, sheesh, I don't have enough quota to download all that now, let me get just the security updates"
<michaelforrest> I would like to put something much nicer than 'proprietary drivers / restricted extras' :)
<michaelforrest> I think if we're prepared to flash up 'updates are available' on a regular basis, then we should be happy to pop up a dialog box like this when the internet first becomes available
<michaelforrest> I'm going to write some use cases for first-login and we can discuss them in our tuesday desktop design team meeting
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: what is the first thing you do after  you install ubuntu ?
<michaelforrest> personally
<cjwatson> start a terminal window and ssh :-)
<cjwatson> probably install a few packages I know I want
<michaelforrest> ok
<cjwatson> and I guess I start a web browser, though think blogs rather than youtube in my case
<michaelforrest> cool.
<michaelforrest> you're use case #1.
<michaelforrest> (well - 5.1)
<ev> michaelforrest: by the way, this is what I've come up with so far for the automatic partitioner working off the design spec: <http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/automatic-paritioner.png>.  Could I perhaps have access to that AIR package, so I can bring it more in line with what you're looking for over the weekend, should I find some spare time?
<michaelforrest> ok lemme have a crack at that now
<michaelforrest> exciting to see it already though!
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: so the one thing left unresolved by the above discussion of the installation flow is how we represent that you can press a key to get at the full boot menu
<ev> the redesign excites me, so I worked on it on the plane to/from Pycon.
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: yes that is true.
<michaelforrest> ev :)
<cjwatson> I wonder if there are any stock icons showing a keyboard key
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: ok - so I am wondering if we should show anything. it's a very complex piece of information to attempt to convey graphically
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: apple don't mention anything about specialised boot options - you find out about them on forums. also, we could put something in the CD inlay
<michaelforrest> we've had a brainstorm, including contributions from our resident anthropologist
<cjwatson> I don't mind that so much, but I would like to have some indication of when you need to press the key (this is a major flaw with Macs)
<michaelforrest> the tricky bit is to say 'you can press a key here' without saying 'please press a key'
<cjwatson> even if that's just an Ubuntu logo or something
<cjwatson> the Mac problem is that by the time you see anything other than a grey screen, it's too late :)
<michaelforrest> so I think this is information that is of interest to technical users and people with particular accessibility issues
<michaelforrest> and hopefully nobody else will ever need to know
<michaelforrest> I would like to think that technical users will know how to get help
<michaelforrest> so the best suggestion we had was to put the accessibility icon there
<michaelforrest> I think that makes the right trade off of 'normal people won't press it', without excluding people who need it for accessibility reasons
<michaelforrest> what do you think?
<cjwatson> hmm, I prefer the Ubuntu logo I think
<cjwatson> it doesn't invite people to press a key
<cjwatson> something about using the accessibility icon for this doesn't sit right with me, I'm not quite sure what
<michaelforrest> it's that it's not 100% accurate, probably :)
<cjwatson> hmm, no
<michaelforrest> however, I think it works perfectly if one allows artistic license..
<cjwatson> hmm, the accessibility icon isn't the wheelchair logo any more is it?
<michaelforrest> no it's that arms-out man
<cjwatson> do you mean the one that's next to Universal Access?
<cjwatson> right, that one
<michaelforrest> which actually feels more apt
<michaelforrest> yeah
<cjwatson> that feels better, I think there was something about Ubuntu displaying an icon normally used on toilets as it booted that I didn't like :)
<michaelforrest> indeed.
<cjwatson> centre of the screen, or off in a corner?
<cjwatson> might be worth greyscaling it?
<michaelforrest> something like in this first pic http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY/use_cases/6_1
<michaelforrest> the icon instead of the text
<michaelforrest> so in a grey band along the bottom
<michaelforrest> or a lower-contrast band
<michaelforrest> if we're on black
<cjwatson> remember that by the time the logo and the boot progress bar appear, it's too late
<cjwatson> though I could certainly display the logo
<cjwatson> that looks like a spinner in the middle though?
<michaelforrest> can't we put the logo on that screen ?
<cjwatson> we're on black, yeah
<cjwatson> I can display the logo certainly, it was just the thing that looks like a spinner that confused me
<michaelforrest> yeah sorry - I guess that's the next screen then
<michaelforrest> or whatever we have. it's meant to be abstracted from the design
 * cjwatson can't afford too much abstraction at the moment :)
<cjwatson> ok, I think I can do that
<cjwatson> not sure what a lower-contrast band on a black background means though
<michaelforrest> yeah I have a new photoshop document open to help de-abstractify.
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: where do you suppose I might find an icon with a picture of a keyboard on it?
<cjwatson> System -> Preferences?
<ogra> locate keyboard |grep png
<ogra> should give you plenty
<cjwatson> not sure they're very *good* icons, but ...
<michaelforrest> ok cjwatson- basically, otto is looking at this next week
<michaelforrest> we have a guy in to help with icons
<michaelforrest> my efforts, sadly, are rubbish.
<michaelforrest> so I'm going to focus on getting evan his installer air demo
<cjwatson> how about I go ahead with the accessibility icon thing
<cjwatson> it seems workable enough
<cjwatson> I can't put the icon in place until I have something I can land as the default workflow for lucid anyway, of course
<michaelforrest> cjwatson:  go ahead with the accessibility icon thing. we'll see how it turns out.
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: ok, cool.  thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-27
<jpitts> I am attempting to install Desktop 9.1 onto a system with an Asus A8n-SLI  motherboard, and 4 disks on the SATA bus. 2 of those disks are members of a mirror set. I have tried both using the advanced partitioning screen and the default wide and use entire disk methods to install the OS to one of the disks that is not part of the mirror, and which is configured in the BIOS to be primary in the boot order. after installation, th
<jpitts> system does not boot, i just get a 'no system disk' message. What am i doing wrong?
<jpitts> sorry - specific error msg: 'DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER'
<jpitts> is this the right place to be asking questions about installing ubuntu?
<Kano> hi, why it is impossible to install onto a new partition on the 2nd hd
<Kano> not even the selection for the mbr is correct
<Kano> when you select sdb it will be sda, only when you use your keyboard it will be sdb. but a few seconds later it crashes anyway
<Kano> karmic installer worked
<persia> ev: If you are not already, you may want to be aware of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2010-February/001909.html .  I suspect that if such a day is organised, you'd want to have made clear how such bugs should be triaged, and when they are best left untouched.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-28
<Deep6> guys, in lucid's netboot I'm unable to partition
<Deep6> I have an nvidia mobo, and it's using a sata raid
<Deep6> and it's created a /dev/mapper/nvidia_cjffcbca device
<Deep6> but when I create partitions under that device it appends p# onto the device
<Deep6> but the installer trys to stat /dev/mapper/nvidia_cjffcbca1
<Deep6> not p1
<Deep6> (within partman)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-21
<TheMuso> ev: Thanks for that a11y fix in ubiquity. I will make sure to test that in the coming days.
<ev> TheMuso: I would greatly appreciate that, thanks.
<brendand> hi
<brendand> sometimes when using the natty alternate installer, it appears as if /var/log/installer/media-info isn't created
<brendand> is this a bug, or could there be any good reason for that?
<Jemt> Do you need it to parse out some information ?
<brendand> Jemt - yep
<Jemt> What information do you need ?
<brendand> Jemt - we have a system which attaches this information to test runs
<Jemt> I see
<brendand> Jemt - particularly the date
<Jemt> Date of what ? Install ?
<brendand> Jemt - No, the date of creation
<Jemt> Of course
<brendand> Jemt - not really looking for any workarounds though. we have a few of those in our pocket already :)
<brendand> Jemt - just wondering if this is a bug or if it is supposed to happen in some cases
<Jemt> Good. Sorry, can't answer your initial question
<brendand> Jemt - note these are PxE installs
<Jemt> Stick around - someone in here knows the answer :)
<brendand> Jemt - hope so
<scott-work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/720476
<scott-work> would someone help me make sure i have the correct information in a bug report?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720476 in debian-installer "Ubuntu Studio Natty fails to install software when ubuntustudio-video is chosen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scott-work> during installation of ubuntu studio when the tasksel is selected for the video metapackage the install fails
<scott-work> but the meta package doesn't fail to build however and can be installed manually after installation
<cjwatson> scott-work: we need the installer syslog - you should find it in /var/log/installer/syslog after installation
<scott-work> cjwatson: if i ran "ubuntu-bug debian-installer" would that have grabbed that log?
 * scott-work is checking the bug now
<scott-work> eh, it appears not...i will attached that log to the bug report tonight, cjwatson, thanks :)
<cjwatson> it *ought* to have done, but who knows
<superm1> ev, did that new ubiquity upload pass through your test farm okay?  I just looked at a preseeded install and it was hanging on partitioning
<ev> superm1: the test farm is down while I try to find the time to dig into it locking up randomly.
<superm1> ev, ah ok.  so it might potentially be common to non --automatic install too then
<ev> which I've blamed on compiz/unity with no data to back up such an assertion, and ran off trying to shoehorn the test runner into the installer session rather than the desktop session, which would be better anyway, given that's what most people encounter.
<ev> quite possibly
<superm1> well all of those netbooks are intel right?  could potentially be that low level crash of X
<superm1> you might be able to just get away with adding nomodeset to their install temporarily until it's sorted
<ev> hmm, definitely
<ev> I'll give it a go when I'm back in the office tomorrow
<ev> thanks
<superm1> sure.  bug 722198 seems to agree with the behavior i saw too, albeit it's logs aren't very verbose so it's hard to know for sure
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722198 in ubiquity "Ubuntu installation lags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722198
<superm1> or if /proc/cmdline is a pain to modify - preseed ubiquity/force_failsafe_graphics to true, it will get the same result
<ev> going to run through an install now to see if I can reproduce the hang
<ev> seems to work fine, webkit bug aside
<stgraber> ev: is it possible for an ubiquity plugin to use apt_pkg ? I'm getting a weird failure with a new plugin that's using it and I'm wondering if there could be some weird locking going on
<stgraber> ev: the plugin is just using it to query the cache and get a list of packages based on that
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570245
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570246/ is the plugin
<stgraber> basically I'm using apt_pkg to get a list of meta packages and all their recommends/depends to then build a treeview from that
<superm1> stgraber, try doing it with raised privileges.  i saw something quite similar in a mythbuntu plugin and that fixed it
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-live-autostart/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/myth-drivers.py
<superm1> get_graphics_dictionary goes into nvidia-common code and eventually uses apt_pkg too
<superm1> something something side effect about permissions getting dropped /me thinks
<stgraber> ok, I'll try that
<stgraber> seems like it did the trick, code is failing somewhere else now but that's my fault ;)
<stgraber> ev, cjwatson, superm1: How can I read/modify the package blacklist in ubiquity ?
<superm1> stgraber, the simple way to modify the what happens is to use install_misc.mark_install / install_misc.record_installed / install_misc.record_removed
<ev> stgraber: the blacklist that's used to avoid copying files that would otherwise ultimately be removed?
<stgraber> ev: yeah, edubuntu will show a list of educational packages that are installed in the live session and let the user opt-out by unticking them in a list
<stgraber> superm1: yep, looks like what I wanted, thanks
<stgraber> superm1: do you happen to know what the "recursive" parameter is for ?
<superm1> it's passed to get_remove_list
<superm1> i think causes packages that would otherwise be broken do the removal to also be removed
<superm1> there might be another side effect though, i don't recall off hand
<stgraber> seems like something I should set to true
<superm1> curious when you present this data to the user with checkboxes to remove them, are you going to be using the package name or a more user friendly name?
<superm1> in the mythbuntu roles plugin we dwelved with this a little bit, but in the end it was too much data in the user's face.  they didn't understand well what the ramifications were for what they were doing
<stgraber> I'm showing both package name and short description
 * stgraber is going back home
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-22
<ev> ugh, my accessibility fixes in ubiquity-dm seem to be broken, at least on this nfs booted netbook
<ev> weird though, I tested that thoroughly
<charlie-tca> Is it known that the alternate images are failing to install - No kernel modules were found ?
<charlie-tca> I can't find anything in the logs about this
<ev> charlie-tca: https://launchpad.net/bugs/723148
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723148 in debian-installer "Natty server ISO images fail to install" [High,New]
<charlie-tca> thanks, saves me filing a duplicate then
<highvoltage> is this also the right channel for casper related stuff?
<highvoltage> if so, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/723357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723357 in casper "Edubuntu Live DVD does not use ship-seeded packages properly" [Undecided,New]
<TheMuso> ev: Tested only-ubiquity mode with orca, and all works well, thanks. Got a weird crash on one machine, but haven't investigated further, will do so in a day or so once I am done cramming stuff prior to feature freeze. :)
<stgraber> superm1: http://www.stgraber.org/2011/02/22/edubuntus-installer-ready-for-11-04/ thought you might be interested
<superm1> stgraber, looks nice.  i do question if you really do need to present in the UI that extra "Name" column though.  Does it really add value?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-23
<stgraber> superm1: I guess it depends on how good package descriptions are. From what I saw for Edubuntu, we'll probably have to show the package name for now ...
<stgraber> ideally if we could have the .desktop Name value for each package, I'd show that instead
<superm1> stgraber, maybe query from the database that's used in software center for short names
<superm1> not sure how easy that is to do though
<JanC> stgraber: isn't changing the description an option?
<JanC> (I suppose the list of packages for Edubuntu is "limited")
<stgraber> JanC: well, a good part of them come from Debian and we usually try to reduce our delta rather than increasing it :) But we'll probably end up suggesting new descriptions for some of them
<JanC> of course these should go back to Debian  ☺
<JanC> is also what I was thinking about when I said "limited"; going over 50 or 100 descriptions and provide suggestions to upstream is more feasible than going over 30000 description and do the same   ;)
<scott-work> hello...i reported bug 720476 and have attached /var/log/installer/syslog as requested by cjwatson
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720476 in tasksel "Ubuntu Studio Natty fails to install software when ubuntustudio-video is chosen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720476
<scott-work> i believe this to be a RC bug as it causes the installation process to fail if a particular tasksel is choosen
<scott-work> any help would be greatly appreciated
<cjwatson> looking
<CIA-3> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2336 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> cdebconf: Appease compiler warnings in align_text_renderer_render. (In practice
<CIA-3> cdebconf: x_offset and y_offset are never uninitialised here, but knowing that
<CIA-3> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2337 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2338 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.154ubuntu1
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1414 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~apw/debian-installer/kernel-update
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1415 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu17
<scott-work> cjwatson: thank you for looking into it, next time i know more what to look for
<cjwatson> I think it should be possible to work around it in the seeds
<cjwatson> I'm doing test germinate runs to find out
<cjwatson> scott-work: so, I mean, the fundamental problem is that you're installing a bunch of packages some of which depend on libavcodec52 | libavcodec-extra-52 (etc.) and some of which just depend on libavcodec-extra-52
<cjwatson> and those two alternatives conflict
<cjwatson> germinate only has limited understanding of all this, and in some cases (particularly if you pick any task based on audio-common), it will end up trying to include both
<cjwatson> would you be OK with ubuntustudio just always preferring libav*-extra-*, even though those packages are in multiverse?
<scott-work> cjwatson: hmmm, i think so but i'd not expansively knowledgable, i think i would like persia 's opinion as well if he is available
<scott-work> from a user's standpoint i think the -extra- packages would be preferable
<cjwatson> your choice is either that, or avoiding anything that depends only on -extra-
<cjwatson> which would at least involve dropping dvdstyler
<cjwatson> scott-work: if you want to use the -extra- variants, then merge lp:~cjwatson/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.natty-ffmpeg
<cjwatson> you have a merge proposal for it
<scott-work> cjwatson: i wanted to talk to TheMuso about dropping dvdstyler anyways for various reasons...let me persue this with luke first
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I don't know if it's the only thing at fault
<ev> cjwatson: what are your thoughts on adding a failure command preseed to main-menu, given bug 72314 ? marjo is asking if there is any way they could catch that with a test harness.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 72314 in firefox "Unexpected crash" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72314
<cjwatson> you mean bug 723148?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723148 in debian-installer "Natty server ISO images fail to install" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723148
<cjwatson> it's not worth it, I already knew about that by other methods
<cjwatson> for example it showed up on the archive NBS list
<cjwatson> IOW we already have automatic systems that detect that
<ev> indeed, that's what I meant
<ev> fair enough
<cjwatson> marjo usually contacts me about these things some hours after I've started fixing them ;-)
<cjwatson> that particular class of problem anyway (out-of-date kernel)
<cjwatson> also, given that particular class of problem, CDs likely won't be able to load network modules
<cjwatson> so a failure hook wouldn't really be able to communicate usefully
<ev> well, I believe they wanted it so that they could block further tests in their hudson instance, but he's since backed down
<ev> hudson> http://204.236.234.12/view/ISO-server-Natty/ (as mentioned in the bug)
<superm1> ev, that hang that was mentioned the other day while scanning disks i traced back to the reuse partition stuff you added to partman-auto, want me ot assign it to you?
<ev> please do
<superm1> k, bug 722198
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722198 in partman-auto "installation hangs on 15reuse w/ blank disk" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722198
<ev> thanks
<om26er> Hi! I have been trying ISOs for last ~2days and the partitioner does not start, just busy cursor
<cjwatson> ISOs have been broken for the last couple of days
<cjwatson> should be sorted out soon
<superm1> om26er, it's bug 722198 if you want to subscribe to it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722198 in partman-auto "installation hangs on 15reuse w/ blank disk" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722198
<cjwatson> oh, that's different from what I was thinking of, but OK
<om26er> superm1, downgrading uniquity brought me to the paritioner but then the installer crashed during the install :/
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-24
<ara> ev, the new partitioner in ubiquity looks great :)
<ev> ara: thanks!
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1416 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild against udev-udeb 166-0ubuntu2.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1417 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu18
<CIA-3> partman-auto: evand * r590 ubuntu/ (automatically_partition/reuse/choices debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> partman-auto: Don't explode on unpartitioned space in the reuse option (LP:
<CIA-3> partman-auto: #722198).
<ev> superm1: basically, I'm an idiot ^
<superm1> at least it's an easy fix ;)
<ev> heh
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4516 trunk/ (debian/changelog desktop/ubiquity-gtkui.desktop.in): Do not show the installer in dbusmneu. Thanks Ken VanDine!
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4517 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Install a composite-enabled graphics driver when the third-party
<CIA-3> ubiquity: software option is checked.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4518 trunk/debian/real-po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4519 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.17
<cheche> Hi, has anyone seen this problem: Add d-i debian-installer/locale string whatever
<cheche> after the instalation when finished the dbusd process is too high.
<cheche> remove d-i debian-installer/locale from preseeed.cfg and then the system runs ok
<superm1> ev, you forgot to update partman-auto in that upload
<ev> ah, I hadn't waited long enough for the publisher actually
<superm1> isn't there some trick to do it ahead of publisher too?  I'm guessing just wedging the source package in place and manually prodding the manifest
<cjwatson> cd d-i; mv manifest manifest.old; wedge source package in place; ./update-control; ./update-changelog; adjust changelog to read smoothly, in case there were other d-i updates too
<ev> oh absolutely, I missed it because my mind blanked and I wasn't even watching out for the partman build
<cheche> Hi, I am using preseed to install new systems, and I have my own mirror so it gets faster to install. I want to ensure that ubuntu-resticted-extras gets installed as well.
<cheche> What is the best to achive this?
<cheche> shoould I download all the fonts exe and rsync to the new systems?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4520 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 93ubuntu6.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4521 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.18
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-25
<cjwatson> cheche: why not just 'd-i pkgsel/include string ubuntu-restricted-extras'?
<cheche> cjwatson: well because it still download from source force those packages
<cheche> not big deal
<cheche> my mirror does not include multiverse (22Bg) so I thought that I could run some scripts to forward those files there...
<cheche> plus I want to "gconftool-2 –direct \ –config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory \ –type bool \ –set /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled false "
<cheche> sorry maybe i am asking too much
<JanC> you could always make your own package for those fonts
<cjwatson> or you can use preseed/late_command if you like
 * cjwatson -> bed
<cheche> The question was more to knoe where to go...
<cheche> JanC: if the proper way is to create a package I would do it...
<cheche> Just to know how eople is resolving this.
<JanC> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is a somewhat unusual package  ☺
<cheche> JanC: well, the idea is that you do not have a user complain about a document that does not display propertly. I mean I install ubuntu-restricted-extras to ensure that I do not have these problems
<cheche> and people is happy to use ubuntu
<cheche> maybe people disagree here...
<JanC> cheche: maybe use of a caching proxy to download the MS font installers is another option?
<cheche> JanC: ok, but when the instalation is finish, i want to use a /etc/apt/sources.list standard
<cheche> how do you tweak this? using reseed/late_command?
<dpm> hi cjwatson. A translator has asked me about a translation he fixed a while ago in LP and that hasn't made it to d-i yet. I told him that for d-i he'd better fix it upstream, but that he could also have a look at the Ubuntu d-i code to see when translation merges happen. Is this the right place to point him to? -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/changes - I could only find log messages about the bootloader help t
<dpm> ranslations being exported and comitted there
<cjwatson> d-i is made up of many individual components
<cjwatson> you need to find the right one
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r949 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.116
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r950 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.116ubuntu1
<CIA-3> partman-auto: evand * r591 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu6
<superm1> ev, fyi, that X crashing bug is now bug 714829 and looking like a memory leak from an X client.  I think it's the pixmap allocation from the panel not being freed, but i won't have any time to test it myself until next week
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 714829 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Xorg segfaults during LiveCD installation using preseed file" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714829
<ev> superm1: rock on
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-27
<CIA-3> partman-auto: evand * r592 ubuntu/ (10 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-auto: * Split out the replace option from resize_use_free.
<CIA-3> partman-auto: * Don't warn about partitions not marked for formatting when using the
<CIA-3> partman-auto:  reuse choice.
<CIA-3> partman-auto: evand * r593 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu7
<mattcen> Hi all. Has anybody here gotten Casper working with a filesystem.dir/ as opposed to a filesystem.squashfs? My use-case is that I have copied an Ubuntu Lucid LiveCD to disk for use as a network-bootable live image, which works...
<mattcen> But when I extract the filesystem.squashfs to filesystem.dir I get lots of error messages, ending in an endless loop of "Authentication Failure" messages on the TTY before X starts
<mattcen> Anybody?
<ev> mattcen: why do you need to extract the squashfs for it to be network bootable?  The live image with squashfs works just fine when PXE booted with a nfsroot pointed at the unmodified CD contents.
<CarlFK1> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux
<CarlFK1> used that for a pxe install with a preseed file.  I now have the "tryu buntu" "install ubuntu" gui thing
<CarlFK1> this is surprising
<CarlFK> oh hell, never mind
<CarlFK> I had an install CD in the drive.  so when the net install was done and it rebooted.. it booted the CD.  doh.
<mattcen> ev: I want to easily be able to modift the filesystem, and having to unpack and repack the squashfs is work I'd rather avoid.
<mattcen> the filesystem.dir approach also has the advantage of on-the-fly modification of existing live boot sessions.
<CarlFK> pxe/preseed install - how can I disable the screen saver of the installed system?
<CarlFK> I can boot the system, run gnome-screensaver-preferences, turn it off, close. and I don't see any files modified
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-21
<bdmurray> stgraber: bug 760884 has a patch that might be worth looking at
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 760884 in ubiquity "Change of proposed computer name causes error" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760884
<stgraber> bdmurray: the idea seems good, I'll have to test the implementation though
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Around?  I'm seeing an odd issue with resolv.conf in our daily image.  Some puppet info, my network for search, localhost for nameserver, and domain as buildd.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Sounds like we're picking up the buildd's resolv.conf (and then resolvconf if mangling it)
<GrueMaster> infinity: Yea, that's what it looks like to me.
 * GrueMaster is really not liking resolvconf lately.
<infinity> Which could be an artifact of no longer writing a pristine one (at least, I'm guessing we no longer do, since if we did, resolvconf wouldn't kick in at all)
<GrueMaster> I had server issues this morning because of a resolvconf issue.  And it is on 10.04.4.
<infinity> Yeah, looks like this is a change made to live-build.
<stgraber> resolvconf shouldn't be intalled on 10.04.4, it wasn't supported back then and it was horrible
<infinity> And I'm guessing there's a corresponding change to various installer bits that perhaps jasper and ac100-tarball need to cargo-cult.
<GrueMaster> Well, not sure how it got there, but it is on my server.
<stgraber> now, Steve made some changes lately to copy the content of /etc/resolv.conf to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail on upgrades, maybe that bit doesn't work as expected on the build servers
<infinity> GrueMaster: Potentially a recommends of some whacky universe package.  Lots of stuff liked to recommend (and even sometimes depend) on resolvconf.
<stgraber> if you have /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail with some Canonical DC info, that's definitely a bug
<infinity> stgraber: Well, live-build is copying the buildd resolv.conf to the chroot resolv.conf, so if that resolvconf postinst bit is then copying it to tail, that would do it.
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Yes, I do.
<infinity> But it also wouldn't be arch-specific, then.
<infinity> All images should have this bug.
<stgraber> they probably all do ;) it's been changed yesterday
<infinity> Fun.
<stgraber> moved the discussion to #ubuntu-devel where slangasek is around
<antarus> the preseed flags are all MODULE/FLAGNAME right?
<antarus> so I should be able to figure out what a given flag actually does by just looking at the source for a given D-I module?
<stgraber> yes, looking in debian/<package>.templates should give you some information
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-22
<antarus> dear god
<antarus> how is any of d-i maintainable
 * antarus shudders
<infinity> antarus: It's not so bad, once you get the hang of it.
<antarus> no its terrible
<antarus> interfaces that rely on a sed command with 10 lines of input
 * antarus shudders
<antarus> infinity: I'm just amused why we can't just ship a real language in the initramfs and use that ;p
<infinity> I won't listen to you speak ill of shell.
<antarus> don't get me wrong, I love shell....just not in the context of large systems :/
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5211 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py: Merge slightly modified patch from Dan Kegel to detect broken DNS servers always returning DNS records (some ISPs and captive portals), in such case, simply stop trying to resolve the hostname. (LP: #760884)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5212 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog tests/test_usersetup.py): Add a test for the previous change and update changelog
<infinity> stgraber: Is that the fix for *.domain.com records?
<infinity> stgraber: If so, yay.
<stgraber> infinity: I guess that covers that yes. It's the fix for "host <random string of characters>" returning something.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5213 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): releasing version 2.9.20
<infinity> stgraber: Right, which is generally due to wildcard DNS.
<infinity> stgraber: So, yay. :)
<stgraber> and uploaded so I get something fresh on tomorrow's images, I guess it's time I focus a bit on installer bugs with cjwatson away for while and all the cool features I wanted either already in the archive or postponed :)
<stgraber> oh right, I guess next one on the list is that ibus bug I said I'd fix two months ago ... let's do some Chinese testing
<infinity> stgraber: Which continent are you on right now?
<stgraber> same as you
<stgraber> same country even :)
<stgraber> well, unless you aren't home
<infinity> I am. :P
<infinity> Was just hinting that, perhaps, it's beer o'clock.
<stgraber> sounds like a good idea (maybe it'll even help figure out what need magic is needed to get ibus to do something remotely useful...)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5214 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Get ubiquity-dm to spawn ibus-daemon if available.
<ev> some day we'll release ubiquity-dm as it's own entire operating system
 * infinity shudders.
<infinity> Those who don't learn from Emacs are doomed to reimplement it?
<stgraber> ev: hehe, I was actually wondering why it's in python and not in shell ... all these subprocess calls take a lot of space ;)
<antarus> stgraber: shell is overly fragile and unmaintainable? ;p
<stgraber> antarus: when all you need to do is run 50 commands in a row, shell works pretty well, calling subprocess.Popen 50 times is just slower and uglier ;)
<infinity> ^
<ev> stgraber: it's just in python because it started in python
<ev> it was never intended to grow into the hideous monster you see before you
<ev> but that's life when you're a mad scientist
<stgraber> ;)
<antarus> stgraber: its confusing because 'ubiquity' is a work-internal codename
<antarus> stgraber: I have to look up the ubuntu project every time to tell what it is ;p
<antarus> stgraber: the Popen interface does kind of suck ;)
<infinity> ev: Is there any reason we haven't done anything about #859552 since it was filed?
<infinity> ev: It's a one-line change on cdimage to swap from ext3 to ext4, if you want to test it in wubi.
<ev> it happened close to release
<ev> or rather, it was discovered close to release
<infinity> Right, but then we did nothing post-release. :P
<ev> such is the nature of bug reports :-P
<infinity> ev: I'm game for just changing it on cdimage right now, if you want to make wubi cope?
<ogra_> hmm, i thought colin applied that change
<infinity> No.
<infinity> wubi is still ext3.
<ogra_> hmm, weird
<ogra_> i thought i saw him committing it
<infinity> To cdimage?
<ev> infinity: by all means, go ahead
<infinity> ev: Hrm, do we build new wubi disk images for lucid point-releases too?
<infinity> If so, I might have to special-case this.
<ev> we do
<infinity> Right, special-casing.
<infinity>     if [ "$SUBPROJECT" = "wubi" ]; then
<infinity>         if dist_ge precise
<infinity>             OPTIONS="${OPTIONS:--f ext4}"
<infinity>         else
<infinity>             OPTIONS="${OPTIONS:--f ext3}"
<infinity>         fi
<infinity>     fi
<infinity> ogra_: eyeball review?
<ogra_> looks fine to me
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> dist_ge ?
<ogra_> is that a builtin ?
<infinity> Yeah. :)
<ogra_> oh, i didnt know that !
<ogra_> but yeah, looks good
<infinity> cdimage has evolved its own shell libraries. :P
<infinity> ev: Committed.  precise and beyond are ext4.
<ev> yay
<infinity> ev: And closed all tasks on 859552 except the wubi one.
<infinity> ev: No idea if wubi will need an s/ext3/ext4/ change somewhere, but I'm sure it's worth a grep. :)
<ev> I think it's fairly agnostic, as it just calls into e2resize with the path
<ev> but I'll look
<infinity> ev: Yeah, but the original filename is foo.ext3, isn't it?
<ev> oh yes, that will need to be fixed :)
<ev> ah, no it isn't
<ev> root.disk
<ev> should be okay
<infinity> mv "binary/boot/filesystem.ext3" "ubuntu/disks/root.disk"
<infinity> Indeed.
<ev> assuming resize2fs.exe copes
<infinity> I *do* need to fix live-build. :P
<infinity> La la la.
<ev> hahaha
<ev> bits of string
<ev> that's all that's holding our infrastructure together
<ev> lets hope no one trips while climbing through it
<infinity> Bubblegum too.
<ev> haha
<infinity> Okay, live-build fixed.  *cough*
<infinity> Had I realised this could be fixed without touching wubi at all, I would have done it ages ago.
<infinity> (I wonder if I'm the only person who still pronounces wubi as "voobee")
<infinity> ev: Can I get you to close the wubi task on that bug after we've built and tested a daily?
<ev> infinity: sure thing
<infinity> (Or reopen the other tasks, if I screwed up) :P
<ev> heh
<bdmurray> stgraber: could you look at a diff for the apport package hook for ubiquity - http://paste.ubuntu.com/853127/
<bdmurray> it is to block more bug reports from systems with hardware failures
<stgraber> bdmurray: looking
<stgraber> bdmurray: seems reasonable, we might be getting a few false positives in recoverable cases but there's no good way to detect that and well, an error still occured :)
<bdmurray> okay, thanks.  in looking at existing bug reports I don't think I've seen cases where it has recovered
<stgraber> yeah and we tend to be getting enough duplicates anyway, so even if it's a bug and the I/O error is unrelated, someone else will have it and will report it ;)
<stgraber> oh, almost time for the ISC-DHCP upload ... I finally gave up on listing all the fixes as the changelog would be > 100 lines long, will just put a link to the upstream changelog instead ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-23
<jibel> 2 bug in ubi-partman  with reproducible test case found today bug 936115 and bug 939450
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936115 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_popup(): popup() takes exactly 7 arguments (6 given)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936115
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939450 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with TypeError: argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable in ubi-partman.py" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939450
<jibel> could you look at it for beta1 ?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-24
<superm1> stgraber: do you not have cia turned on for your bzr branch?
<superm1> (of ubiquity that is)
<stgraber> superm1: yep, I do for ubiquity, I tend to forget for the other ones as I don't usually keep them on my laptop
<superm1> oh i just didn't see any announces for today's ubiquity upload in this channel
<stgraber> that was ev, so maybe he doesn't have CIA configured
<superm1> oh i see, yeah maybe
<NCommander> cjwatson: need to pick your brain for a moment. Roughly speaking, how hard would it get base-installer to properly install a kernel from precise-proposed/updates? As far as I understand it, d-i wants to always install the release kernel, then update on the fly
<infinity> NCommander: He's on leave.
 * NCommander picks infinity's brain instead
<infinity> And this is a solved problem.
<infinity> We build d-i against backport kernels from updates.
<NCommander> Right, I understand this
<NCommander> but my understanding is what happens is the system is booted from the d-i build in updates
<NCommander> Install base system happens, kernel from precise-release is added. d-i then populates /etc/apt/sources.lists, and the kernel gets dist-upgraded on the fly
<NCommander> at least as late as oneiric, base-installer would explode if it couldn't grab a kernel deb from where it debootstrapped from
<infinity> That would never work for the lts backport kernels, since they aren't direct version upgrades from released packages.
<infinity> So, while I haven't looked at the code, I don't see how it could work that way.
<stgraber> bdmurray: looking at bug 898278
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 898278 in ubiquity "Upgrade menu option should not appear for old releases" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898278
<stgraber> bdmurray: did you ever reproduce it on Precise?
<stgraber> as in, with a Precise system and using an Oneiric media?
<stgraber> I'm still digging through the code at the moment but at least in my VM, it doesn't let me "upgrade", it only lets me reinstall
<bdmurray> stgraber: looking
<stgraber> I was planning on using a 11.10 media with a 12.04 install to reproduce and then fix ubiquity, but it'd be nice to actually get the bug for that ;)
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/891711/comments/7
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 891711 in ubiquity "Fails to copy directory over symlink (e.g. /var/lock when downgrading from 11.10 to 11.04)" [High,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> It seems like I did at one point
<stgraber> or I'll just add a lot of debugging to ubiquity's code and try to figure out where the bug might be and why it doesn't affect me (there are a lot of FIXME's in there)
<stgraber> yeah, I guess I'll have another look through the history for the commit that might have fixed it
<stgraber> because there isn't much point in testing the 11.04 installer on a 11.10 system as I couldn't really fix it anyway and ubiquity changed quite a bit since then
<bdmurray> stgraber: in ubi-partman it says
<bdmurray>                    # TODO: Verify that the version is in fact older.
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, and for some reason I never actually hit that part of the code when trying 11.10 with a 12.04 system
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-25
<stgraber> bdmurray: ok, I can definitely reproduce the upgrade option being visible when booting a 11.04 install media after installing 11.10
<stgraber> but I really want to get the same with something more recent...
<stgraber> oh and apparently you can also "Upgrade" to the same version...
<stgraber> at least with 11.10 you could
<stgraber> bdmurray: after cleaning up the disk and reinstall precise from scratch, I now get the "upgrade" to 11.10 so I've got something I can indeed debug
<stgraber> will do that over the weekend or on Monday
<Beezy> hi linix gods
<Beezy> is this specific to android ubuntu installation? if not do we have some android people in here?
<Beezy> lunch time? :(
<Beezy> have a nice day gods
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-18
<xnox> mpt: we have a keyboard bug for every step of the installer
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/KeyboardBug#preview
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/KeyboardBug
<mpt> joy
<xnox> Yeah, it's like christmas came early =)
<xnox> The best bit is when people need/want to switch to English after booting in e.g. russian locale at every single step.
<mpt> xnox, do you happen to have a screenshot of the 12.10 installer with the wi-fi spinner at the bottom left?
<xnox> mpt: no, as I failed to type my 63 character long WiFi correctly to trigger the spinner.
<xnox> s/WiFi/WiFi password/
 * xnox can fake a screenshot for you though.
<xnox> mpt: https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/February182013#5846255791327235314
<xnox> nexus7 saves the world again
<ogra_> xnox, erm, how did you get that working ?
<xnox> ogra_: which part? =)
<ogra_> the whole of it
<ogra_> how did you work around my bug ?
<xnox> ogra_: so my old nexus was already pre-flashed, I $ sudo apt-get install oem-config-gtk etc... & sudo touch /var/oem-config/run & reboot
<xnox> it just works.
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> why doesnt it on fresh images then
<xnox> i may not be fully up to date then.
<xnox> do you want me to dist-upgrade and see if it breaks? =)
<ogra_> yes please :)
 * ogra_ is a little desparate to find *any* pointer to whats wrong
<mpt> xnox, excellent, thank you
<mpt> discussing this layout pattern right now
<xnox> ogra_: dist-upgrade, reboot, had plymouth splash and now just black screen with nothin on it.
<xnox> here is the dpkg view of my dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1676722/
<ogra_> YAY !!!!
<xnox> grep for upgrade
<xnox> and install
<ogra_> sigh, 164 packages
 * xnox was spending time fixing background which now works =) and not dist-upgrading
<xnox> ogra_: how can I boot it now?
<ogra_> remove the lock
<ogra_> that sometimes works
<ogra_> i havent found a reliable way yet, it seems to be very random
<ogra_> do you have an ssh server installed ? probably the logs on an installed system are more verbose
<xnox> yeap ssh'ed in.
<xnox> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> complaining about the lock, as well, right ?
<ogra_> thats all i can get ... i wish there was an ~.xession-errors for u-dm
<xnox> right in syslog I see the same stuff as currently seen in the daily desktop images with "Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' timed out
<xnox> and consolekit failing to acquite the bus
 * xnox wonders if the first X is started ubiquity-dm, then ubiquity-dm fails, and respawns a new X without cleaning the lock.
<xnox> (killing the first instance)
<ogra_> yes, thats one of my three theories
<ogra_> the most compelling one actually ... else it would be lightdm or upstart which is unlikely
<ogra_> thats why i would like an .xsession-errors file
<ogra_> since i guess one of the fired up apps u-dm uses is at fault here
<ogra_> and oem-config-debug sadly only kicks in after oem-config is up
<xnox> it's weird because there is console-kit-daemon running with pid 965, yet the one that failed to activate has pid 1263
<xnox> so it failed to talk to it.
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i see qdbus in your upgrade list
<ogra_> nothing about consolekit or polkit
<ogra_> theoretically there is an Xsession.d script that firse up the appropriate ck session for you
<ogra_> (unless you use lightdm)
<ogra_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=680264
<ubot2> Debian bug 680264 in nodm "nodm: ConsoleKit fails to recognize the current session as local" [Normal,Open]
<ogra_> i wondefr if thats related
<ogra_> it has a patch to try out
<xnox> there were some pam changes
<ogra_> also, slangasek seems to have moved soem pam stuff around in lightdm from "auth" to "session" that tries to read /etc/default/localer ... which doesnt exist in our installer env
<xnox> also ubiquity launches X directly does that read / launch xsessions?
<ogra_> though you should have it on an installed system indeed
<ogra_> i think it does, not sure
<ogra_> hmm, it doesnt launch xinit but plain X
<ogra_> so Xsession might ot be processed
<ogra_> once my nx7 is charged enough i'll try your method ... it didnt strike me to test on an installled system
<mpt> ehhhh
<xnox> mpt: did you just read the backlog? =) or is that the comment on the font/spacing alignment of the connecting label?
<mpt> xnox, I'm in a meeting where we're talking about bug 732634 for the umpteenth time :-]
<mpt> as if it was ever a deliberate design choice
<ogra_> or just a general statement to the evilness of the world ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732634 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Progress bar restarts from zero after copying files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732634
<xnox> mpt: refresh the bug report, does that help?
<mpt> \o/
<cjwatson> That bug is darkly amusing since it has comments like "The proper solution is apparently to teach debconf that its progress value is sometimes only for a subtask of a larger task" several years after such support was introduced
<cjwatson> It's just broken, it's not fundamentally missing
<cjwatson> xnox: Do you know about and understand the PROGRESS REGION extension?
<xnox> cjwatson: know about - yes, understand - sort of.
<cjwatson> Your bug reference is incorrect - nested progress bar support was introduced long before that
<cjwatson> Before espresso was renamed to ubiquity
<cjwatson> r799, originally
<ogra_> geez, installing oem-config-gtk tries to pull in nearly all of kde here
<ogra_> even with recommends disabled
<xnox> =)))) well, ok that it even early, for me at that time it was good enought that _it exists today_
<xnox> ogra_: install oem-config-gtk ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<xnox> and oem-config and ubiquity then it's a short list.
<ogra_> yep, just did that :)
<xnox> it is trying to pull in the kde frontend for some reason, instead of the gtk one.
<cjwatson> xnox: The idea is that you say PROGRESS REGION <start> <end>, then PROGRESS START <start> <end> <title> ... (more progress commands) ... PROGRESS STOP, and the progress commands within the start/stop pair are scaled to the region you provided
<cjwatson> IIRC
<cjwatson> So have a look at the protocol stream and see what's doing it wrong
<xnox> ok. thanks. debug mode logs again =))))
<cjwatson> That's what they're for :)
<xnox> cjwatson: i think we are missing some progress regions then, as if one does progress start 0 without starting a new progress region you see the jump to zero effect.
<ogra_> 1405 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm vt7 :0 oem /usr/sbin/oem-config-wrapper --only
<ogra_>  1431 ?        S      0:00 sleep 1
<ogra_>  1432 ?        Z      0:00 [Xorg] <defunct>
<cjwatson> Yep, very likely
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> i wonder wheer that zombie comes from
<cjwatson> Should be a pretty trivial fix once identified
<xnox> ogra_: in ubiquity-dm we have a loop of trying to start X server and if it fails so many times, we try fail-safe config.
<ogra_> yeah, i had that at some point during my tests
<ogra_> i wish there would be any indicator in any log though ...
<xnox> ogra_: it's python - so just type in more logging =)
 * ogra_ digs into the dm and scatters soem prints over it
<xnox> ogra_: anything in /var/crash/ ?
<ogra_> wait, just rebooting
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1676848/
<ogra_> definitely CK
<xnox> ogra_: can you grep if there are any console-kit daemons running any way?
<xnox> in ps.
<ogra_> i wonder if we should just switch to process Xsession
<xnox> cjwatson: why ubiquity-dm has never been a proper Xsession?
<ogra_> ogra@nexus7:~$ ps ax|grep console
<ogra_>   956 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon
<xnox> so it's failing to talk to it.
 * xnox ponders to try that debian patch or see/revert recent slangaseks pam changes.
<ogra_> well, i think it is started in the wrong order
<xnox> ogra_: the first thing ubiquity-dm does is ask for a console-kit session, which should dbus activate it.
<ogra_> yes, but it doesnt take care for starting it
<ogra_> which usually Xsession woudl do
<xnox> so who started the one that is running?!
<cjwatson> xnox: Too much effort to excise all the bits we wanted to avoid
<cjwatson> There were memory constraints and the like - I explicitly didn't want to run a full session
<cjwatson> Or a full DM
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> I mean I guess you could split ubiquity-dm into a DM part and a session part.  It just never seemed worth the effort really
<ogra_> well, with the recent diet lightdm might serve out purpose
<cjwatson> ubiquity-dm can't rely on lightdm
<ogra_> hmm, indeed flavours ...
<cjwatson> 'cos it needs to be workable in lots of different flavours, yeah
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> erm
<ogra_> seems teher is no session dbus at all running here
<ogra_> i would assume thats needed for ck to talk to the system bus through it
<xnox> but we are starting on lightdm, which in turn starts on dbus.
<ogra_> system
<ogra_> not session
<ogra_> the session bus is started by gnome-session or alternatively by Xsession
<xnox> upstart jobs that is.
<xnox> ah, wait.
<ogra_> it runs as the session user usually
<ogra_> so after auth
 * xnox thought ck runs on system bus, not session.
 * ogra_ tries to mimic the Xsession behavior in the oem-config.conf exec line 
<xnox> cause ck is opened before ubiquity-dm starts a session bus
<ogra_> the point is that to talk to system services the session bus is used i think
<ogra_> with ck inbetween for policy checks
 * ogra_ reboots with the hack in place
<ogra_> bah, patched the wrong codepath
<ogra_> hmm, so i have it starting with a session bus but it doesnt change anything :(
<ogra_> oh, lovely ... at least i can count how often it respawned now
 * ogra_ moves the code around a bit
<ogra_> GOT IT !!!
<ogra_> bah, only partially
<ogra_> changing the exec line in oem-config.conf to:
<ogra_> exec /usr/bin/ck-launch-session oem-config-firstboot $debug $automatic
<ogra_> gets me running X and a popup that the installer encountered an error on the desktop
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Settings.NotPrivileged: Insufficient privileges.
<ogra_> thats funny ...
<ogra_> since i have NM in the panel
 * xnox reverted lightdm, consolekit and it boots now
 * xnox ponders if consolekit's memory leak wasn't actually a memory leak.
<ogra_> oh, i created an oem user for testing ... i guess i should swithc that back to root as we use it on the image
<ogra_> yipiie
<xnox> you fixed it? =)
<ogra_> ogra@nexus7:~$ grep exec /etc/init/oem-config.conf
<ogra_>     exec /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/ck-launch-session oem-config-firstboot $debug $automatic
<ogra_> with that it works for me
<xnox> it also needs to go into ubiquity normal as it also fails with ~ similar symtoms.
<xnox> and this also means we can drop dbus-launch code from ubiquity-dm
<ogra_> well, i still think it would be better to just process Xsession.s
<ogra_> Xsession.d
<xnox> my boot was a fluke as it is back to booting black.
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> none of the indicators work ... i can select reboot but never get the popup for it
<ogra_> so i would guess its not 100% yet
<ogra_> btw, the panel doesnt expand in landscape
<xnox> ogra_: so poking indicator-session-service it's sitting on the dbus that lightdm has, instead of ours.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> thats a mess
 * ogra_ is so happe we found the cause and at least a workaround ... i wated my whle weekend on this (including my birthday on sat.)
<ogra_> *happy
<ogra_> *wasted
<xnox> ogra_: looking at all the Xsession.d scripts some of them are definately what we do not want.
<ogra_> hmm, yeah
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-19
<xnox> what shall be the default fallback colour if visual a11y is enabled and hence we are not showing the wallpaper?
<infinity> xnox: Black or white would be fine.
<infinity> xnox: Any attempts at being fancy could run into color blindness issues with background and foreground appearing to bleed into each other.
<infinity> xnox: (Pick the opposite of what the installer window is)
<xnox> google indicates there are special a11y colour wheels to ensure high-contrast with different types of disorders e.g. some highly contrasting colours for a healthy eye may not appear as much contrasting with some disorders.
 * xnox will use gsettings default fallback colour and later ubuntu-defaults could be changed.
<qbi> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 64Bit with HD encryption.
<qbi> There is a strange behaviour when it comes to the password.
<qbi> The window shows if the password is good or weak etc.
<qbi> However if I have a strong password (according to the interface) and add some characters it shows that the password is too short.
<qbi> Example: 11Qwertz$   is shown as strong
<cjwatson> bug 1068391
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068391 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Password strength bug" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068391
<qbi> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> What a peculiar bug ...
<cjwatson> Hmm, the pages of that notebook are in the wrong order, I think
<xnox> oh.
<cjwatson> So it goes weak -> fair -> good -> strong -> too_short instead of too_short -> weak -> fair -> good -> strong
<cjwatson> xnox: shall I just fix the ordering?  pretty sure that's all there is to it
<xnox> cjwatson: go ahead.
<xnox> I wonder if glade screwed me over though, as it sometimes does by auto-reordering stuff...
<cjwatson> I was just going to edit the XML :)
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> does anyone have  good example code for respawning child processes ? like with using signal() and catching SIGCHILD ?
<cjwatson> The password_match position numbers look odd too
 * ogra_ would like to try to add respawning to the compiz invocation in ubiquity-dm
<cjwatson> 1/2/3 rather than 0/1/2
<xnox> Can ubiquity (well oem-config) in gtk frontend be pre-seeded with WiFi network configuration? And if not, what's the best way to achieve it, with ideally fetching preseed file for automatic-oem-config over the network.
<cjwatson> Probably not right now; it's probably not worth turning the wireless page into a full-blown debconf confmodule, but it could at least populate and check a select template
<ogra_> if you refer to nx7 images, you can add a preseed file to / of either initrd or the img
<ogra_> not sure if there are keys for wlan preseeding we use though
<ogra_> (note though that the debconf call to apply the preseed file happens from ac100-tarball-installer, will not work once that has removed itself)
<xnox> ogra_: ok. I think I can then add more hacks to ac100-tarball-installer, as I was thinking to only pass a SSID & password on the kernel command line and make something drop a shell hook into the hooks dir which does a `nmcli device wifi connect myhotspot mypass`
<ogra_> feel free :)
<xnox> and just have a static (sample) preseed file shipped in oem-config package to allow automatically zip through oem-config.
<xnox> but that is still limitting as qa would most likely want utah-client / openssh-server and hooks to trigger that.
<ogra_> they should sefine that in late_command
<ogra_> *define
<ogra_> in an apt call
<xnox> right but how would they get it on the image, as I daubt that initramfs in nexus7 will be able to bring the network up. Kernel cmd line arg with a URL to late command?
<ogra_> they have a local mirror
<ogra_> as log as wifi gets brought up during the automated oem-config run, they shoudl be fine
<cjwatson> qbi: Fixed for raring; sorry about that.  In 12.10, "Strong" should apparently be read as "Good" and "Short" should be read as "Strong". :-/
<xnox> ogra_: hmm... i was hoping that one can just update kernel boot args and not unpacking & changing initrd.
<cjwatson> (QA?)
<ogra_> xnox, i think thats the smallest issue, plars has scripts for injecting files into initrds
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah, for QA lab.
<xnox> the last piece of the puzzle would be rebooting form ubuntu into android fastboot mode.
<cjwatson> xnox: No, I was referring to the fact that we didn't catch bug 1068391 before release
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068391 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Password strength bug" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068391
<ogra_> i think he also researched the "reboot bootloader" bit (at least he has a WI for it somewhere)
<cjwatson> But in fact QA did spot it just about before release - bug 1067799
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067799 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "same password is reported as fair (disk encryption key) and weak (user password)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067799
<cjwatson> Not in time to fix it though
<qbi> cjwatson: Thanks. ;)
<plars> cjwatson: yeah, I seem to recall that at the end. Would be nice if there were a good way to automate all the corner-case testing for this.  Is the piece that checks this and reports the strength embedded inside ubiquity (or di?) or is it a separate piece that they call and we could test more directly with a list of cases?
<cjwatson> The former
<cjwatson> It's in the ubiquity.validation Python module - but as it happens the bug here wasn't in the validation module, it was in the UI code making use of it
<xnox> if we could run autopilot in the live cd....
<ogra_> crazy talk
<xnox> ph. nexus7 initrd is xz compressed, yet ours is with gzip.
<xnox> (on the desktop that is)
<xnox> mine is 26MB and I'd prefer it to be smaller as I have separate /boot partition and full disk encryption
<ogra_> xnox, rsyncability breaks with xz
<ogra_> (and zsyncability)
<ogra_> for personal use you can easily swithc it in the initramfs.conf
<xnox> on the images sure, but our installer always does update-initramfs and the installed system can / should use xz.
<infinity> Using xz probably increases boot times.  Is disk space that important on non-phablet devices?
<ogra_> well, the time you waste in unpacking might be gained by faster loading it from disk
<ogra_> *re-gained
<ogra_> i doubt it would be significantly slower
<infinity> No, it's probably not a big deal one direction or the other.
<infinity> Defaulting to xz doesn't sound like an awful idea.
<ogra_> btw ... xz ...
<ogra_> is pxz in main already ?
<infinity> No.
 * ogra_ hanst started testbuilds with it yet
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> *hasn't
<infinity> I'm not sure how comfy I am with "supporting" it unless upstream can convince the xz-utils people to carry it in their codebase.
<infinity> (Or, more realistically, roll it into xz(1) as a command-line option)
<ogra_> well, it would have to be a live-build dep to use it
<ogra_> for nx7 images
<ogra_> wvwn though i didnt test with it yet, i looked at the nedded live-build changes
<ogra_> geez ... my typing
<ogra_> *even
<xnox> pxz is not stable for me - not enough testing it can fail to pack/unpack.
<xnox> 26 MB vs 19MB
<xnox> not sure if it was worth it.
<ogra_> for your initrd ?
<ogra_> thats insane !
 * xnox has plymouth, mdadm, cryptsetup, lvm and what not in it.
<xnox> (that's for my usual machine)
<ogra_> still insane to have a two digit megabyte value for that
<ogra_> we urgently need to lose fat here
<ogra_> its just an initrd
 * ogra_ remebers times where 26MB was big for a rootfs
<ogra_> but then i'm an old fart ...
<infinity> You sure are.
<xnox> is it safe to call `apt-get autoremove` at the end of oem-config? there is garbage left around which is $arch specific. Or shall I be generating the removal command at build time?
<xnox> i guess we should lighten up the dependencies. Or like seed them instead. As e.g. there is no point in having os-prober and uboot on nexus7 images.
<xnox> infinity: ^ ?
<infinity> xnox: I had meant to do that years ago.  Should be entirely safe.
<infinity> xnox: In oem-config-remove.
<xnox> ok.
 * xnox like.
<cjwatson> And oem-config-remove-gtk
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> (which uses aptdaemon iirc)
<xnox> yeah, i hope aptdaemon knows auto-remove action.
<infinity> If it doesn't, you could cheat and just fork apt-get.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-20
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: reported bug 1130591 for virtual host server installation failure on the smoke testing, both amd64 and i386.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1130591 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Raring virtual host server installations fail on pkgsel due to dependency problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130591
<cjwatson> psivaa: reassigned to qemu
<cjwatson> bug hallyn :)
<psivaa> cjwatson: ahh ok, thank you :)
 * xnox is managing to SIGABRT X and not restart ubiquity *sigh*
<xnox> cjwatson: right my VM is screwed up. and I am not confident to push the ubiquity-dm changes without testing them in ubiquity mode (it worked fine in oem-config mode on the nexus)
<xnox> lp:~xnox/ubiquity/rework-dm
<xnox> I'm gonna call it a day, and look into it tomorrow.
<xnox> Push out a ubiquity release, and I'll land my pieces later then.
 * xnox off to find some dinner.
<xnox> should ubiquity be using pkexec ?
<infinity> As opposed to?
<infinity> If it currently uses gksu, then yeah, it should probably be switching.
<cjwatson> It uses a variety of things
<cjwatson> I don't mind it having more options :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-21
<xnox> stgraber: I remember chatting about refixing bug 944614 . But I don't see reference of refixing it in raring/precise. Can you please take a look at the bug and proposed branches once again and adjust the status as appropriate.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 944614 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in keyboard_variant_timeout(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'apply_keyboard'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944614
 * xnox doesn't have anything else.
<xnox> upload ?!
<cjwatson> Be my guest
<cjwatson> I was about to crash
<xnox> good night =)
<cjwatson> All flavours use gsettings now for everything that matters, then?
<xnox> well.... lubuntu has it's own # of workspaces etc. which they don't change.
<cjwatson> Well, I guess it's more about keys rather than flavours
<xnox> the whole lubuntu session is actually running and one can right click on the desktop, but I guess it's ok for power lubuntu users & novice don't discover it.
<cjwatson> Certainly nicer to get rid of that code if we can now
<xnox> haven't checked xfce
<xnox> so lubuntu uses gsettings and some schemas are missing.
<xnox> but it boots and works on flavours I have tried. and it's easier to test once landed.
<xnox> also cleaned up merge proposals.
<xnox> still kylin stuff to merge, but laters...
<cjwatson> Thanks for your work!
<xnox> no problem. ;-)
<xnox> oh, also autopilot is having a hard time finding ubiquity's gtk mainloop so no automated gui testing just yet.
<TheMuso> xnox: I forgot that my branch was still proposed... Still I am not surprised it doesn't apply, and we still need a way to get to he indicators via keyboard anyway...
<xnox> TheMuso: =)
 * xnox was trying to clean up and make sure that outstanding merge proposals are in fact outstanding ;-)
<TheMuso> yeah fair enough.
<TheMuso> Actually, I think I know where we *could* find code to be able to register a keybinding grab to get to the top panel with the keyboard. I must make some time to dig tha tout and port it to the ubiquity panel code.
<xnox> TheMuso: well since our panel is fairly simplistic one window thing, we could just add GtkActions with keybindings.
<TheMuso> Would that work when the ubiquity window has focus?
<TheMuso> I thought such keybindings only worked if the window in question had focus.
<xnox> true.
<TheMuso> And I know about action groups, I used them to implement keystrokes for screen rader activation.
<xnox> we have g-s-d running and that's the thing that does make ctrl-alt-t work when ubiquity window is focused. I guess it can be tought how to jump to panel?!
<xnox> (and bring up terminal)
<TheMuso> yes but that means further patching gsd.
<xnox> TheMuso: well who/what does the current F10 functionality on normal desktop?
<TheMuso> The indicator-applet code from the panel days has code that allows a keybinding to be set up via X I think so it can focus the first indicator. I was thinking of taking the code from there.
<TheMuso> xnox: Compiz.
<xnox> since ubiquity is running compiz - i'ts mostly should be same......
<TheMuso> Compiz/unity implements that code.
<xnox> well the way I start compiz is minimalistic.
<TheMuso> Plugins in compiz can add keyboard shortcuts to be executed.
<TheMuso> But we would probably have to write a new plugin just to do this.
 * xnox hopes it's not in the complete unity plugin.
<xnox> =/
<TheMuso> I elieve it is.
<TheMuso> believe
<TheMuso> Hense, my thought to grab the keybinding grab code from indicator-applet, which actually was originall taken from tomboy.
<TheMuso> *originally. Damn typing sucks this morning.
<xnox> (all roads lead to tomboy?!....)
 * xnox does not like ^ saying
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> oAnyway, I'll chase this up when I get time... Same as my other branch.
<SpmP> Trying to do pxe installs with 12.10 iso fails where it worked for previous releases. Seen quite a few forum posts on this but no solution. Here is the APPEND line from pxelinux.cfg/default: boot=live live-media-path=/casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.9:/srv/tftp/install-media/ubuntu-desktop-amd64-12.10/casper initrd=install-media/ubuntu-desktop-amd64-12.10/casper/initrd.lz --
<SpmP> Any idea how to solve this?
<SpmP> Aha, tried a few things from different blogs etc. and found the 'doesn't work' again: IP-Config: eth0 hardware-adress..... IP-Config|: no response after 3 seconds, giving up. both cards are tg3, on old proliant server.
<SpmP> tg4 seems to be in the initrd.lz, what gives?
<SpmP> tg3
<SpmP> rrrrr! giving it a static ip with the ip=<blah:blah> results in "mount call failed - server replied no such file or directory" Verified that the mount does work on other machines... omg, I am sure this has happened before.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-22
<solar_sea> Hi. I'd like to add to another fs option to the installer and regenerate a mini.iso image. Can any kind soul please link me to the respective docs ?
<solar_sea> alternatively, if there is a way to set the partition's mount point externally during the installation, skipping the predefined fs list, that's mighty fine for me as well :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-23
<solar_sea> Hi. How can I add additional packages to the installer system, while it's running ? apt-get/dpkg do not seem to be exposed in PATH.
<cjwatson> udpkg
<cjwatson> as to your previous question, you're probably best served by starting from http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/
<cjwatson> and probably by looking at some of the other existing partman-* fs components, e.g. partman-ext3
<JanC> someone on #ubuntu-nl mentioned installing xubuntu worked when choosing English but not when choosing Dutch in the installer (the bug seemed related to partman, but I'm not sure)
<JanC> how much testing does the installer get in non-English locales?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-17
<xnox> Are netboot images of 12.04.0 (with precise hwe stack) get regenerate when SRUs land in updates pocket?
<xnox> (e.g. when linux SRU for 3.2 lands)
<cjwatson> xnox: precise-updates installer images have updated builds against the precise stack, yes
<cjwatson> netboot vs. {quantal,raring,saucy}-netboot
<cjwatson> I wouldn't call them "netboot images of 12.04.0", though, that seems misleading
<xnox> cjwatson: ack. "netboot image with original/precise hwe stack" is the right name for it?
<cjwatson> the original wasn't an hwe stack, it was just what was in precise :-)
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> I would probably just say "netboot image with a 3.2-based kernel" or something
<xnox> also mini.iso doesn't seem to boot in UEFI mode for me at the moment =/ will use server img instead.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-18
<steinex> Hi, we have a weird problem with an ubuntu precise preseed install using latest installer als kernel from proposed. The problem is that crypto-modules in /lib/modules/<kernel>/crypto are missing in the installer, thus the installer is unable to create a LUKS partition
<steinex> there is no additional "installer component" to get these modules. the weird thing is: this worked 14 days ago
<steinex> *any* hints?
<xnox> steinex: please use 12.04.4 installer. or wait for the updated kernel (the fix for the missing crypto kernel module will be in the proposed  kernel after current one, eg. 1-3 weeks)
<xnox> steinex: if you are doing pxeboot, you need to update it.
<steinex> ok, will have a look
<xnox> steinex: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/ quantal, raring, saucy stack netboot images work.
<xnox> steinex: the one with precise 3.2 kernel does not at the moment. It has been release noted at 12.04.4 release, and fix for this will be in the next kernel SRU cadence.
<xnox> (it was too late to be included in the current one about to be released)
<xnox> steinex: we could publish a partman-crypto revert / check for the kernel module, but such an SRU would only arrive after the fixed kernel will be available from proposed =(
<infinity> xnox: A previous build of the 3.2 d-i would work.
<infinity> xnox: Assuming those modules just got dropped recently...
<infinity> xnox: Or was it userspace that changed and needed the kernel fixed?
<xnox> infinity: userspace started to use it. So one needs older partma-crypto udeb.
<infinity> Ahh, that's a bit tougher, except with an ISO install.
<xnox> infinity: i've checked d-i sources, and i don't see a way to disable -security -updates pockets for udebs.
<xnox> infinity: one can opt-in into -proposed, but not opt-out from -security -updates =(
<xnox> infinity: are the current SRU kernels released and new ones building? cause the fix is committed for the next 3.2 kernel sru and as soon as that hits proposed, we can direct people at enabling -proposed for udebs only.
<infinity> xnox: That won't work until there's a new d-i too, but yeah, new SRU kernels are on their way soon.
<xnox> infinity: i think it would. i only need crypto-modules udeb be in -proposed, which is not in the d-i image for pxeboot and fetched over the network.... or all of them get renamed and get fetched by strict versioned name?
<infinity> xnox: Uhm, it's a kernel module, dude.
<infinity> xnox: You kinda need it to match your kernel.
<infinity> Hence need a new d-i image with matching kernel and other modules.
<xnox> infinity: ok.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Could you have a look at bug 1277436 which has a patch?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1277436 in biosdevname (Ubuntu) "biosdevname renaming rule not present in initramfs, leads to unpredictable names" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277436
<xnox> bdmurray: that seems solid reasoning, and clean implementation. I might just sponsor that.
<steinex> xnox: that has helped, thank you again
<steinex> raring kernel/installer is working
<xnox> steinex: i'm glad I've helped you.
<xnox> steinex: the 3.2 kernel bug is tracked as bug 1276739 and is scheduled to be fixed as part of next kernel sru cadence. As a result, from now on the installed machines will use xts IV algorithm, and thus will be resilient to a malleability attack which worked against cbc algorithm. If you concerned about it, it may be a good idea to reprovision / reinstall all LUKS encrypted machines which were installed with pre-12.04.4 partman-crypto. More infor
<xnox> mation about the potential attack vector is here: http://www.jakoblell.com/blog/2013/12/22/practical-malleability-attack-against-cbc-encrypted-luks-partitions/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276739 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "partman-crypto uses xts by default, yet xts.ko kernel module is not present in 3.2 (original-point-zero stack) crypto-modules-udeb" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276739
<darien> I'm testing migrating our automated installation from 10.04 to 14.04, and I'm having some difficulty trying to figure out where, exactly, to make it stop loading the graphical installer. I was wondering if the new (to 14.04?) install process is documented somewhere so I can figure out how it all works.
<darien> (the graphical installer seems to ignore the preseed file, which is where I'm currently stuck)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-19
<xnox> are .rle logos still used in the installer? (there are some mentions that debian moved on to using .png only)
<cjwatson> I think they're still used as a fallback in some cases
<cjwatson> e.g. if gfxboot fails
<xnox> cjwatson: i see, is there a virtual machine way to trigger that? also i think i'm failing to create .rle from the new png at the moment.
<cjwatson> I think you could rip the gfxboot config out of the syslinux config
<xnox> looks like SPLASH_RLE was dropped in 2008 at revision 916. So we don't need one anymore (even though i got gimp to generate indexed 14-color images)
<PCLinux> I have a PC loaded with Windows XP and I used the Ubuntu 12.04LTS windows installer to run ubuntu side-by-side with windows. I want to add another hard drive to my system so that linux will have its own drive. My question is...Can I use the windows installer to install ubuntu onto the other drive so that at the PC post screen it will ask me which drive to boot?
<xnox> PCLinux: not really no, just boot the cd or usb stick of ubuntu and it will offer to install itself onto the second drive.
<xnox> PCLinux: and at boot you will be able to choose which one to boot.
<xnox> PCLinux: to migrate your settings, you will boot into your "old ubuntu windows installer" ubuntu mount the second hard-drive and copy across your /home directory into that second drive.
<PCLinux> do you know if I can just install ubuntu onto that second drive without using WUBI? I would like to start using linux on a more frequent and eventually completely get away from microsoft.
<PCLinux> The reason is because I have found wubi to be, not-so-good for long-term use.
<xnox> PCLinux: yes, we support that. the installer will guide you to achieve exactly that by default.
<PCLinux> Do you know if the installer will help me set-up the dual boot or will I need to access that one manually?
<xnox> PCLinux: yes, it does do dual-boot.
<PCLinux> xnox, You have been a huge help to me on this matter. Much appreciated.
<PCLinux> I guess that mean, if I have any other questions, I can ask you for help???...
<PCLinux> I have noticed that while in terminal, It kinda reminds me of the "old" DOS days. Brings back a lot of memories for me.
<PCLinux> Well, Again thanks for the help on my problem. I have to shutdown for a while so that I can put in that second drive and then get Ubuntu installed on it.
<PCLinux> When I get done, I will log back into here and let yall know how much fun I had doing this. Everyone have a great day and / or night depending on where you are.
<darien> alright, I'm stumped at this point… is there any guide on how the new (14.04) installer works so that I can disable the GUI entirely and just run a preseed file?
<darien> (apologies if that posted both before and after I disconnected)
<antarus> certainly the preseed works fine with the netboot installer
<antarus> I've never tried ot preseed a DVD
<CarlFK> darien: if you want a netboot setup: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/README.txt
<CarlFK> it Works For Me but also Needs Work.  which is why I am hoping some student takes this as a gsoc project: https://github.com/timvideos/getting-started/issues/25
<darien> I have a 10.04 preseed ISO which works great (though I need to trim extra packages from the install media since we're never installing OpenOffice on our cluster)
<darien> all I really need to do is not boot the gui installer, I'll keep looking for docs for that I guess
<CarlFK> darien: have you looked at the grub menu? (I haven't in ages, I am not even sure if the text based alternate installer was ever a boot option from the live cd
<darien> I have, but it looks as though what it's booting from is the isolinux.cfg and not grub (I'm assuming Grub is for EFI boots, based on evidence/guesses)
<darien> I'm getting to isolinux's menu, but I don't know which parameters to pass in to not boot the gui installer
<darien> I guess it's time to unpack the initrd
<CarlFK> sounds familiar for booting cds
<cjwatson> darien: if you have the desktop CD, it only has the GUI installer available; you almost certainly want to use a netboot image instead
<cjwatson> darien: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<cjwatson> (netboot here means that it acquires most of everything from the network, but there are ISO images available as well, you don't have to PXE-boot it)
<darien> but there are no netboot images for 14.04 :/
<darien> I may have to push this project down the road for now
<cjwatson> oh, there sure are, they just aren't linked there
<cjwatson> server images still use the text installer (d-i), but we don't build the "alternate" images any more which were desktop software with d-i
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<cjwatson> or s/amd64/i386/
<cjwatson> note that you'll have to make sure to keep those up to date while 14.04 is in development, as the kernels they'll want to acquire from the archive won't stick around
<darien> hmm
<darien> are these just builds of the most recent netboot installer (e.g. nightly builds)?
<darien> wow, this really is mini
<CarlFK> darien: I think it is just a kernel and rd which gets you a network connection to the repos which is what takes up all the space on media
<cjwatson> right, it's just enough of the installer to acquire the rest of its brain from the network
<cjwatson> not nightly as such but pretty frequent
<darien> yeah, I've used these with Debian before
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-20
<xnox> ubiquity seems busted, so no FF until that's sorted =)
<xnox> ditto kvm/graphics
<WeirdConnection> Hi! I just installed ubuntu studion 13.10 with disc encryption, and after reboot it loaded the GRUB CLI. How can i mount the encrypted drive?
<antarus> grub should boot into an initramfs
<antarus> if you are at the grub prompt, something else went wrong
<antarus> (had everything gone right, you should have gotten a decryption prompt.)
<antarus> via plymouth
<WeirdConnection> ok, so what should i do?
<antarus> I have no idea, I suck at grub
<antarus> you can in theory boot from grub cli by hand
<antarus> if you know your root, what kernel to boot, where the kernel is, what initramfs it uses, and any extra options to give it
<antarus> its not a thing I can walk you through over irc though
<WeirdConnection> :) well im new to linux so maybe i try to reinstall.
<antarus> are you trying to dual boot?
<WeirdConnection> just out of curiosity: shouldn't it prompt me for password before grub?
<WeirdConnection> no, i jst tryed to encrypt the drive ffrom the installer
<WeirdConnection> i've never saw the partitions the installer created, but i guess it made an unencrypted /boot and encrypted anything else. (hopefully it made me a nice swap partition too)
<WeirdConnection> so ithink it should prompt for the password , decrypt the drive and do the booting stuff
<CarlFK> WeirdConnection: "it" as you say, needs to be booted before it can ask for a pw, unless you do IDE? or something that your bios can control
<WeirdConnection> i guess its SATA -2 maybe
<zequence> WeirdConnection: Ubuntu Studio doesn't support UEFI
<zequence> WeirdConnection: So, could be that's your problem
<zequence> WeirdConnection: Set your machine to use BIOS instead
<WeirdConnection> zequence: thx, will try now
<zequence> WeirdConnection: 14.04, which is released in April will have full support
<WeirdConnection> zequence: it sais no boot device found :( maybe i should reinstall it?
<WeirdConnection> by the way it listed ubuntu in the uefi boot options..
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-21
<xnox_> ubiquity is borked at the moment, fixes are in lp:ubiquity, but i can't release due to localechooser FTBFS with eglibc 2.10
<xnox_> 2.19 that is
<xnox_> bug 1283152
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1283152 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "es_VE localedef is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283152
<infinity> xnox_: That's fixed now, BTW.
<xnox_> infinity: yeah, i see that you took es_VE fix. thanks.
<xnox_> infinity: looking at glibc, don't we need to mimic more? https://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=commitdiff;h=7447ccd98ee3944a95247ae23284dfac1de6c2aa
<infinity> xnox_: I plan to move to glibc locales and drop langpack-locales entirely in the coming weeks.
<infinity> xnox_: But for now, were any other locales actually failing to build?
<infinity> langpack-locales should have had a testsuite that tried to build all of them...
<xnox_> infinity: i'd be happy if localechooser builds, so anything that d-i supports... cause that seems to generate it's own locales....
<infinity> Bah, I should have tried building all of them.
<infinity> xnox_: Found a few more.  Iterating through all of them now to see what's busted. :/
<infinity> ar_SD, az_AZ...
<xnox_> infinity: localechooser works! i'll upload ubiquity to unbreak daily images =)
<infinity> Hrm, kay, if I've onblocked you, maybe I shouldn't worry about fixing other locales, since I plan to ditch them anyway.
<infinity> s/onblocked/unblocked/
<xnox_> infinity: yeah.
<xnox_> infinity: btw, i was not aware of langpack-locales at all... and i guess i shouldn't worry about trying to understand it either =)
<infinity> xnox_: Yeah, it was a mostly failed experiment.
<infinity> xnox_: The idea was to allow for rapid iteration of locale changes without uploading glibc, but langpack-locales, in practice, gets updated far less often than glibc.
<infinity> xnox_: So, I'm going to take our slight tooling changes, jam them back into glibc, and get us in sync with Debian, ish.
<infinity> xnox_: Which has the added bonus that we'll get the "locales-all" package, and can drop a fair few build-dep deltas.
<xnox_> \o/
<cjwatson> locales-all> yay.  Although locale-gen has an incompatible interface in Debian and Ubuntu, which will take some effort to resolve
<cjwatson> incompatible both ways IIRC
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I know.  I'll fix that.
<infinity> Well, by "fix", I might just keep our interface for now, and sort out how to bring them to parity later.
<infinity> But we'll see.
<cjwatson> If you could figure out how to make it a superset of both interfaces somehow, that'd be awesome
<cjwatson> It's probably not impossible
<infinity> No, it should be doable.
<infinity> And both need work under the hood anyway.  We don't do atomic writes, for instance.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I think I remember wincing at that
<infinity> So, anything actually using a locale in the brief period where we regenerate could violently explode.
<infinity> To be fair, this is because upstream localdef didn't use to make that particularly easy.
<infinity> But Carlos added some switches recently to resolve that.
<infinity> Anyhow, need to rescue the mess I made of the ppc64el builders before I go looking at glibc again.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-02-17
<Phuzzy> Have a question about preseeding... i am trying to get a custom disk to install the "standard" task via preseed tasksel command, but no matter what format i use, it does not seem to work. any advice?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-22
<jackpot51> I have patches for WPA 2 enterprise support in ubiquity - what should I do with them?
<jackpot51> Patches can be seen here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1107935
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-23
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: anyone can merge this: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/zesty/+merge/318059
<ahoneybun> ?
<cyphermox> yeah, basically any core dev
<cyphermox> I should be able to review tomorrow, just about to log off for the night
<ahoneybun> np thanks
<jackpot511> cyphermox: This is jackpot51 from launchpad. Let me know if you have more questions or feedback on my patch
<scootergrisen> I would like for danish translation to be included in the Ubuntu ISO files so the translation can be tested live.
<scootergrisen> And i would like to know what languages/translations are included in the ISO's.
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: thanks a ton for merging that
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-25
<scootergrisen> Can anyone help me getting danish translation included in the ISO files? So i can use danish translation live without having to install it after loggin in and then having to log out and log in to use the new language
<scootergrisen> I tried selecting deutsh during boot and that unity translation seems to be included in the ISO.
#ubuntu-installer 2018-02-20
<superm1> xnox, to follow up to my own question previously, I found that there are two pieces missing to make hibernate work out of the box:
<superm1> 1) initramfs-tools needs to know how to account for the resume offset
<superm1> 2) the kernel command line needs to be pre-populated with the right resume offset
<superm1> I'm fixing <1> in an upload to initramfs-tools shortly, but I would like to know where you would ideally like to see the kernel command line filled in for resume device and resume offset.  i'm guessing probably something /etc/grub.d
<xnox> superm1, if 2) is static then into /etc/default/grub or /etc/default/grub.d
<xnox> superm1, 2) if it is dynamic, and need to be calculated, it should be done by /etc/grub.d/10_linux imho
<xnox> (as in patch that script)
<superm1> xnox, well I'm thinking it's probably better to do it dynamically since people can change swap and such later
<superm1> i'll try to mock something up for you guys to review
<superm1> xnox, ok added a patch that DTRT to me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1750681
#ubuntu-installer 2018-02-22
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I read that ubuntu18.04server will have text-installer
<sacarde> it will be the same as the lubuntu-alternate ?
<xnox> no
<xnox> well, current ubuntu server ships with the d-i installer (which i believe is what lubuntu-alternate uses) which will be available
<xnox> if you are talking about "new" server installer, that is something brand new, and not used by lubuntu-alternate.
<sacarde> about new text installer... it will configure keyboard by pressing keys?
<sacarde> like alternate-installer
<xnox> sacarde, keyboard selection page has landed; but i have not tried it out yet.
<sacarde> what does "has landed" mean ?
<xnox> sacarde, as in, it's on the new server image...
<xnox> sacarde, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2018/02/rfc-new-ubuntu-1804-lts-server-installer.html ?!
<sacarde> this feature too? (... Alternatively, it can detect your keyboard layout. You will be asked to press some keys...)
#ubuntu-installer 2019-02-18
<talx> hello guys
<talx> CarlFK
<talx> I've tried d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note stop
<talx> and it keeps showing me
<talx> the reboot button with the installation is finish
<CarlFK> talx: umm. I'll trade you beta testing for reboot goodness :p
<CarlFK> https://salsa.debian.org/carlfk-guest/ansible/blob/usb-reorg1/docs/usb.rst
<CarlFK> do the quickstart vocotest to make sure everything really works, and then we can fiddle with bionic
<CarlFK> xnox: you can show us what iso to use ;)
<talx> CarlFK heh
<talx> I don't really understand how that link help me no offence ofcourse
<talx> but I'm stuck on that reboot
<CarlFK> it will do a preseed install that doesn't have that problem
<talx> is there really a way to do it without being asked ?
<talx> on which part
<talx> heh
<CarlFK> wut?
<CarlFK> or.. you can throw out your setup and start with ours
<CarlFK> the first part of the or: compare the 2 setups and find the difference that causes your problem
<talx> im not using ansible
<CarlFK> that doesn't matter
<talx> can I share with you my conf file
<talx> ?
<CarlFK> systemd  and ansible doesn't happen until after the reboot
<talx> oh
<talx> one moment I will share with you my configuration
<CarlFK> why do I want something broken?
<CarlFK> I really do think you should build the usb stick, boot a box, confirm it works
<CarlFK> then figure out whats the best use of everyones time
<talx> the best is pxe for me
<talx> and I want to share it if you can see whats broken
<talx> and point it out for me
<talx> if it possible
<CarlFK> ive seen the line, it is the same as mine
<CarlFK> "PXE and USB are both boot devices which boot the same kernel,  installer, which use the same preseed files and ansible playbooks to  build up a box."
<talx> I see
<talx> can you share again your preseed file ?
<talx> tell me if its 18.04 or 16.04
<talx> if possible
<CarlFK> I really do think you should build the usb stick, boot a box, confirm it works
<CarlFK> let me know when that's happened
<CarlFK> 'that' being the 4 lines under Quick Start
<CarlFK> hmm, make that 5 lines: need to use my repo/branch
#ubuntu-installer 2019-02-21
<talx> CarlFK
<CarlFK> talx: pong
#ubuntu-installer 2019-02-24
<talx> hello
<talx> d-i preseed/late_command string in-target wget -P /tmp/ http://ip/script.sh; in-target chmod $+x /tmp/script.sh; in-target /tmp/script.sh`
<talx> I found this in google I've editied it to my needs ofcourse, but it doesn't work
<talx> CarlFK: managed to fix the reboot issue I had
<talx> by the way if you remember it :p
<CarlFK> what was the problem ?
<talx> I was missing ubiquity/reboot=true
<talx> in the default file
<talx> what about downloading a script and run it after the installation finished? is it something you're familiar with ?
<CarlFK> https://salsa.debian.org/carlfk-guest/ansible/blob/usb-reorg1/roles/tftp-server/files/d-i/xenial/preseed.cfg#L29
<talx> CarlFK, why did you add $URL at the end of the line
<CarlFK> it calls the script:  /tmp/late_command.sh $url
<CarlFK> https://salsa.debian.org/carlfk-guest/ansible/blob/usb-reorg1/roles/tftp-server/files/scripts/late_command.sh#L11
<talx> :p
<talx> ansible is too advanced for me atm
<talx> but I get it it would be the hostname of the machine
<talx> CarlFK: is it possible to install ubuntu or other distro for that matter
<talx> from an already installed os ?
<CarlFK> talx: kexec can boot the installer, but I'm not sure I have ever gotten video modes to work such that I can see what is going on
<CarlFK> but it has been like 5 years sense I tried.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-02-19
<laduke> An older UAC-AP  from ebay that says "48v 0.5A" on the label, is that poe.af or + or?
